# Official VRC 'Trade Only' Thread (no for sale items allowed) Part 2



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So I don't know about ya'll, but the previous version of this has gotten top heavy, and doesn't open well, or at least I haven't been able to for a few days.

So, figured I'd kick off another one since it's predecessor proved so popular....

Have- scads of this and that. M900 series bits and pieces, etc. Let me know what you're hungry for. 

Need- (edit) got the cage, thanks!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Mendon.

Want 650b rims. 32 or 36 hole. 1980's or early 90's vintage. DKG drop bar shifter pods.
Have nos XC pro cassette hubs.1 1/8" x 135 Zooka stem. Early 80's Campy Record stuff.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

If you are going to do this, we better attach the old thread on the front side:

Official trade only thread. Volume one. The first few years (topheavy):

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=370605


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> If you are going to do this, we better attach the old thread on the front side:
> 
> Official trade only thread. Volume one. The first few years (topheavy):
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=370605


Good idea, thanks Tim!


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking for a gold Ringle H20 cage to match the one I already have....plenty of stuff to trade, so if you have a gold H20 let me know what you need.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

patineto is gonna be pissed! 
=====================================================

have: bontrager panel decals (slash and straight)

wanted: bontrager no panel decals


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking for: MKS BMX-7 pedals in black or silver, Grab On MTN grips (red end caps).

Have: NOS X-Ray Shifters, NOS Brahma bars, NOS Control Tech Brake (silver), Lots of other stuff, LMK what you need in trade. I`m in Ontario Canada. Thanks! :thumbsup: ~MERK


----------



## rekrutacja (Jan 16, 2011)

Want: nice set of XC cranks (Race Face, Ritchey or something like that) in black colour, square taper or ISIS. 

Have: brand new '95 XT 8sp RD-M737-SGS rear derailleur, with box and instructions


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Want:


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Rekrutacja, if I don't hear back on some pm's I could use that xt derailler if it's a long cage, assuming it probably is.

Here goes ------------


I have a variety of parts I am open to trading for other things I'm looking for. 

What I'm looking for ----

1 - lightweight bmx sprocket, 39-40 tooth.
2 - chromoly (or carbon/ti) mtb fork (26" wheel, rim/disc or just rim brake), uncut 300mm steerer tube. Need a-c length of 395-440 max.
3 - long cage vintage shimano derailleur. xtr, xt, or perhaps one of the new slx deraillers if it's light
4 - carbon or titanium riser bar, 24-27" wide, prefer 2" to 3.5" (?) rise. Ideally 8 degrees or more of backsweep.
5 - light aluminum or carbon stem (ti?) threadless. 100 mm.
6 - Either a decent quality sprung saddle, or a particularly thick model like most Wilderness Trail Bikes saddles. I need 1-3" of rise in my seat alone, small frame.
7 - Lightweight clipless pedals, 200-250 grams.
8 - 27.2 adjustable height seatpost, kind shock, crank bros, etc.
9 - 36 or 38 tooth chainring, 94mm bcd compact.
10 - 29" front wheel, prefer one that's both rim/disc compatible.
11 - 425-450mm 27.0 seatpost. (IRD ?)
12 - Large 24" bmx cruiser frame. I need something with a seat tube that's 12-14 inches long. (more leg extension, please!)
13 - 38 or 39 tooth rear cog. Would like an action-tec ti, but would consider other brand if it's the right size.
14 - 2 Xc race tires in the 400 gram range., specialized, kenda, continental, schwalbe.
15 - Threadless 1.125" headset, (low stack height ?), light.
16 - Bolt-on top pull derailleur for triple. (narrow profile!) An old xt would be perfect.
17 - Cane creek direct curve brakes, 1 set. (The light ones).
18 - Titanium Mtb cassette. 8-9 speed. would prefer 34-36 tooth.
19 - 38 or 39 tooth (preferably action tec ti) rear cog.
20 - 2 Schwalbe 'Big Betty' tires

What I have to trade ----------

1 - Cannondale Pepperoni rigid mtb fork, 1.25", 325mm steerer tube. 26"
2 - Custom filet-brazed chromoly rigid fork, suspension corrected for 24" wheel/a-c, 300mm + steerer tube. (This is very unique).
3 - Burley rigid fork. Not labeled as such, but almost identical to others. Might be another company, but I doubt it.
4 - Suntour Xc Pro cranks, 175 mm. 58/94mm bcd, compact. All 3 rings are in good shape, threads are fine.
5 - Suntour Xc Pro Thumbshifters, 7 speed. Mint. (Not in a hurry to get rid of these)
6 - Suntour Xc Pro rear brake lever. (Where the heck is my left lever ?)
7 - Shimano Deore Xt Thumbshifters, 7 speed. Mint. (Not in a hurry to get rid of these)
8 - 24" wheelset, rear wheel is 8 speed.
9 - Sram 9.0 SL Rear Derailleur. 246 grams.
10 - Ballistic Titanium 'shorty' Bar-ends. Light!
11 - Thompson seat post, 26.6 diameter. probably 230-250mm long. Missing lower half of clamp seatup.

12 - CQP crankset, 177.5mm. 74/110mm bcd. A divet was hand filed into the drive-side crank (for ring clearance ?), and the spider needs to be replaced. I got them with the divet, and have ridden the cranks on different bikes for about 10 years. I'm 6'4", 225 lbs and ride xc. Plenty strong and they are super stiff. 177.5mm crank arms give noticeably more low speed torque when riding off-road. Replace the old spider (it's a little bent) and these are good to go.

13 - Light KHS rigid chromoly mtb fork, threadless. Steerer tube is approx 6".
14 - 2 speed 110mm freewheel. 16/17 tooth. I think it's a suntour bmx freewheel. Compare to White Industries 'dingle'.
15 - Suntour Accushift rear shifter, Xc Pro front shifter. 
16 - Gorilla v-brake booster
17 - Almost brand new Deore Cassette with 36 tooth cog removed. It's 12-32, 8 speed. You could add a spacer. or another cog.
18 - Maxxis Maxxlite 310 xc racing tire. Barely used, featherlight, fast!
19 - Bontrager Acx kevlar tire, 2.0. VGC.
20 - Paul Motolite v-brakes. Incomplete, but replacement parts are available.
21 -Shimano Deore Dx rear derailler, long cage. Old skool.
22 - Redline BMX cranks, 180mm. Extremely stiff, includes splined style bb spindle. Would be cool for singlespeed project.
23 - Redline BMX cruiser forks, for 24" wheel.
24 - Shimano bottom bracket. Vintage, VGC. Square taper. Not sure what model, but I think it's Lx/Xt. 
25 - Bmx tires. 24" knobbies.
26 - Kona aluminum flat bar, 165 grams.23" wide.
27 - Ritchey Vantage rim/Suntour Xc comp front wheel. 


I can take pictures and give more detail on items of interest if necessary.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I also have access to about 15-20 curved blade rigid forks made by Burley. They are chromoly, rim brake only and well-made. They're sort of an odd ball item these days because Burley has gone into making trailers only I believe.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have:

2 sets NOS Control Tech V brakes - black

NOS Bontrager Ti saddle
NOS XTR-950 e-type fr. der
NOS XT 6sp thumbshifter - no clamp
Manitou Millennium (#212) - 5 hrs. use tops







Want:


Paul Stoplites - red, black, or silver
Paul Love Levers (first gen. - hollow pivot) - red, black, or silver
Race Face Turbines 175/110- red, black, or silver
Bontrager Race frame (pre corrected) 15-17


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

want: i'd sure like to find a colnago master mtb frameset...large.
bontrager race lite - chris king front wheel. 



have? hmm... some old kooka and ringle stuff. voodoo sobo.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, G
T


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Not exactly parts related, but I do have the bicycle dealer edition of Fat Tire Flyer from 1987.
The magazine is in decent shape. If anyone is interested let me know. I'm open to trading something for it.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> DFA, What's the steerer tube length ? IRD makes some nice schtuff!


7.5"


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Shucks. Beautiful piece though.

On another note I am seeking a 58/94mm bcd spider for a set of cooks brothers cranks.
I think I also need a shim or adapter of some sort to make them work. If anyone can help me out here I'd me most obliged!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> Shucks. Beautiful piece though.
> 
> On another note I am seeking a 58/94mm bcd spider for a set of cooks brothers cranks.
> I think I also need a shim or adapter of some sort to make them work. If anyone can help me out here I'd me most obliged!


You might want to be specific for which Cooks. IIRC, the F was the only one that had a removable spider but that wouldn't have needed an adapter.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

plus...this is a trade thread, not the Santa List thread.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> plus...this is a trade thread, not the Santa List thread.


GOB for moderator!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Have: 2 x Araya RM20 26" rims in dark grey (hard anodized) NOS 36h

Want: Same as above but in silver.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

Wanted:
SR "Laprade" BMX 22.2 seat post in silver/polished. NOS would be cool, but I would settle for something a bit less.

TRADE:
set of PAUL V-brakes complete F&R
1989 Turbo GEL saddle, black with neon yellow accents
1981 Avocet Criterium saddle, black and in good shape

Got a bunch of other stuff to trade, so if you have this post, let me know, thanks


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Want:
I want to put together a steel XC hardtail rider with decent front suspension, pre disc brake. 
20" or 21" Mid to later 90's hardtail frame with some "style" ( Plexus, Deluxe, Phoenix, etc ...)

Have: 
93 American Comp Lite 20" frame (no it's not bellyrillium). 
97 Kona Custom Ku 19" Handmade in the USA (complete with xt build and Judy XC, or frame only) 
84 Greg Diamond road touring frame/fork 58 CM (Check CR for builder info)
Early 90's Rodriguez fillet brazed internal cable routing frame 19" (Very cool frame just well used).
Lets negotiate: Heck, I would gladly make a multi frame deal for the right frame in return.

*WANT:*

*Blackburn B-52 Bomber oversize water bottle cage*
*CB 6000 roller cam*
*Hite Rite*

*Have:*

*2 DiaCompe 987 blue canti's and matching Diacompe levers.*
*1 Diacompe 986 canti's black*
*1 Coda Blue Canti's*
*1 Suntour XC 9000 canti's black*
*3 Shimano U 731 in black or silver*
*1 Weinmann 1020 blue *
*2 Shimano MT60 silver*
*2 Shimano MT62 silver*
*TA crankset for tandem....*
*Stronglight Crankset*

*How about a Shimano Crane rear der. *

*Or a lot of other junk. I just happened to be looking in my brake box yesterday.*

*Thanks,*
*T*


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

trade my 175 silver race face turbine cranks for 170mm.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

DFA said:


> 7.5"


want - rallye golf

have - left nut 

Sorry. carry on...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> patineto is gonna be pissed!
> =====================================================


Ya he is. Maybe he can update his sig now?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Want:
First year Suntour XC Pro parts:
- XC Pro cranks w/ rings (non-micro drive)
- X-Press shifters
- SE rear brake, standard XC Pro front (black)
- XC Pro front and rear derailleurs
- Ritchey Vantage rims, dark gray ano, 32h
- Black (pref Nitto) bulge handlebars.

Ideally all parts clean and low mileage.


Have:
IRD brakes
NOS Ritchey canti brake set (f/r)
Shimano XT M735 rear derailleur, long cage, very clean
Shimano M732 XT thumb shifters, very clean
Misc parts I can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Willing to trade 89 Yeti Ultimate or 87 Slingshot for an Off Road Toad.
ORT needs to be complete, similar build and condition.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

92gli said:


> want - rallye golf
> 
> have - left nut
> 
> Sorry. carry on...


It's for sale


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> It's for sale


If you're looking for a left nut, this could work out perfect.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> If you're looking for a left nut, this could work out perfect.


If I was a squirrel, perhaps. Unfortunately the offer is rejected.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Boy named SSue said:


> You might want to be specific for which Cooks. IIRC, the F was the only one that had a removable spider but that wouldn't have needed an adapter.


I am honestly not sure what model these are, but I need to find a 58/94mm bcd spider if possible. Does anyone know offhand if the Surly Mr Whirly chainring spider will work on these cranks ? Do I need an adapter of some sort ? If so, any ideas on where to find them. I did see Cooks Bro's has a site, but I have not recieved a response to my email inquiry.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

And chances are you won't.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

E-cranks. There are spiders fairly frequently on eBay. Cook's has croaked, don't wait for a reply.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: Black Topline SLS Crankset - some scuffs 175mm
Want: Black Grafton Joystix Crankset. Equal condition fine. 175mm


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

92gli said:


> want - rallye golf
> 
> have - left nut
> 
> Sorry. carry on...


You'll need the right nut to get that through US DOT ;-)


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

I need a 1" Trimble Roo Bar. 

I have a 1-1/8" to trade or I have other things to trade too. Help a brother out.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Need: XTR m900 rear skewer.

Have: Ringle twister turquoise rear skewer.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*Haves*:

Race Face Turbine in Silver - *TRADED *175mm sq taper compact. I do have the inner spacers and bolts if needed.
XT 8 speed shifter pods (first version). Barrel adjusters replaced with grey instead of black.
Titec Carbon 100 bar ends (2 sets)
Avid Rollamajig (Metal version) in Black, Black, Silver, Red, Blue. Blacks are still in bag.
RS Quadra 5 - 1" threadless fork. 6 1/4" steerer tube. Threadless. Condition is good. I know it isn't highly desirable, but could make something rideable in the short term.
Race Face Taperloc Titanium Bottom Bracket. 68/73 X 110. Have both red and blue cups (Blue are unused).
Ventana Marble Peak FS frame. Search the classifieds for details on that one. Willing to trade it instead if the part is right. (I'm only selling so I can get a new Ventana frame).
Salsa Flip Lock Ti Skewers - silver, used, still decent shape.
Aheadset - Threadless 1" headset.

*Wants*:

Linkage fork. German Answer Kilo (doesn't have to be high end model), Amp F-4 (non carbon is fine) Girvin/Noleen do not need to apply here.
Decent Square Taper BB. I'm planning on buying a Phil Wood if nothing comes up.
1" Threadless suspension fork for the Ventana frame above. Thinking about selling/trading it complete instead of as a frame.

Other nifty stuff. I'm a modern retro - I run old Scott bullmoose bars with Paul Thumbies next to disc brakes and full suspension. I'm hoping to do that again with the next bike too.

I like to lurk alot...

JmZ


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Have: New in Box Sram 9.0SL 8 speed grip shifters (I pilfered the cables, but everything else is still there including the stationary grips).

Want: Sram X0 9 speed twist shifters, looking for good condition used ones.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have:
Sorry boys, most of it is gone. The rest is going to Keyesville with me. 

Want: This stuff out of my garage.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Have: 1998 K2 4000 pro-flex complete rig with rebuilt Noleen up front and Pro-Shift Precision Billet CNC brakes, Sune/Ringle rear, Thomson setback post, CF carbon stem, easton riser bars, XT rear der., XTR front der. great condition

Want: rigid carbon fork for 26" and single speed wheelset


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Have: 1999 Gary Fisher Supercaliber frame (med)

Want: front disc brake and lever


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Have: 1987 Hutch Trickstar in rare color (futuristic black)

Want: titanium 29er frame


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*XT Hub*

Have: NOS 730 uniglide rear hub 130mm.

Need: 732 hyperglide rear hub.

Thanks


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hole count hegstad?


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Hole count hegstad?


32.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*Trade Centurian Le Mans RS road bike for steel MTB HT*

I have a Centurian Le Mans RS road bike, that is in very good condition. It's complete, minus the bars, stem and brake levers, cables and housings.

I would like to trade it for an 18" or about, dent free, rust free Steel MTB HT frame, with a rear disc tab. The paint can be in bad condition, because I am going to strip the paint off.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I have a Centurian Le Mans RS road bike, that is in very good condition. It's complete, minus the bars, stem and brake levers, cables and housings.
> 
> I would like to trade it for an 18" or about, dent free, rust free Steel MTB HT frame, with a rear disc tab. The paint can be in bad condition, because I am going to strip the paint off.


A road bike for a modernish disc tabbed ht. You're in the wrong forum.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> A road bike for a modernish disc tabbed ht. You're in the wrong forum.


I'm only looking for a frame. I don't think I'm in the wrong place, I already got a PM about it!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Need:

XM 317 Mavic rim silver 32h in nice condition


Have: 

a pile of stuff...if you have the rim, I'll find something to make it work.  




Steve


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Have:

WTB RM-02 26
Campagnolo Euclid BB NOS
Campagnolo and Modolo NOS non aero levers - no hoods 
RockShox rs1 1" tube 7.5 long

Want:

Decent mid 90's cranks
WTB RM-02 25.6
WTB Cam brakes


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

have:

NOS WTB Classic rear hub, silver 36 spokes
NOS Araya RM 20 rims, grey/silver 36

want:

WTB New Paradigm rear hub, silver 36
WTB Speedmaster rims, silver 36


----------



## stoebben (Aug 12, 2010)

*What vintage*



dirtdrop said:


> Have: 2 x Araya RM20 26" rims in dark grey (hard anodized) NOS 36h
> 
> Want: Same as above but in silver.


Dirtdrop--Did you find these? What vintage (80s or 90s)? I may be able to get my hands on some NOS silver RM-17s 36H (purple/green/black sticker), if that helps.


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

Have;
Scott Unishocks Elastomer grey shocks 1" threaded steerer
Profile Bar None race aluminum handlebar 138grams circa 94
Ritchey Logic red clipless original version
Mavic 230 anodized rims unlaced 32h
Mavic 231 Hard anodized rims unlaced 32h
Nishiki road frames (mens and womens) old steel (est 1960's doing research now)
27" wheelsets (2) steel rims with high flange qr hubs


Wanted;
Biopace crankset


----------



## wingmanrob (Nov 21, 2010)

Have:

Ritchey WCS Z-Max 1.7 folding tyre, never been on a bike.
Rithchey WCS Prolite bar Gold finish. Most of the decals are worn off, bar still fine though.
Mavic 117 SUP rim on a American Classic front hum. Used 10 times at most, braking surface still anodised.
Gipiemme Carbon G-124 Saddle (not sure if its retro, but I used it once years ago (2000) and found it a bit harsh for my fat ass)

Want:

XT 7/8 Thumbshifters


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

wingmanrob said:


> Mavic 117 SUP rim on a American Classic front hum. Used 10 times at most, braking surface still anodised.
> Want:
> 
> XT 7/8 Thumbshifters


Think I have some Deores floating about, do they need to be XT?

That wheel would be a nice fit for a project that rolled in the door today.....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

wingmanrob said:


> XT 7/8 Thumbshifters


I have a set, but I think they are 6 speed. They are from a late 80's DB Arrival.


----------



## wingmanrob (Nov 21, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Think I have some Deores floating about, do they need to be XT?
> 
> That wheel would be a nice fit for a project that rolled in the door today.....


Yes sir, Im just trying to replace the ones I managed to strip the threads of this afternoon.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KrisKringle said:


> Mavic 231 Hard anodized rims unlaced 32h
> 
> Not sure what I want yet


Let me know when you find out what you want, I might have something to trade for those rims.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Have: 1998 RS SID 1 1/8 threadless ~7" steerer
and numerous other small bits

Want: 1" threaded fork with rollercam/u-brake mounts


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Shayne said:


> Have: 1998 RS SID 1 1/8 threadless ~7" steerer
> and numerous other small bits
> 
> Want: 1" threaded fork with rollercam/u-brake mounts


There's a thread here with a couple guys *****ing about u brakes.  Hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Wanted: Continental Pro 1 or 2 tire in good condition.
Have: IRC Racer X-1 tire in pretty good condition. 

Wanted: Suntour XC 9000 f. derailleur, brakes, shift levers, pedals in decent condition.
Have: M730 f. derailleur, brake and shift levers, brakes and pedals. All in good condition except the pedals which have some scratches.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Have

Cook Brothers seat post in silver 27.2

Want 

XTR M952 cassette (would like nos or great condition)


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

*Specialized Ground Control Reissue*

I just bought a 2007 Stumpjumper Classic reissue used with about 5 miles on it. It was donated to a shelter and advertised on Craigslist. I was honest with the guy over the phone about what he had, but he said he wanted to sell it for $150 anyway. I almost crapped my pants on the 15-mile drive down there, but I got there before anyone else did & plunked down the cash.

I want to convert this into a cool cruiser, and I don't care too much about period correctness, but the drivetrain on this thing needs to get off of this and on to my Ventana.

SO

Have:

Pair of Specialized Ground Control tires from 2007 Stumpjumper Classic. About 5 miles on them.

Want:

NOS or excellent condition drivetrain for this bike. (I want to take off the Sram X.0 crap and the XT crank, and substitute a drivetrain that will fit the theme of the bike.)

OR

Some good quality, high-rise Bullmoose bars for my '85 Stumpjumper.

OR

?

EDIT: I know there were only 200 sets of these made. Feel free to make trade offers, but I'm going to hold out for a good trade. If I decide to sell them, I'll take out a $2 ad I promise, so call off your dogs, Soup Nazis.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Want: Gary Fisher mid 90s 17.5" True Temper 4130 frame set 1 1./8 head tube

Have: Balance mid late 90s Aluminum (7005) frame


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Have: XTR FD-M950 E type w/ carbon plate.

Want: 9 speed drivetrain parts


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

Have: Cook Brothers cranks 176's 2 sets (with or w/o rings)
Cook Racing cranks 176's (with or w/o rings)
Cannondale 24"/26"mt bike frame with original fork and U brake
Klein Top Gun 1989 frame/fork or complete bike
Fat Chance Yo 92 M frame and fork or complete
Marz road/cross suspension fork
Brodie mt bike fork early 90's. 3 piece blades/crown (gator blade?)
Mavic mt bike cranks with BB, mt bike wheel set with Mavic hubs and rear deraileur 
Campy Euclid mt bike brake levers,brakes and headset
NOS Fat Chance Yo team fork,92. Never mounted, steerer uncut
Bunch more vintage/modern stuff, PM with what you are looking for.

Want: 29'er frame or complete bike 17"/M
High end 29'er wheelset tubeless
Giant Trance X frameset or complete bike size M or Devinici, Ibis etc.......
Sram 2x10 drivetrain NEW
Musical instruments : guitars, banjo, bass, saxophone 
Tell me what you have to barter:thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: Turquoise Ringle Moby Post 27.2
Want: Turquoise Ringle Moby Post 26.8


----------



## WAM (Mar 13, 2007)

*XC Expert Thumbies and 1" Judy*

Have:
-Set of very good condition Suntour XC Expert Thumb shifters
-1" Threadless RS Judy Long travel fork. I was ridden for 1 or 2 years, then has been on wife's bike since with almost no rides. Assume it needs rebuilt, and maybe it won't.
-New in Bag Hite Rite
-1965 or 66 Schwinn Corvette II project frame/fork/stem/bars/cranks. VERY ROUGH shape

Wanted:
XTR V brakes
27.2 layback post
Any other offers considered, what do you have collecting dust.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Have: XT Thumbies, XT Cage Pedals, XT V-Brake Set, XT Derailleurs, WCS Z-Max Skinwall 2.35 Folding Tire, Titec H-Bars, 27.2 Syncros Ti Seatpost

Need: 1" Rigid straight blade fork for my Bontrager, preferably threaded 5.5" long steerer but will also take threadless: Project 2, Switchblade, Bonty Race???


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I want a champion 26" bmx cruiser frame/fork.

I have a few nice vintage bikes. Land Shark, some hand made full suspension thing and a serious mess of parts,vintage and newer. I also have a redline squareback, and several sting rays...let me know.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Have
(2) XTR M952 bottom bracket 116 spindle lenght
Various 1st gen Hayes disc brake stuff

Want
XTR M952 bottom bracket 112.5 spindle

Still looking for a 952 cassette


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

*Ritchey Timberwolf*

i have an old, i think an 87, ritchey timberwolf thats a 18 inch frame. i'd like to trade it for a smaller, 16 inch, ritchey frame. it must be a ritchey. even though this ones way to big for me, it rides just too sweet.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Me Too:








<a

You should have found me 6 months ago when I was bored with it.  Now I am too deep in the project to quit until I am done....

It would take a very nice bike to peel this away from me.. .....


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

had to repost my list wouldnt let me edit it and I have dug out my old stash.....
Have;
Scott Unishocks Elastomer grey shocks 1" threaded steerer (these are the recalled ones it should be noted)
Profile Bar None race aluminum handlebar 138grams circa 94
Ritchey Logic red clipless original version
Mavic 230 anodized rims unlaced 32h
Mavic 231 Hard anodized rims unlaced 32h
Nishiki road frames (mens and womens) lugged steel (late 60 early 70's)
27" wheelsets (2) steel rims with high flange qr hubs
tons of road stuff stems,shifters bars etc.
old Condor saddle
old generator light set 60's
Shimano Eagle rear derailleur
Shimano Thunderbird front derailleur
Shimano Exage front derailleur (1988)
Shimano Exage Mountain Thumbies (1988)
Shimano Mountain LX Biopace Crankset 175 28/38/48 (1988)
Exage Wide Cantilevers (1988)
Exage Brake levers (1988)
Exage Biopace crankset 175 28/38/48 (1987)
Michellin Wildgripper Lite S front and rear tires Folding green (heavy dry rot and fraying of skinwalls but intact bead I have them mounted and up to pressure)
Smoke and Dart Folding (fraying of skinwall but intact bead)
Smoke and Dart Steel bead (fraying of skinwall but intact bead)
Specialized Rockhopper Comp (1989) complete only thing not original is tires. The seat will need replaced though as its basically faded and ripped. Looks like a 16-17 frame
Scwinn clear creek mtn frame 20-21

wanted;
usable 1" suspension fork
prefer manitou original or 2,3,comp want a cnc one
or working mag 20 or Marzocchi from that period as well

Shimano XT m735 front derailleur top pull 34.9


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

no thanx, i just want the same ritchey in a 16 size


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, will try to keep it simple this time..

Have - 1 set of suntour xc pro thumb shifters, 1 set of shimano deore thumb shifters
Want - a disc/rim compatible 650b front wheel/tire


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Salsa Frame Trade?*

I have two Salsa Ala Cartes, both in a 17" frame size, measured center to top. The toptubes are 22.16" and the headtubes are 1". I am guessing they are both 1996 vintage.

I would like to trade one of these frames (your choice) for the next size up or maybe even the next size after that so that my dirtdrop setup is more upright.

Salsa sizing can be found here: https://mombat.org/95Salsa9.JPG


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I love that drop bar Ala Carte.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It's now being used to pull kids in a Burley trailer. Seriously.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Klein Attitude 1992*

Have: 1992 Klein Attitude 22" in Horizon Linear Fade. Excellent condition, just picked up from the original owner.

Want: Same but in a 20" frame size.

Prefer to simply swap fuselages/MC handlebar and fork.


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Want:
Dia Compe 986 brakes (for one wheel)

Have:
Deore LX cantilevers (for one wheel)
Deore LX front trigger shifter/brake lever combo
other misc...

And... Bike trade anyone?

Want:
Large/medium frame Raleigh Technium Peak
Have:
Large frame DBR Vertex with a mix of parts, XT/XTR/Sram Neos/Mavic/RockShox Judy SL


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Want: Salsa Moto Bar in silver / chrome

Have: Various M900 components


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Have: Specialized BX25 wheels laced to Exage hubs; black rims. The front wheel brake service looks like the previous owner hardly ever used it! Rear wheel the black anodizing on the braking service has gone through most of the black anodizing, but these wheels are in fantastic shape. No rust, spin true.

Have: OEM Specialized Ground Control "Black Max" 26 x 1.95 tires. These tires are in phenomenal shape, and you can tell they never saw a corner! Hairs are still standing crisp and tall on all but the knobs on the center of the tire. This is the Black Max version, the one that still has an actual sidewall, but it is colored black.

Wheels and tires came from a 1993 Rockhopper that looks like it has been sitting on the garage hooks I got it off of since the week it was purchased!

This bike is going to be a rider, so I thought I'd offer them up for trade in case someone that is looking for some "used minty"  parts for their restoration ride.

Want: Make offers, but basically want a replacement wheelset and tires- VRC or Modern; this Rockhopper is going to be seeing Western Michigan singletrack.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Pics of front wheel with Shimano HB-RM50 hub and Ground Control Tire:


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Pics of Rear wheel with Shimano FH-HG50 hub and hyperglide 13-30 cassette with Ground Control Tire:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you tried to pull those rusted cogs off? Have you considered donating that wheel?


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

huh?!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

As a former West-Michigander (Muskegon) I'll do my best to explain. If you've watched this forum for a period of time you might have noticed that there is a difference between "vintage" and "old". Vintage connotes something that when new, was valuable/rare/interesting/unique in some way that by virtue of being old becomes even more desirable. Old is something which when even was new was run of the mill and/or low end and by "virtue" of being old becomes less desirable. Most of what gets interest on this forum are bikes and parts that have some historical value and/or were hand-built in very small numbers. 

What you have on your hands is a wheelset/bike that falls firmly in the "old" category. The Rockhopper was on the low end of what Specialized offered and was built in super high numbers. If that wheel was immaculate your posting would generate at best a polite non-comment. But frankly, that wheel is far from immaculate. The cassette looks really rusty and the brake surface is worn through. On a forum where clean, hand-built bikes that retailed for 2G+ in 1993 get routinely trashed (see the Klein thread for my a recent, hilarious example) a rusty wheel off a bike that retailed for $500 is likely to see a bit of abuse. 

Not to disparage your ride or anything, any bike out on the trails is a good thing. Its just not going to be something that most on this forum are going to want to pay the shipping to acquire. I'd say keep the wheels and ride them until they give up the ghost. Yankee Springs was always my WM fave for that.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, personally, I have nothing against rockhoppers. I think they make perfectly solid riders and commuters. I just think that wheel is in bad shape and wheels are expensive to ship. Probably more expensive than the wheel is worth. If I had it, I would sell the tire and throw the rest of it in the trash or donate it the whole thing. The tire itself is in good shape but it's blackwall and also narrow.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Wanted*

XTR Octalink BB English 112.5mm can be m950 or m952.
XT m750 crankset 5 bolt (preferred) or 4 bolt, this was the last square taper XT model. Cranks can be in bad shape I just need the spider.
I am trying to switch my kids buck shaver to 165mm cranks without spending too much more money. I have the arms but somehow missed the last of the bbs...

*Have to trade (assuming I get the above)*
170mm race face turbine lps 94/58 black.
Tange 110mm square taper bb.
Real Design square taper bb 107mm.
Modern Shimano 9 speed cassette, low end but 11-34.
sram x7 front derailleur.
and lots of other stuff.


----------



## ncres (May 31, 2008)

*KLEIN Linear Fade*

Will Trade This Frame For........


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Want: 
wtb rm02 25.6
Thomson 31.8x40 silver or similar
Chris King 1" headset no logo black


Have: 
wtb rm02 26.0
Suntour rollercams 1 generation linear spring - nos cb6000?
Thomson 31.8 black
Chris King 1" headset no logo silver


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Have: Sid 98 1 1/8" threadless in good working shape. Holds air. (will measure steerer later)

Want: Straight blade rigid fork with suspension corrected geometry, such as a Kona P2 in 1 1/8" threadless (fairly long steerer needed) also would like a nice quality threadless headset to go with it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

lucifer said:


> *Wanted*
> 
> XTR Octalink BB English 112.5mm can be m950 or m952.
> XT m750 crankset 5 bolt (preferred) or 4 bolt, this was the last square taper XT model. Cranks can be in bad shape I just need the spider.


Ironically I have a set of those cranks but with the XTR 4-arm spider/ring set mounted I keep meaning to sell/trade/get rid of.

I do have several of the aftermarket 4-arm 104/64 spiders that were made for those cranks still though.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Have : A very good condition 1995 Marzocchi XC600 air/oil fork, the one with the 4 position compression damping adjuster and the drilled lowers. It has a 1 1/8 threaded steerer, about 7.25" long. 

Want : Make me an offer of something.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

have: 
-----'95 Ibis Szazbo frame medium 
-----Ritchey Fillet Brazed stem. 150mm x ~7* In black chrome finish, couple small
scratches, but almost perfect.
-----Bontrager Composite fork (the one with the fat legs) 1" steerer x 177mm some
scrapes and scuffs, but overall very presentable.


want:
-----> late 80s to early 90s new england/east coast xc orientated frame i.e. Brave Racer,
Grove Assault, Fat Wicked Lite,... possibly Slingshot or early Ti frame 20"
or "large".

-----> FTW or Yeti stem 1-1/4 10-15* x 135-140mm

-----> old style IRD post 26.8 black


Szazbo frame is in good condition. Size "Medium" with a 23" top tube. Derr hanger was tweeked when I got it and I had it straightened by a professional mechanic using the proper Park tool. Looks straight and solid. Finish is ok but it does have some scraps and scuffs. Decals are rubbing off in places. The shock spring has a little rust showing through the finish. I'll also include the Judy DH (80mm travel), Control Tech post and Aheadset headset. Fork looks like it needs a rebuild and new elastomers and the finish is bubbling a little on the front so the finish is probably on its way out. Post looks solid with some rusting on the bolts and the upper 4-5" are faded more than the lower portion.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

I have an '87 brown suede Turbo in very good condition and I am hoping to do a trade for a black Turbo saddle of the same vintage and condition.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

have: cannondale dealer window light with original documentation









will trade for Motobecane or GT shop banner.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Have: white Bullseye crankset in good-great condition
> 
> Need: same but w/black arms


What length? I have some 180s in black in not quit good condition that I was actually planning on stripping and coating white.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Have: white Bullseye crankset in good-great condition

Need: same but w/black arms


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Want: Rigid Fork (of the lighter xc variety, chromo preferred)

Have: 2000 Manitou X-Vert Super Fork
XTR M950 Rear Derailleur
XT Front Derailleur
2001 (I think) Manitou SuperNova Carbon fork, internals need to be fixed. The rest of the fork looks like it was just taken out of the box (I maybe rode it 4 times before it stopped working). Could make a good parts fork or one really cool shop lamp :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

smac said:


>


Is that a long cage?


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, I tried looking for a identifying stamp on the cage but there was not one. I don't think it is a short cage. I did measure the cage and it is four inches. Also I took a crappy iPod pic of the supernova fork if people wanted to see it. Cheers


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris King headsets

have: silver 1-1/4" two nut no logo, OR red 1-1/4" threadless 

want: 1-1/4" black no logo


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*XT 734 Brakes*

Have: 1 complete set of silver XT 734 cantilever brakes.

Need: Same in BLACK.

Thanks.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Rockshox Judy Bontrager offset fork crown?*

I am looking for:

A Rockshox Judy black Bontrager reduced offset fork crown (threaded 1" of course!)

I have to trade

1) Rockshox Mag 21 black Bontrager reduced offset fork crown, threaded, 1" x 6"
2) Rockshox Judy fork crown Bolt-on stanchions 1" x 5 3/4" threaded
3) Rockshox Judy fork crown Bolt-on stanchions 1" x 9" unthreaded
4) Specialized FSX (Rockshox Judy) alloy steerer fork crown 1 1/8" x 8" unthreaded
5) NOS Marzocchi Bomber 1" threaded bolt on steerer and stanchions fork crown (have to check on steerer tube length [I have 2 at different lengths])


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

Wanted:
Yeti / Accutrax fork - 1 inch steerer, threaded, any length
Manitou 1 fork - 1 inch steerer, threaded, 7.5 inch long
Cook Bros steel stem - 150mm
Yeti frames - 20 inch, FRO, ARC, Ultimate, etc

Have:
Ritchey Logic fork - black, 1 inch steerer, threaded, 8 inch
Bontrager Composite fork - black, 1 inch steerer, threaded, 7 inch
XT M732 thumbies
Mavic 261 rims laced to XT hubs
Araya RM20 rims laced to XT hubs
Mammoth Tracker frame: 20 inch
Fat Chance Wicked frame: 20 inch

Please email me, I will see that faster than the PM.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

415m3 said:


> Wanted:
> Yeti frames - 20 inch, FRO, ARC, Ultimate, etc


I'm sure you saw that orange early FRO that just finished on Ebay a couple days ago. Went pretty cheap.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> I'm sure you saw that orange early FRO that just finished on Ebay a couple days ago. Went pretty cheap.


Talkin' to that guy was painful. All of his answers ended with questions.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Talkin' to that guy was painful. All of his answers ended with questions.


I know. He was the first seller that ever called me to get more information about the item he was selling, just because I bid on his item. Not sure how he even got my number.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's uncool. Ebay lets you get contact info but I thought it was if there was a problem. Lame.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Have Specialized Direct Drive double butted 1" threaded fork. 115 steer tube and appears to be 388-390 A-C. (Purple)
Want Specialized Direct Drive double butted fork1-1/8 413 a-c with enough steer tube for 94-96 Stumpjumper a 19" frame .


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Have: suntour rollercams nos 1 generation w long spring

Want: marzocchi bomber z canti mount/adaptor


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I have this bike for trade-
1991 Diamondback Apex 22" fresh overhaul DX components.
Willing to trade it for any of the following:
Cook Bros Crankset
Kooka Crankset
Bullseye Hubset
Phil Wood Hubset
Salsa skewer set
Old ControlTech stuff
NOS 8spd cassettes.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Some old skool stuff for trade too:
1993 Klein Fervor 20.5" fork- never ridden. 1" threaded. With original headset too.
Dia-Compe Brake Hanger, 135mm 5 degree Answer Stem. Answer Taperlite2 bar, XTR shifters plus an extra right side.
Looking for any kind of unusual cranksets, hubs, and derailleurs.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's the forks. 1" threaded steerer.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

zygote2k said:


> Here's the forks.


If those have a 1-1/8" steerer they are not for or from a 93 Attitude.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

muddybuddy said:


> If those have a 1-1/8" steerer they are not for or from a 93 Attitude.


I stand corrected- they're 1".


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

zygote2k said:


> I stand corrected- they're 1".


Still not for an Attitude. Probably a Rascal.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

muddybuddy said:


> Still not for an Attitude. Probably a Rascal.


 This fork came from the Fervor model.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry, you are wrong.

The Attitude was never 1" and it never had forks like that. Do the ends say "Spinner"? The Rascal was basically the same frame as the Attitude, but with a standard 1" headset and Spinner forks.

Compare this: http://www.oldklein.com/Attitude.htm
And this: http://www.oldklein.com/Rascal.htm


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

After speaking with the bike's present owner, he says that it's a Fervor. Once again, sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Have:
White Industries Racer X hubs (28h front, 32h rear with Ti freehub)
Real Designs levers (ano blue with silver levers)
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow saddle with Vanox rails
Sun Chinook rim (32h, silver) 
Cane Creek S2 (1" threadless)
Deore DX rear hub (32h - 7 speed)
Zoom 22.2mm quill stem
Cinelli Eubios handlebar (42cm, 26.0mm clamp)

Want:
XTR M950 8 speed Ti/Steel cassette (12-32T) - low miles or new
Selle Italia Flite saddle


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Want: 1" (22.2) dia.quill Syncros Cattleprod, black, 120-135, 0-10 deg., noodle would be nice but not a deal breaker.VGC.

Have: 1" (22.2 dia.) quill fluorescent yellow Answer A-TAC, 15 deg., 140ish (?). VGC. only pic I have. can take better if interested.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

DFA said:


> Want: 1" Syncros Cattleprod, black, 120-135, 0-10 deg., noodle would be nice but not a deal breaker.VGC.QUOTE]
> 
> Threaded or threadless?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

D'oh. threaded. post edited to reflect omission.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Have:
Suntour XC Pro 1" Grease Guard headset, Black, NOS
Suntour XC Pro cantilever brakes, front & rear, Black, NOS
Suntour XC Pro Multi-Mount Brake Levers, pair, Black, NOS
Suntour XC Pro Front Der. 28.6 dia
(all XC Pro parts are 1992 vintage from Fat City Cycles build kit)
Rock Shox MAG21, 1 1/8" x 8 5/8" steerer
Rock Shox Judy SL crown, 1 1/8" x 7 1/8" aluminum steerer, Ti bolts
Rock Shox Judy XC crown, 1 1/8" x 9" steel steerer, Ti bolts

Want:
Ritchey Logic Forks, 1" x 6.5" threadless and/or 1" x 7.5" threaded

Have two bikes I'm trying to set up, pics available for all parts.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Have:
2 new red Paul Crosstop 3 brakes
2 used Avid Arch Supremes with bearing tool
5 Shimano XT M737 11-28 8sp cassettes, NOS
DiaCompe SS-5 levers, new
Want: 
Avid SD-Ultimate canti levers
36h hub- or wheelset, no aftermarket brand hubs unless they're Kings or Phils
Good condition Suntour, Sugino, Shimano, or Raceface cranks with matching length bb
1" threaded headset (this is something that can be gotten for cheap anyways, so it would be more of a deal sweetener than anything)
XT U-Brake
DKG brake booster, or a good, stout U-Brake brake booster
XT thumbies


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

uphiller

pm sent


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorted.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sheet, that's a great trade. I wish I had a Zooka.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

misterdangerpants said:


> Have:
> *NOS Cook Bros. Racing RSR* crankset, 175mm, 94BCD. Slight discoloration on the "Racing" portion on the drive side arm and could probably be removed with some elbow grease. It's very minor. I gather it's from sitting around for the last 15+ years or so.
> 
> Want:
> *NOS Ringle Zooka*. Silver. 1" threadless. 110mm or 120mm. 0/90 degree.


never seen or heard of 110mm Zooka, I think they made 105mm for a few years though. 1" threadless in any length is probably pretty rare since they were only made for a few years.


----------



## floetenstroem (Jul 6, 2011)

*Trade: SYNCROS stems + seatposts (a lot of stuff), NOS*

Hello,

I'm looking for the following in NOS:
- SYNCROS ahead stem, 1 1/8", 0°, 110-130mm, glossy black
- SYNCROS seatpost, 1. - 3. generation logotype, 26.8/425mm, black

I swap the following in NOS:
- SYNCROS non-ahead stem, 1 & 1 1/8", 0° & 15°, 110-160mm, silver & black
- SYNCROS ahead stem, 1", 0°, 150-160mm, black
- SYNCROS ahead stem, 1", 15°, 110,150m-160mm, black
- SYNCROS ahead stem, 1 1/8", 0°, 130-160mm, silver
- SYNCROS ahead stem, 1 1/8", 15°, 160mm, silver
- SYNCROS ahead stem, 1 1/8", 0°, 160mm, black
- SYNCROS ahead stem, 1 1/8", 25°, 110-140mm, red
- SYNCROS seatpost, 1. Generation, 29.0/425mm, black
- SYNCROS seatpost, 1. Generation, 27.0/330mm, silver
and
- XTR seatpost SP-M900, 27.0/330mm, black

The stems are available in different versions (angle, length, colour).
Offers and answers via PM, please!

Merci


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

good job and nice post.


----------



## floetenstroem (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, thanks - for the sended link, too!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Lone Pedals*

How does this happen?

I have the following and would be willing to work a deal with anyone that can help make a matching set.

Sakae CTP-400 (right-side)

Shimano M731 (left-side)

Shimano M730 (right-side)

All pedal spindles are smooth and tight.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm diggin that Sakae. :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have:

Topline cranks:










Ringle stem:










Dirty but cool Bridgestone MB2:









[
Bunch of other trading fodder here:

https://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp255/Aemmer/X For Sale 1/

Need:

XTR 900 era crankset and rings.

Big Boy springs  (read the red ones) for a 1998 stamped (1999 model year) Marzocchi Bomber Z2.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Aemmer, you're a closet roadie?!?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Aemmer, you're a closet roadie?!?


Nah,

Mtb's are my passion. I do enjoy all types of bikes though...My wife doesn't enjoy Mtb's at all so I tend to ride road with her quite a bit these past few years.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Have:
XTR 8spd shifter/brake combo- 1 left, 1 right, 1 right for parts.
Answer Taperlite 2 bar
XTR front derailleur- top pull
newer style Deore 9spd shifter/brake combo- 1 pair
Sram x-7 longcage rear derailleur
FSA 170 crankset with 24/34/44 ISIS drive
BNIB 73-118 Shimano Octalink BB
BNIB 68-113 Shimano Octalink BB

Want:
29'er front fork with good amount of travel to fit XL frame size- uncut steer tube would be great.
Fox 6.5 rear shock
Ringle Skewers
Control Tech V brakes
Control Tech Stem
Older style Night Sun light system


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

have:
suntour roller cam set, cb6100, first generation, linear springs, levers, cables and box

want:
dkg brake booster


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Machianera said:


> have:
> suntour roller cam set, cb6100, first generation, linear springs, levers, cables and box
> 
> want:
> dkg brake booster


FYI - I just got an e-mail from DKG saying they did a limited run of new boosters ($35 each, $60 for two).


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

super_stein said:


> FYI - I just got an e-mail from DKG saying they did a limited run of new boosters ($35 each, $60 for two).


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wanted: Syncros 27.0mm Silver seat post road, length is fine.

To Trade: Skinwall tires, XTR seat posts and lots of other stuff


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Have:

1" Accutrax
1 1/8" Accutrax
1" threaded Mag21 crown

Need:

1 1/4" Accutrax
1" threadless Mag21 crown


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Have:
> 
> 1" Accutrax
> 1 1/8" Accutrax
> ...


Steerer length needed?


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

Have : 20 inch/23 in Top tube, 1992 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Frame and fork

Wanted: Slightly smaller frame of similiar quality.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Want:* 1987 Cannondale SM800, 20" Pink with Graphics with 24/26 wheels

*Have: *1995 Cannondale M800 20", Red
shown here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6740796&postcount=19

Prefer a near stock 1987 in excellent rider condition

*Want:*









*Have:*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Steerer length needed?


I need 6.25" on the Mag21. Not sure on the Accutrax, but can find out. Which do you have?


----------



## ptpalpha (Oct 3, 2008)

HAVE (all are used in good condition):
1. '99 Manitou SX w/Total Air cartridges (80mm). Cartridges were purchased NOS in 2008, and hold air perfectly. Forks were repainted from original mango orange to satin black and have new Manitou decals. Steer tube is 1 1/8 and 7.75" long. Rim brake only.
2. U.S.E. XCR Shokpost w/Cane Creek shime (25.4 to 26.6). Comes with spare parts and service instructions.
3. XTR FD-M950 front derailleur. Bottom clamp, top pull, 31.8mm.
4. Ringle bottle cage w/mounting hardware (except H2O bottle cage bolts)
5. Ritchey Logic Pro bottom bracket 1.37x24 (new/unused)
6. Blackburn MMP-1 mountain pump w/frame mount
7. Canti brake hangers: (2) C-Star EAC; (1) Gran-Compe roller; (1) basic Dia-Comp hanger
8. XT BR-M750 V-brake (one set, no pads or pad hardware)
Also have an old WTB SST.X2 seat that I'll give to anyone who wants it. It's got two approx. 1cm tears in the left side, other than that it's in good condition.
NEED:
Kenda 26x2.1 DTC Nevegal
Freewheel lockring tool
Shimano 747 pedals
new brake cables
SRAM X7 8-speed triggers (not grip shift)
Hope 31.8 seatpost QR (blue, black, silver)
Avid Speed Dial 7 levers
Also need a disc specific front wheel if that's a possibility.
Email me at ptpalpha AT aol.com, and thanks for looking.


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

had to repost my list wouldnt let me edit it and I have dug out my old stash.....
Have;
Scott Unishocks VR Elastomer grey shocks 1" threaded steerer Rebuilt (these are the recalled ones it should be noted)
Manitou I the one produced by Answer, Have original soft red bumpers in great shape and aftermarket ones currently in it 1 inch steerer
Profile Bar None race aluminum handlebar 138grams circa 94
Ritchey Logic red clipless original version
Mavic 230 anodized rims unlaced 32h
Mavic 231 Hard anodized rims unlaced 32h
Campagnolo wheelset with deore hubs and skewers
Condor saddle
Shimano Exage front derailleur (1988)
Shimano Exage Mountain Thumbies (1988)
Shimano Mountain LX Biopace Crankset 175 28/38/48 (1988)
Exage Wide Cantilevers (1988)
Exage Brake levers (1988)
Exage Biopace crankset 175 28/38/48 (1987)
TOPLINE SLS mountain Crankset with specialized rings
CHRIS KING cartridge headset oh yeah an oldie in great shape Has King logo on it
Cineli Roadie stem and bar
American Classic seat post 27.2
American Classic seat post 27.41
World Class cartridge bottom bracket
1st generation specialized clipless pedals with cleats mtb
Critical Racing cantilever brakes in silver and anodized blue
Control stix twisters anodized blue
1989 Specialized Rockhopper
1996 Proflex Attack



wanted;
Deore DX push push front shifter or pod
skinwall tires, prefer new and prefer smoke/dart combo original....


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Have- a set of Deore XT hubs front and rear m732 32h in good shape. 
a pair of spooky cx brakes- silver

Want- a no label 1-1/8th king no-thread. Any color.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

KrisKringle said:


> wanted;
> Deore DX push push front shifter or pod
> skinwall tires, prefer new and prefer smoke/dart combo original....


I have a set of smoke/dart's that are blackwall.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Needed: 26.8mm XTR seatpost, blue GT/Grundig Jersey


I think that's the jersey I just basically gave to a co-worker


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Have SunTour XC comp crankset 24-36-46, 170 mm length. Low miles, chainrings are VERY good. Want same or comparable Shimano/Specialized/Logic in 175 MM arm length.


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Wanted Suntoru XC Pro/Comp Thumbies For Judy/ Sid Rebushing*

WANTED: Suntour XC Pro or Comp 7 speed thumb shifters.

HAVE: Grip Shift X-Ray 800's in nice shape, Shimano Deore 6 speed thumbies on XT mounts, a little scuffed but functional. M-735? XT 8-speed shifter pods (tear drop shape) like new.

OR: I have a few sets of Rock Shox 10/20mm. bushings for 1997 to 2008 Judy SID forks, will not fit the 3-piece lowers or newer J2/Dart. Will tear down, inspect, clean & install or send your lowers to be rebushed. Still have a few N.O.S. first generation cartridges (alloy) for early 3-piece lowers. The cartridges will work with a Total Air lower leg reducer in the one piece lowers if you have one kicking around. Lots of MAG/JUDY/SID stuff too. I'm sure you have seen my forks under (pscycle_therapy) on ebay for the last several years repopulating the fork vintage world .

-John Y.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a NOS Suntour XC Expert front thumbie. I was going to use it on a touring mtb but ran cheapie Sunrace thumbies instead.


I'd like to find a 46t 94-bcd 5-ring chainring in similar shape.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

HAVE: Campagnolo Record (r) and Athena (f) hubs built to 26" Wolber AT18 rims. 32 hole, 3x, 130mm rear spacing.

WANT: Hi-E, Bullseye, or WTB wheelset with 135mm rear. OR quality brazed or lugged steel frameset 19-20", cosmetically challenged is fine. OR quality aluminum frameset 19-20"


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

*HAVE:*
-Pair of Black Shimano XT M732 4 finger brake levers
-Pair of Black Shimano XT M733 2 finger brake levers
-Shimano XT 1 1/8"" Threaded Headset
-NOS Nitto Bullmoose Handlebars
-Specialized Direct Drive Double Butted Cro Mo 1 1/8" threadless fork with Tange stamped dropouts- Indigo in color from '96 Stumpjumper; ~412 A-C, 165mm steer tube, 832g
-Rock Shox Mag 21- 1 1/8", 160mm steerer

*WANT:*
-1" Threaded Steel Fork with a 132-135mm steerer, ~390-410 A-C and around 850g
or 
1" Threadless Steel Fork with at least a 160mm steerer, ~390-410 A-C and around 850g


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Have- 27.2 XTR M910 seatpost

Want- 27.2 black Thomson seatpost in like condition


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

have: 20" Ritchey Team Comp frameset 

want: something cool, maybe another Ritchey project, or what else ya got?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: 1 1/8 King Gripnut Silver No Logo
Want: Same (or 2nut) in black


----------



## guenthej (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, cyberbackpacker,

And sorry for posting this here. I'm actually looking for a threadless 1-1/4" headset, and I can't send you a private message, because I haven't made more than 10 forum posts 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

WANT: Ritchey Everest High-rise stem/bar bullmoose. 

Have: XTR M900/M950 stuff. Paul stuff (not derailleurs, alas). Some Dear Head stuff. Sachs Huret Duomatic. Stuff. Left nut.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

this is not a for sale thread, want ad thread or even a trade for cash thread. Do a want ad (it's free, I think!) through mtbr.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> this is not a for sale thread, want ad thread or even a trade for cash thread. Do a want ad (it's free, I think!) through mtbr.


I think reading comprehension and commen sense got lost all at the same time. They most be tied together somehow.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

huh?

how about....this is NOT a thread for:

1) gimme for free or cash
2) I wanna sell for cash
3) I'll trade for cash

It's strictly a: I have this/these VINTAGE item(s) available and I need this/these VINTAGE item(s).

I hope that's a little more clear.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> huh?
> 
> how about....this is NOT a thread for:
> 
> ...


I was on your side with that last comment. I can't believe that people can't figure out that it's, "trade only". Like they can't understand the title or something.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ha. Yeah. And then I reread my post and was totally confused by it.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Have:*
NOS White Turbo Saddle
NOS 1 1/4" Syncros quill stem, black 140mm
NOS Tioga DL2001 flat bars, silver
Judy fork with Bontrager 1" crown, excellent
3DV 1" King 2Nut headset, excellent
IRC Geoclaw 2.1 skinwall kevlar tires (pair), nearly new
Black Ringle H2O, excellent
Silver XT M730 hubs, 32 H, very good
XT M730 rear derailleur, good, few scratches
M950 Cassette, good
Silver Thomson stem, 25.4 clamp, 110 x 5, excellent
Manitou 1 with 1 1/8" threaded steerer (long), excellent
Probably some more random parts

*Want:*
Black 1" King 2Nut headset
Mongoose Amplifier/AMP Research B2 frame
AMP Research F2 fork
Silver Hyperlite or Control Tech flat bars, uncut


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Want: Salsa stem.1" threadless. 120mm with rise. The more the better. VGC 
Have: Salsa stem. 1" threadless. 130mm 12deg rise. VGC.
Ringle Zooka. 1 1/8" threadless. Silver. 135 with rise. 10 deg? VGC/Ex


----------



## got6ponies (Sep 16, 2011)

have: tektro & onza brake parts








want: anodized h2o bottle cage!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

got6ponies said:


> have: Tektro & onza brake parts
> want: Anodized h2o bottle cage!


lol!


----------



## got6ponies (Sep 16, 2011)

Wanted: Cunningham Racer or Breezer Series III


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Have*:

Judy SL crown/steerer, 1 1/8 x 7 1/8, Ti bolts

Judy XC crown/steerer, 1 1/8 x 9, Ti bolts

*Need*:

Judy SL crown/steerer, 1" x 6 1/2 minimum


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Have 2 suspension forks, a Marzocchi Z2 BAM and a RS SID. Both have about 8" steerer tubes, the Z2 has an extra new uncut replacement. The Z2 crown was replaced maybe a dozen rides ago. As far as I know everything about these forks is as per stock except the Enduro seals on the Z2.

The left stanchion on the SID is showing some wear. It holds air fine.

The Z2 damper is no longer adjustable - no idea what went wrong with it. There is no wear showing on the stanchions above the seals.

Both these forks are ridable as is, given the noted shortcomings. Both have 1-1/8 steerers and have brake studs as well as disc mounts.

Also have a Salsa 46cm Woodchipper drop bar, 40 x 120 Salsa stem, and v-brake compatible Tektro levers. These parts are practically new.

Wanted: a nice light rigid 26" frame and fork combo, with about a 22-1/2 or so ETT. Prefer something like an old Bridgestone or similar, will be used for an XO type build. Needs to hold wide tires.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## retrokona (Oct 10, 2011)

Wanted (for my PACE as pictured)
120mm - 135mm Ringle Zooka stem in black or silver ahead 1"
31.8 XTR M900 front mech, bttm pull

Have to swap
135mm Ringle Zooka Stem in Red ahead 1"
Loads of M900 bits
Maguras HS33
Deore XT M737 bits
Gravity Research parts
Red Cook Bros E-Crank
Middleburn Rings 42t 110 BCD
Alot of other retro parts (too many to mention)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Forks*

*Need:* 
100mm SID (circa 2001 or so)

1 1/4" Accutrax (preferably in turquoise)

*Have:*
Several Judys and a '98 SID


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

anybody have a weirdo Syncros 28.4 post at least 350 mm long lying around since it fits nothing on purpose?

I have lots and lots to trade.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> anybody have a weirdo Syncros 28.4 post at least 350 mm long lying around since it fits nothing on purpose?
> 
> I have lots and lots to trade.


Hey GOB, would 28.6 work or is that too large? I have at least a ti syncros post in that diameter. Might also have standard aluminum.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

JJY said:


> WANTED: Suntour XC Pro or Comp 7 speed thumb shifters.
> 
> HAVE: Grip Shift X-Ray 800's in nice shape, Shimano Deore 6 speed thumbies on XT mounts, a little scuffed but functional. M-735? XT 8-speed shifter pods (tear drop shape) like new.
> 
> ...


I have a NOS Suntour XC Expert front thumbie. I was going to use it on a touring mtb but ran cheapie Sunrace thumbies instead.

I'd like to find a 46t 94-bcd 5-ring chainring in similar shape.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> anybody have a weirdo Syncros 28.4 post at least 350 mm long lying around since it fits nothing on purpose?
> 
> I have lots and lots to trade.


You could probably use a 27.2 or smaller post with shim and accomplish your end goal more quickly and much less expensively
Or track this one down...
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/bikes-28-4mm-seatposts-365221.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> You could probably use a 27.2 or smaller post with shim and accomplish your end goal more quickly and much less expensively
> Or track this one down...
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/bikes-28-4mm-seatposts-365221.html


Yeah. I saw that thread but decided it was crazy to ask a guy about it 4 years later. Thanks, though.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Yeah. I saw that thread but decided it was crazy to ask a guy about it 4 years later. Thanks, though.


If it were a 15" Cunningham you'd be asking....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> If it were a 15" Cunningham you'd be asking....


*Syncros?*


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> If it were a 15" Cunningham you'd be asking....


I don't really have a shot at a 15" ham.  I don't think I have the nerve to pull the trigger to spend that much money on a bicycle.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Have: 15" WTB Phoenix frame - It's not mint, has its share of trail patina, and a dent in the non-drive stay, but it's too small for me.



















Want: 19.5" or 18" WTB Phoenix frame, prefer a 19.5", I know the 19.5's are rare, but its worth a shot.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

gone.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

mrjustin007 said:


> Have: 15" WTB Phoenix frame - It's not mint, has its share of trail patina, and a dent in the non-drive stay, but it's too small for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willing to include Chris King no logo headset.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I seriously doubt somebody will want to TRADE theirs for yours with that huge dent. I think your best bet is to either buy an ad or put it on ebay or CL or just hang it on the hook if you can float it and see what happens.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> I seriously doubt somebody will want to TRADE theirs for yours with that huge dent. I think your best bet is to either buy an ad or put it on ebay or CL or just hang it on the hook if you can float it and see what happens.


I figured as much, I may have to include the toggle cam to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

HAVE: 20" Cannondale 3.0 frame with 1" Pepperoni fork, Ritchey stem and headset, Answer/Cannondale bar and a seatpost.

WANT: Flite Saddle, Unicanitor Saddle, Nice freewheel wheelset, open to other stuff as well.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

mrjustin007 said:


> I figured as much, I may have to include the toggle cam to sweeten the deal.


Would you consider something non-WTB. I have a large Bonty ti-lite and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I seriously doubt somebody will want to TRADE theirs for yours with that huge dent. I think your best bet is to either buy an ad or put it on ebay or CL or just hang it on the hook if you can float it and see what happens.


But all you have to do is squeeze between finger and thumb along the other axis and it'll pop right back out.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> But all you have to do is squeeze between finger and thumb along the other axis and it'll pop right back out.


I thought about doing that, but was afraid that I'd end up with 3 dents, instead of one. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Would you consider something non-WTB. I have a large Bonty ti-lite and a bunch of other stuff.


Tempting, but I think a large would be too small. I have a Steel Race in XL & it is a bit too small.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

mrjustin007 said:


> Tempting, but I think a large would be too small. I have a Steel Race in XL & it is a bit too small.


If an XL is a bit too small, there is zero chance this would fit you, nor would anything else I have. Damn.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

27.0 Tioga Chromoly seat post circa 90-91 NOS if possible.

Have lots to trade:
Syncros 27.2
XTR 27.2 silver
...half a basement full to choose from.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

ghandi.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hairstream said:


> Have:
> 
> ritchey fillet-brazed stem w/cable guide, 1 inch x 130mm x 20 degree x 26.0mm.
> 
> ...


You've got mail L.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

have: nos 24.5" fcc bar. perfect, with kind sweep.

want: equivalent salsa moto, pro moto, salsa/merlin bar. ...or ?

mine...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Have: 

Chris King headsets: 1" silver nothread logo, 1-1/4 red nothread logo, 1-1/4 silver 2-nut no logo.

Need:

1" gripnut in blue or gray, 1-1/4" blue nothread


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Coool Fat bar. Have the shims?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

negatory pigpen.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Have:
Shimano 600 Headset (scalloped)
Specialized Alloy and Steel Headsets
Deore XT M730 Headset
King
and others...

Need:
Shimano 105 Headset:









Have:

Lots of seats (turbos, flites, concors, bontragers)

Need:
Selle Italia Super Turbo:


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

HAVE:
NOS Crud Claw
Bontrager Itty Bitty Racing Saddle 200 grams+/-
Ballistic Titanium BB Spindle, square taper
Barracuda 1x1/8 chromoly quill stem, 100mm
Numerous 94mm bcd chainrings, mostly 32 and 44 teeth. Vuelta, Origin 8, Suntour, etc.
Suntour A-Type Cogs: 22, 24, 28.


WANT:
2 pairs of long v-brakes, levers optional. need clearance for large fenders or 650b tires.
26" front wheel - rim/disc compatible
Titanium Bar Ends
Brake lever extensions for bar ends
29er tires - I need a set of tires with tall knobs and thick sidewalls. (Kenda, Wtb ?)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Need:
92 era Onza Ti Bar Ends

Have to trade:
Numerous wheel sets and rims
Lots of XT M730-735, fair amount of M900 XTR parts
Rock Shox Judy, Judy SL's, Indy's, Indy SL's all 1-1/8"
PM me if you have any available.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Want: 

Tange/Syncros fork crown or complete fork. Must be 1 1/8" steerer w. minimum 5 3/4" steerer.

Assembly parts (flange bolts, spokettes(?), nipples, valve extenders for Tioga Tension Disc wheels

Have:

All sorts of NOS and light use parts. Control Tech, Avid, Ibis, Machine Tech, etc. Tell me what you need.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Need:
Have a project bike that uses 24" rims and one of them is a generic replacement. The front is a silver Sun Chinook CR 16 so one of those in 32 or 36 holes would be great. I also have the same rim with the hard anodized finish so that would work as well. The other option would be to find a pair of rims circa 1992/93 and rebuild both wheels.

Have:
MOMBAT: Parts and Bikes for Sale


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Girvin Flexstem Suspension Stem*

Very good condition, near mint, just have no use for it. PM if you are interested. Not looking for anything specific, so shoot me any offers! (current or old parts)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

First Flight said:


> Need:
> Have a project bike that uses 24" rims and one of them is a generic replacement. The front is a silver Sun Chinook CR 16 so one of those in 32 or 36 holes would be great. I also have the same rim with the hard anodized finish so that would work as well. The other option would be to find a pair of rims circa 1992/93 and rebuild both wheels.
> 
> Have:
> MOMBAT: Parts and Bikes for Sale


I have a pair of Sun Rhyno Lite 24" rims laced up to Hayes/Hugi disc hubs, in excellent condition. They even have tires on them. But, I didn't see anything that you have that I want.


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

I just noticed this thread- have been a lurker for years- I am looking for a Marzocchi short travel one inch steerer column fork or just the crown and steerer tube if anyone has one. 

Thanks

Rick


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wanted:
1" AMP F2 fork (polished aluminum legs)

Have:
Black 1 1/4 King headset in Devolution or 2Nut flavor
RS Judy long sleeve jersey
NOS Shimano Deore brake levers
NOS IRC rustwall tires (Serac and Mythos)
BP XT M735 34.9 front derailleur
XTR M900 front brakes
Silver XT M730 hubset
Black Answer Hyperends (a bit rough)


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

...


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Have: - Faded Red Ringle waterbottle holder (looks kinda pinkish)
- Blue peace sign cable hangers (not ringle the other one - vanguard or something)
- Bontrager Sport Seatpost - 31.8

Want: - Silver or purple Ringle Waterbottle holder
- Any cool old school cablehanger except for the triangle ones - let me know what you have.
- Also looking for an angled ringle quill stem in silver, 1" 
- any old purple items

Will trade any of the items for other things not listed - let me know what you have.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

csm929 said:


> Have: - Faded Red Ringle waterbottle holder (looks kinda pinkish)
> - Blue peace sign cable hangers (not ringle the other one - vanguard or something)
> - Bontrager Sport Seatpost - 31.8
> 
> ...


Pink anodized bottle cage + oven cleaner + some elbow grease = silver bottle cage


----------



## csm929 (Aug 24, 2010)

Boy named SSue said:


> Pink anodized bottle cage + oven cleaner + some elbow grease = silver bottle cage


Oooo wow i never thought of that, thank you! Besides over cleaners, are there any other household products that would do the trick?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Who bought the NOS Klein MC2 Sea & Sky from ebay?*

Resolved.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a 1 1/8 Zokes 2000 x-fly fork, a Rocky Mountain Ti Flite seat, an Arc Ti railed
seat and a very new Shimano SLX crankset with bottom bracket.

Looking for a Brown Ti railed seat in good condition and a Raceface crankset in ano red with
bottom bracket, also an Avid rollamagig in ano red.
Thanks


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay- so here's my list:

I have: 

1 pair Crank Bros eggbeaters- ss version used for a few hundred miles in good shape
1 set aluminum ~ 4 inch bar ends with inward curve
Black Bontrager select flat handlebar ~ 6 degrees sweep
8 speed XTR cassette also in good shape- cleaned regularly. lubed
8 speed (rear derailleur control) 9.0 Grip shift (the short model- not full length) 
black Shimano Cantilever brakes - I think the model is 734, possibly 737 hard to read number on back
brand new (NOS) Gt (Hayes) rear hub, silver, never laced, 32 hole, 135 mm 
1 mid nineties Campy rear derailleur short cage road bike
I have another box in a closet with a few more goodies- will look for that this weekend!:thumbsup:

Looking for:
Maezocchi 80mm short travel fork with one inch steerer tube
possibly another 90s vintage Klein MTB frame small to medium size
Ti bar ends

I can take pictures but think I have to have ten posts on the forum before I can download pictures. 

Thanks! Rick


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Pink anodized bottle cage + oven cleaner + some elbow grease = silver bottle cage


:thumbsup:


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

....


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rick,

maybe you can amend your original post instead of bumping the thread over and over again with new things you think of a few hours later. :thumbsup:


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

Good idea, the plan was to try and get to ten posts quickly to be able to post pictures- that was why I was doing that. Also , while I have your attention- how active is this thread- do people use it much? Thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rbensyl said:


> Good idea, the plan was to try and get to ten posts quickly to be able to post pictures- that was why I was doing that. Also , while I have your attention- how active is this thread- do people use it much? Thanks!


If you read the stickies, you'll see that if you are dying to get to 10, you can go to the test forum to pad posts instead of doing it in the forums.  http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/

If you look at the right column, you can see how many views the thread gets and how many posts are in the thread. So, this is one of the more popular threads, I would say. 

Anyhow, welcome to the forum.


----------



## rbensyl (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! I appreciate your help with this!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You can also PM other users to take the deal off the forum.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Have- Shimano XTR M900 crank arms in 170mm

Want- Shimano XTR M900 crank arms in 175mm or 180mm

These have not been cleaned up and look better in person. 

Rings and Crank o matic bolts not included. 

I don't check this thread often so PM me.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: 1 1/8 ATAC, Silver, Quill, 135mm, 0deg
Want: 1/8 ATAC, Silver, Quill, 120mm, rise


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Have: Ringle H20 cages in black, red, silver
'88 Bridgestone MB-1 complete, 50cm

Want  Ibis Hot Unit 
55 or 56cm MB-1 frameset or bike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Need:

1 set of Paul's stoplights in black

Have:

Paul Stoplight MC in silver
or
Paul Motolite V brakes in black
or
a whole bunch of stuff. let me know what you need.

I also have some 26" Avocet skinwall fast trak tires in great shape (SLICKS! ), m730 brakes, m700 brakes, m732 thumbies, shimano 8 or 9 speed bar end shifters, m95x shifters, Chris King headsets, all kinds of seatposts and derailleurs, etc.


----------



## leanofpeak (Jan 26, 2012)

Need: Yeti Answer Accutrax fork for 1990 Yeti FRO

Have: Marzocchi Bomber that is coming off the FRO


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Need: 1 1/4" threaded no logo Chris King headset in black, maybe silver.

Have: 1 1/4" threadless no log Chris King headset in 3DV, near perfect shape.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Updated:


Need:

Shimano Deore Xt/Xtr/Suntour Xc Pro Long cage rear derailleur
Bear Trap Style pedals, Xc Pro, Victor, etc.
Braze on top pull front derailleur for triple ring cranks
2 pairs of long v-brakes, levers optional. need clearance for large fenders or 650b tires.
26/27.5" front wheel - rim/disc compatible
Titanium Bar Ends
Titanium Riser Bar - Titec, White Bros ?
Titanium Seatpost - 27.0mm
Brake lever extensions for bar ends - Kona Dr Dew, Tektro, Darwin, etc.
Mtb crankset - vintage 74/110mm bcd. Xtr, Xt, Xc Pro, Specialized, etc.
110mm chainrings - 38/48 tooth.
Bmx sprocket for 3/32' chain, 28-34 tooth
36/38 tooth rear cog
9 speed chain
Inexpensive spedometers 1-3 needed
Large 24" bmx cruiser frame. I need something with a seat tube that's 12-14 inches long


For trade: 

Park spoke tension meter
Park Wheel dish gauge
Star nut tool
Freewheel tool - 4 prong
Park Frame alignment gauge
NOS Crud Claw
Ballistic Titanium BB Spindle, square taper
Barracuda 1x1/8 chromoly quill stem, 100mm
Numerous 94/110mm bcd chainrings, mostly 32 and 44 teeth. Vuelta, Origin 8, Suntour, etc.
Suntour A-Type Cogs: 22, 24, 28.
ACS Bmx Freewheel - 18 tooth
FSA Afterburner cranks - 4 bolt(64/104mm bcd)
Cooks Quality Products crankset - 74/110mm bcd, 177.5
Shimano Deore Lx cranks - 4 bolt(64/104mm bcd)
Bontrager Riser Bar - 31.8, 24+ inches wide
Bontrager Stem - 31.8, 110mm
IRD Widget Style Linear Pull Brake, 2nd Generation
Redline Cartridge Bottom Bracket
Redline chromoly 24" bmx cruiser fork
Shimano Deore Xt M732 braze-on front derailleur, new in box.
Sram x-7/x-5 derailleurs. mid/long cage
Sram x-5 rear shifter
24" wheelset w/ tires. 8/9 speed, rim brake.
26" wheelset - xt back/xtr front, mavic rims.
29" wheelset - alex dh18. rim/disc, 9 speed.
Hite Rite - 5 inch travel model, 26.8-27.2mm clamp, new.

Tires - 24"/26"/27.5"/29". Hutchison Pythons, Maxxis Maxxlite 310 gram racing tire, Schwalbe Racing Ralph, 

Numerous other kevlar bead xc mtb tires.

4" rise chromoly bmx cruiser bar, 27" wide.
Answer Pro-Taper carbon fiber riser bar


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Have:
Wheelset: White Industries H2 titanium rear hub/Shimano 600 front hub with Ritchey 395 Rock Rims
Control Tech barends (quill type)
Race Face Deus XC 1.5" riser bar (610mm wide)
Control Tech quill stem (120mm, 0 degree) for 1-1/8 threaded headsets
Syntace F99 stem (120mm, 6 degree, 25.4mm clamp) 
Syntace P6 carbon seapost (27.2mm x 400mm)
FRM 2x9 104/64 BCD 40/26T chainrings
Shimano Deore XT BR-M750 F/R V-brakes with new pads
Shimano Deore XT BL-M739 brake levers
Shimano Deore XT RD-M750 9 speed rear derailleur
Shimano XTR FD-M901 28.6 clamp (TP/BS)
Shimano XTR FD-M952 28.6 clamp (BP/TS)
Sun Chinook Rim (32H)
Ringle Rear Hub (135mm) ano. blue

Want:
(2) Mavic 517 32H (Citron)
Rigid Fork (non-suspension corrected) - 1-1/8" threadless
1-1/8" Headset
Stem (25.4mm clamp) @100-100mm


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

have: salsa high rise stem with roller for dirt drop set up with rm-2 bars

need: 1" accutrax, bontrager comp forks, type I forks...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Have: Bontrager Titec Ti 118 bars
Unknown (maybe Titec) 140 Ti bars
Litespeed titanium bars

Want: Answer Taperlite bars in white, 5* bend ideal.



Have: M900 XTR cantilever brakes (full set f/r)
M732 XT cantilever brakes (full set f/r), silver


Need: IRD Progressive U-Brake (just one)


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> need: type I forks...


This looks like an intersting project.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> This looks like an intersting project.


my favorite kinds!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

have: bontrager forks, ritchey forks w/stub, lotsa different flavors of bullmoose bars, 20" team comp, etc..
want: type II, and various wtb bits


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

hollister said:


> have: bontrager forks
> want: type II


Oh yea!

Have Accutarx !"

Want Type 2 (with enough steerer for a big kid's bike)


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

After selling off all my stuff... now I need Thumbies. (XT or Deore)

I have some random stuff to trade... wheelsets, stems, no exotica. Help a brotha out?!

Rich.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*SEEKING: Tioga Revolver small parts*

I'm looking for Tioga Revolver parts. Based on parts diagram:

#13, 14, 18, 19, 20

Contact me if you have anything.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Have: Araya RM-20's on XT hubs. Straight, no hops or damage to the braking surface. Bearings and freehub are very good. 
































Fisher Montare frame fork stem and post included. Press fit BB bearings are toast. Dented top tube 17.5 inch.









Need: Fork for a pre-war klunker project with a 1 inch steerer. Open to options but prefer a tange or maybe a bomber with canti mounts.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Quick question, didn't really want to start a new thread for it..

I just got a 2-speed kickback Bendix coaster brake hub from the late 60's and was wondering when the best time of year to sell parts like that would be. After looking at completed listings on eBay, I know it will sell, but if waiting a few months would get me some more money for it I would definitely be willing to wait.


Also, not sure if anyone is interested in it, but if you are please PM me, I would be willing to trade it for some more modern bike parts


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Need:

Ringle Moby 26.8 black.
Early Ritchey bullmoose bars Clamp on Style.
Ukai wheels, silver, laced to Phil or Cook Bros. 


Have:



Softride stem.

Beautiful GT RTS3 stickered as a Team (not my doing).

Ringle Purple 26.8 (trade for black in equal condition).


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> Need:
> Mavic 231 CD (or ?) laced to some XTR M900 hubs in good to great shape!
> Ringle Moby 26.8 black.
> Early Ritchey bullmoose bars Clamp on Style.
> ...


I have Araya rims and phil hubs if you are interested. You'll have to build the wheels though.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> Need:
> Mavic 231 CD (or ?) laced to some XTR M900 hubs in good to great shape!
> Ringle Moby 26.8 black.
> Early Ritchey bullmoose bars Clamp on Style.
> ...


Have 1ea NOS Mavic 231ceramic in silver.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> Have 1ea NOS Mavic 231ceramic in silver.


didn't the ceramic only come in the dark grey ano?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> didn't the ceramic only come in the dark grey ano?










</a>


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

I have a NOS XTR M953 short cage derailleur that I'd to trade for a NOS M952 short cage.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> </a>


that's pretty!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> Need:
> Mavic 231 CD (or ?) laced to some XTR M900 hubs in good to great shape!


I have a nice wheel set you might be interested in trading.... 230 SBPs laced to an XTR rear and APX front hub.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Found thanks.....


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Have: titanium Nuke Proof race frame with original cockroach head badge still in mint contact - 17" CC, 22.5" ETT (medium), frame alone or with other parts such as Caramba double barrel cranks, tune wheelset, King headset, etc. depending on what you have

Want: Moots MTB frame


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Need: A smack in the head

Have: A case of Herpes


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Have: Early Nuke Proof hub, radial laced on Sun rim. (no cracks or separation, bearings good).

Want: Black Shimano M730/732 XT 32h on CD/Dark Gray rim (M231 ideal).


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Have:
ControlTech Team Issue XL frame
Answer Taperlite 2 bar
ControlTech style 1-1/8" quill stem 150mm 10 degree rise
Sram X9 rear derailleur
late 90's XTR V- brakes
170mm Kooka Kranks


Want:
ControlTech non quill stem 135-150 5-15 degree rise
ControlTech seatpost
ControlTech V brakes
ControlTech V brakes
36h front hub- bullseye, nuke proof, other vintage sealed bearing types.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a few CT things you seek here:

bike parts to trade pictures by Aemmer - Photobucket

Do you have pics of your stuff?
Interested in your Taperlite/X9/Kooka



zygote2k said:


> Have:
> ControlTech Team Issue XL frame
> Answer Taperlite 2 bar
> ControlTech style 1-1/8" quill stem 150mm 10 degree rise
> ...


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Bunch of stuff gone last week. Here's what I have left.

Burley Cycles Rigid Mtb Fork 1x1/8, threaded. 200+mm steerer tube
Joe Murray Quill Stem 1x1/8, 125mm
Park Frame alignment gauge ***-2
NOS Crud Claw
Ballistic Titanium BB Spindle, square taper
Numerous 94/110mm bcd chainrings, mostly 32 and 44 teeth. Vuelta, Origin 8, Suntour, etc.
Suntour A-Type Cogs: 22, 24, 28.
ACS Bmx Freewheel - 18 tooth
FSA Afterburner cranks - 4 bolt(64/104mm bcd)
IRD Widget Style Linear Pull Brake, 2nd Generation
Redline Cartridge Bottom Bracket
Shimano Deore Xt M732 braze-on front derailleur, new in box.
Sram x-7/x-5 derailleurs. mid/long cage
Sram x-5 rear shifter
24" wheelset w/ tires. 8/9 speed, (weinmann/shimano), rim brake 
29" wheelset - alex dh18/redline hubs. rim/disc, 9 speed.
4" rise chromoly bmx cruiser bar, 27" wide.
Paul Motolite V-brakes. Incomplete, but replacement parts are available
Tektro V-brakes - 2 sets of calipers
Vintage Diacompe cam-style levers 


26" Tires :
Kenda Kharisma xc racing tire
Wtb Nanoraptor
Maxxis Maxxlite 310 gram racing tire
Schwalbe Fast Fred 359 gram racing tire

Still looking for --

Shimano Xtr/Suntour Xc Pro Long cage rear derailleur
Bear Trap Style pedals, Xc Pro, Victor, etc.
Braze on top pull front derailleur for triple ring cranks (xt fd m738)
Brake lever extensions for bar ends - Kona Dr Dew, Tektro, Darwin, etc.

2 pairs of long v-brakes, levers optional. Clearance for 650b tires. Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 would be great.

26/27.5" front wheels - rim/disc compatible
Titanium Bar Ends
Titanium Riser Bar - Titec, White Bros ?
Titanium Seatpost - 27.0/300-400mm
Chromoly Riser Bar - Salsa Chro-moto, etc
Chromoly Seatpost 27.0/300-400mm - Tioga, Nitto, Avenir
Mtb crankset - vintage 74/110mm bcd. Xtr, Xt, Xc Pro, Syncros, Bullseye, Specialized, etc.
Bmx sprocket for 3/32' chain, 28-34 tooth
36/38 tooth rear cog
2 speed freewheel 17/21 ideal. Suntour, ACS, White Industries.
Large 24" bmx cruiser frame. I need something with 12-14" seat tube/22+ inch top tube


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*Klein MC steerer*

Looking for Klein MC2 steerer 135mm 0 rise in Black or Sea&Sky....
Best possible condition (it's for a mint Adroit in Sea&Sky....)
Noodle or non noodle both OK.

Have:
Loads of stuff like Ringle NOS seatpost 27.0 in black or red, used Kooka forged cranks in red or silver (both 175mm) and of course crispy dollars.

THANKS!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

no crispy dollars. trade only.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

Have; Tioga stem, Gt stem, Gt seat post, 95 Gt Richochet frame.

















































want; I need single speed parts, xt canti brakes(black), BB, Mavic wheelset with lx/xt hubs for rim brakes. 2" up handlebar, ext.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Need one Ukai 26x1.75 rim first generation in silver. 
Have a blue one for trade.

Sampson 175. Have Non drive side. Need drive side.

or Have drive side, do you need non drive side.

I have no burning desire to use this in a build but it would be cool to match it up with it's partner...

Lets see. Trade for M900 rear der.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have: Mid-90s Shimano Exage rear hub. 7-speed, 130 OLD, 36h, great condition, hub has been repacked with fresh grease. Also have a good 7-speed Shimano cassette to go with it. I realize they aren't really worth anything at all, but am looking to see if anyone wants them. They are both lightly used but in really great condition.

Want: 20-22t singlespeed cog with 3/32" teeth, doesn't have to be anything fancy as long as I can get some miles out of it.

Or open to other trade offers, PM me. Thanks.

*edit* forgot the picture lol


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Wanted:

-WTB Velociraptor front tire, 2.1", skinwall, used ok if no dry rot (interested in any other skinwall WTB tires too)
-WTB Power Beam rim, like pictured below, 36 holes, can be used as long as it's round and true
-WTB wheel skewers, like pictured below


















Below are a few of the things I have to trade. If you're looking for something else, just ask, I have piles of stuff stashed away:

-WTB Power Beam rim, 32 hole, used but good condition

-Deer Head shifters, black, near NOS condition









-Mavic spork under-bar shifters









-NOS Winner's Choice tires (original Kos Kruiser tires 1981 Kos Kruiser ) 26 x 2.125, red only (blue are sold), perfect condition, no dry rot at all, Fender amp not included
[









-Marinovative Cheap Trick brake set, missing a few small parts, ask for details.









-Stem cable noodles (if you aren't sure what these fit you probably don't need one)









Like I said, I have a lot more, feel free to ask.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Found and up for trade --

Tange Big Fork - 1x1/8, threaded, 250mm steer tube
Ritchey Logic threaded headset 1x1/8
Scott Pedersen SE Brakes (calipers, pads, hardware, no levers)
Shimano Xtr Cantilever Brakes (1 set, calipers, pads, hardware, no lever)
Marinovative Decelerators - Missing some parts but interesting to collectors

Most wanted: Titanium seatpost 27.0x300-400mm
Titanium riser bar/ bar-ends


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

Wanted: Complete set of Dia-Compe NGC-982 canti brakes:









Have for trade:
Shopworn but unused Flexstem









Unknown platforms, cartridge bearings, used









Kooka levers, missing the pivot screws and one cable adjuster, minor shopwear but unused









One WTB Speedmaster brake, NOS









Unknown levers, missing cable adjusters, minor shopwear but unused


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

BugeyedEarl said:


> Unknown levers, missing cable adjusters, minor shopwear but unused


Those are Joe's canti levers, FYI.

"Joe's" being the brand name, not some random guy whose levers you have.


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah, thanks for that! I knew someone here would know


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Have Paul's 3DV Cantilever Brake Levers









Found Thanks GOB!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mrjustin007 said:


> Have Paul's 3DV V Brake Levers
> Want: Same in Black or Sliver.


pm sent, justin.

oh wait...mine are canti levers. let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

mrjustin007 said:


> Have Paul's 3DV V Brake Levers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure those are V levers? Pivots look low to me.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Are you sure those are V levers? Pivots look low to me.


Yes, according to Paul's tech support all Love Levers are long pull.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I've had both at one time or another.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Hollow pivots = 1st generation. When the first generation levers came out there were no such thing as V-brakes (Marinovative had _just_ come out with their long pull brakes).


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

mrjustin007 said:


> Yes, according to Paul's tech support all Love Levers are long pull.


I guess Paul's tech is wrong, I tried these with v-brakes and they were mush. They are canitlever.


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

Have; 1987 Ritchey Commando frame & fork 18" rear U brake. Serial #8B165
Very well preserved. Looks new but for a few small chips. Will post photos when allowed.

Want: A 19 or 20 inch "B" frame or other fillet brazed Ritchey. 


Also: Oldest looking curve blade Bontrager composite fork I have ever seen. Cantilever "bosses" have been replaced with U brake bosses so, a bit of a restoration project. Silver (aluminum) crown, Chromed plastic caps on the blades and Gipiemme dropouts.

Will trade for other Bontrager (pre-trek) stuff


Oh and an A-TAC stem. "Silver" 1 1/8" 120mm with what looks to be at least 20 deg. rise and a cantilever noodle. Very good condition

Will trade for the an interesting 1" stem


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Loey said:


> Have; 1987 Ritchey Commando frame & fork 18" rear U brake. Serial #8B165
> Very well preserved. Looks new but for a few small chips. Will post photos when allowed.
> 
> Want: A 19 or 20 inch "B" frame or other fillet brazed Ritchey.
> ...


I am interested in a Commando trade. I have a similar one in a larger size. Can you send me pics of yours at [email protected]. Mine is 0B432.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This would be a cool trade between the 2 of you guys. Let us know what happens and post pics please!


----------



## bill jackson (Mar 20, 2012)

hello fred ,do you still have the ritchey logic front fork for trade or sale? thanks bill


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Loey said:


> Also: Oldest looking curve blade Bontrager composite fork I have ever seen. Cantilever "bosses" have been replaced with U brake bosses so, a bit of a restoration project. Silver (aluminum) crown, Chromed plastic caps on the blades and Gipiemme dropouts.
> 
> Will trade for other Bontrager (pre-trek) stuff


I have Pre-Trek Bontrager stuff aplenty

PM sent


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bill jackson said:


> hello fred ,do you still have the ritchey logic front fork for trade or sale? thanks bill


trade thread, Bill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Loey is going to fit in around here.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Will post again in the future since my wants and haves are fairly extensive, but for now I'm trying to complete a couple specific projects.

Want:
-KKT Lightning pedals, 9/16", blue or "raw" cages
-Tommaselli Racer brake levers
-Stumpjumper tires
-Deore / Deore XT "bear trap" style pedals
-Grab On grips (old style with denser foam and red and caps)

Have:
-Suntour XC II pedals (several sets)
-Magura levers (old school klunker style)
-Ritchey K Megabite Z-Max tires, tanwall, good shape
-A few Ground Control tires, tanwall, good shape, at least one is NOS
-Deore DX and XT toe clip style pedals (several sets)


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I aspire to someday trade at Loey's level! If that is what he is trading....what is he keeping?!?! Pics homie....pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

bill jackson said:


> hello fred ,do you still have the ritchey logic front fork for trade or sale? thanks bill


It found a MB1 frame , sorry.


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

apat13 said:


> I aspire to someday trade at Loey's level! If that is what he is trading....what is he keeping?!?! Pics homie....pics! :thumbsup:


I was frustrated that I couldn't post pics. Now that I can there just isn't enough time in the day. We've had May in March weather for a few days and my priority was riding. Rain and cooler weather next week. I will put on my photographer hat. 
Check out the thread: OT-ish - Toronto Riding for my first VRC forum pics
My bike limit is 7 due to space restrictions and only two are MTBs (both Bontragers). I have a few goodies which I will eventually reveal. I like trading because I'm anti-capitalist ish.

Here is my '91 Altitude. Sold about three years ago. Was my main trail bike '96-'01.


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

Loey said:


> Have; 1987 Ritchey Commando frame & fork 18" rear U brake. Serial #8B165
> Very well preserved. Looks new but for a few small chips. Will post photos when allowed.
> 
> Want: A 19 or 20 inch "B" frame or other fillet brazed Ritchey.
> ...


There are more pics of these in my user gallery


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Want: Syncros 27.0 x (longer than 300mm) post
Have: Syncros 31.6 x 425mm post https://www.photobucket.com/syncros316 
(has a few scratches shown in pix, also a few rain drops as it's raining hard today!)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Want: Black round Shimano SG rings (like on the M730) in good shape. Black arms if you have those too.
Have: Same in silver.

I also need a small Suntour compact MD granny ring. Still looking for 1 set of black Paul stoplights.

I have things to trade: XT thumbies, brake levers, m900 brakes, Shimano 8 sp bar end shifters, cassettes, xc pro pedals, black true temper fat chance bars, etc.

Almost forgot! I need some XT pads. Mine are now on Hollister's bike. Who needs brakes anyways? :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Have GT 3D fork 1 1/8 with a 6" threaded steerer will trade for the same with a long steerer to fit a 20" frame.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Have GT 3D fork 1 1/8 with a 6" threaded steerer will trade for the same with a long steerer to fit a 20" frame.


Buy it take the fork and sell the rest  = Free fork
GT Zaskar mountainbike frameset - made in USA


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

This is probably a long shot, but I've got a nice 1990 MB-0 complete bike in 19", looking to trade for a fillet-brazed Ritchey (frameset only would be fine) in 20" or 21". The Zip is non-stock but nicely appointed, with recently hand built Mavic wheels on XC Pro hubs, Kooka cranks with new rings, Ritchey bars/stem/levers & XC Pro, some of it NOS. American Classic post & white Turbo saddle. Paint is pretty bad, though.

I like the Zip a lot, and it's a blast to ride, but I think I weigh too much for it, and I'm afraid I'm just gonna wreck it.... I think 28 pound bikes with bull moose bars are a little more my speed.

I'd consider trades for other filletted, hand build framesets or bikes, too.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Lookin for*

Need: XT Seatpost M730 26.6

Have: Same in 26.8 + all kinds of other goodies


----------



## Kdboxerdog (Feb 11, 2012)

ISO: Cook Bros, Kooka, XTR, XT mountain triple crankset (and BB if you have it) for a Bontrager Race lite project. Crank arm length about a 175, but I know some of those companies used different length standards.

Disc wheelset 26" 

Have : 
7 speed lx hubs (black) laced to Mavic M400 silver rims with Panaracer Smoke and Dart tires. All are lightly used in good condition. Tires are not rotting, but are obviously not as supple as they used to be. 

Nitto moustache bars in 25.4 clamp

Sakae sx 170 length, with 46/36 rings and un72 crankset

Chris King 1 1/8 threadless headset in green

Shimano 8 speed bar end shifters 

Threaded 1" steerer Quadra 21r with a black crown, off a Bontrager Privateer


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the following parts available:
Kooka Kranks and rings
BNIB Control Tech V-brakes black/silver
Used set of ControlTech V-brakes gunmetal
XTR front der.
SRAM X7 rear der.
FSA Alpha drive crankset and rings
Pulstar 8 hubset


looking for 20mm front hub and disc wheel
Avid 5 disc front brake


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Want: Avid Levers (black or silver), these kind: https://www.photobucket.com/avidlevers
XT Bear Trap pedals

Have: Avid Levers in purple, see pic link above
Onza H.O. pedals w/new cleats and elastomers
Ringle H20 cages (black, purple, turquoise, 1 red, 1 silver)


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Flite with titanium rails from 89 -mid nineties, Very good condition very low miles. 

Want WTB SST or Devo in similar condition. will post pictures soon.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Have --

26" wheelset
Rear wheel - Mavic 238/Machine Tech Rear Hub, DT Swiss spokes, red spoke nipples, 7 speed.
Front wheel - Mavic 231- Ariel front hub, purple anodized

These hubs are rare and durable.

Lots of other parts too - see my latest posts

WANT --

titanium seatpost - 27.0/300-400mm
adjustable height seatpost - 27.2 (ie, Kindshock I900)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Have

(1) Specialized Ground Control S 1.95x26 - well used
(1) Specialized Ground Control S 1.95x26 - light-moderate use

Want
(2) Tioga Hound or Mud Dawg - preferably folding


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Have: 2 rides on it Chris King BB/red in color
2011 SLX cranks, look very nice.

Want: Any late 90's triple crankset with BB/ red anodized.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I have Fisher/Nitto bullmoose bars in most sizes and colors. I have the clamp-on version as well as the normal quill ones. I would like to have a nice set of IRC Racer X1 tires, or?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*NOS '94 Carbon Giant Cadex CFM 22" frameset & XTR900/901 Der's & XT M740 Shifters*

Hi everybody !

I have this new and unused carbon Cadex CFM framset that i am putting up for trade.
(By my knowledge it's a '94 CFM-2, but there are no decals specifying the exact type.
And a close friend of mine told me that this means it could also be a CFM-1.)
I bought this carbon framset a few years ago with the intention to build it up with era specific parts.
Not a single bolt has ever been screwed in one of it's holes..!

But lately i have been riding my Pugsley Fatbike almost exclusively, and i am also getting more and more drawn to a 29er Karate Monkey as well.....:skep:
This has left my '98 Cannondale gathering dust in the basement, and the only 26er that i still ride is my SS Cadex CFM-4.

So i have made the tough decision to see if there is someone else with a love for the oldies that will give this set a good home.

I am also getting rid of the XTR900 and XTR901 (34.9) derrailers and the XT M940 3x8 shifters because of this.

What is it that i am looking for ?

Maverick SC32 (with or without hub)

Drop me a PM if you are interested or you have something to offer.

SHIPPING TO THE U.S IS NO PROBLEM !


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*XTR M900 & M901 Derailers and XT M940 shifters.*

Here are the pictures of the XTR and XT parts that i have :
The front derr has a 34.9 clampsize.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Latest list(s):

Have

-(2) NOS 1 1/8 threadless Marzocchi XC-R forks. some shop wear on 1 of them, uncut steerers, 
-Marin Rockstar fork. take-off, Threaded 1 1/8, some scratches, missing one "I"
-20" Rocky Mountain Stratos frame. some chainsuck
-20" 91 GT Karakoram frameset (frame, fork, flip-flop stem, Tioga OS HS, U-brake) Inferno, mint
-purple 1 1/8 quill ATAC stem 130-140ish VGC
-purple Hyperlites, some scratches. still decent
-NOS Selle San Marco Titanio saddle, some very light shop wear scuffs. would buff out
-NOS Selle San Marco Bontrager T Ti rail saddle, mint

Want

-18" FRO frame
-Hope Ti Glide Disc rear hub. Silver or blue
-Avid Ultimate Black Ops Vs
-Tioga Tension Disc spoke/nipples (36)
-1" Syncros Cattleprod, 0 deg. 120-130, must have noodle


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

have: grey rollercams









want: black ones


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, I give up....been scrounging for a while, and have had no luck what so ever....


Do any of you guys (girl) have a non-shimano 28.6 top pull front derailleaur you'd be will ing to swap?

Things I have to swap: at this point almost everything for that damn shifter!, lol.



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> have: grey rollercams
> want: black ones


Dick.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Dick.


I'd even settle for regular old silver'

still prefer black though..


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

have:

180mm silver Topline cranks
175mm Suntour XC Comp cranks
Specialized track pedal, mid 80s?

Want:
Specialized Prolong titanium rail saddles from the early 90s, the ones that have WTB on them. Black or gray, perf or not. Has to be at least very good and no bent rails.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Have:
1) 4130 chromemoly straight blade fork with 1" threaded steerer from 1990 serotta proflex. Says built in usa. 
2) Set of m900 xtr cantilever brakes
3) velocity nukeproof wheelset 

Need
1) Decent rigid 26er fork with 1.125 steerer (threadless)
2) Bontrager san marco ti railed saddle.
3) 952 xtr brakes

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I still have the Cadex frameset XTR derr's and XT shifters up for trade.
but i changed the things that i was looking for.
I now am looking for a Maverick SC32, with or without a 24/7 hub.
Anyone ????


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

*NEED:* Kore Elite 27.0mm seatpost

*HAVE:* NOS Nitto Bullmoose handlebars
M732 4 finger brake levers
M732 front der
other stuff...


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Is there any way you folks who are posting pictures can make them smaller ? This page takes forever to load......


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you look at porn without high speed internet...


Bike porn of course.....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> Is there any way you folks who are posting pictures can make them smaller ? This page takes forever to load......


Is there any way you folks can post bigger pictures? My computer and internet service is just getting warmed up!


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

*Needless sarcasm is childish and silly but what else can you expect from the internet*

Jesus, never mind.....

Don't know why I even bothered..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> Jesus, never mind.....


That was funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I think the idea of asking other people to post smaller pictures of something they want to show as much detail possible of due to your slow internet connection is stretching it a little.... Besides the obvious fact your request will be off the page in a week or so.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

My internet connection is plenty fast....

Somehow I am able to post much smaller images that still have plenty of detail for people I've traded with, but I guess it's a basic etiquette thing....

My point was obviously lost and not worth explaining.

and like I said: Jesus, never mind.....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> Jesus, never mind.....


Please don't use his name like that! It's not proper etiquette.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I believe it's only blasphemous if you use his full name, Jesus H. Christ (Herbert? I dunno. I'm a devout Atheist).

Time to pony up for that T1 line, I guess.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DFA said:


> I dunno. I'm a devout Atheist).


So am I. I'm just being a dick today.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

phoenixbikes said:


> Is there any way you folks who are posting pictures can make them smaller ? This page takes forever to load......


I'm going to post massive pictures just to torpedo your computer. 

Your crappy computer and/or internet connection is not everyone elses problem.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to post massive pictures just to torpedo your computer.
> 
> Your crappy computer and/or internet connection is not everyone elses problem.


Bully... where is Stan?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

need- Flite> old. black. 

have- comfy wtb 98. ti rails. leather. made in italy. kevlar at the sides are ripped apart. it looks used. ti rails are intact and there still are all the graphics "titanium" and mm marked.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Bully... where is Stan?


Quick, Stan to the rescue to defend those who can already defend themselves! 



colker1 said:


> need- Flite> old. black.


What condition?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Have: Tioga T-bone Avenger 135mm 1 1/8" quill with cable hanger (not internal, through top)

Need: Tioga T-bone 135 mm 1 1/8" quill - hangerless


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Quick, Stan to the rescue to defend those who can already defend themselves!
> 
> What condition?


 as long as it's comfy and won't fall apart next week. a turbo will do as well.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to post massive pictures just to torpedo your computer.
> 
> Your crappy computer and/or internet connection is not everyone elses problem.




My connection is plenty fast, and my point was lost. Move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> My connection is plenty fast, and my point was lost. Move on. :thumbsup:


Hold on man, we ain't done with this yet.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wasn't the H for Hussein?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Wasn't the H for Hussein?


They didn't call him Sodomfor nothing!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

If I'm buying/trading parts with someone I want to see big, detailed pictures, Jesus H. Christ.



DFA said:


> I'm a devout Atheist





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> So am I. I'm just being a dick today.


I got banned by the right wing baptists that run KTMtalk.com for being an atheist. :devil:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DFA said:


> If I'm buying/trading parts with someone I want to see big, detailed pictures, Jesus H. Christ.
> 
> I got banned by the right wing baptists that run KTMtalk.com for being an atheist. :devil:


Really? Im on KTMtalk. I'm gonna post that I'm an atheist, just to see what happens!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Put something in your signature about not being naive enough to believe in imaginary friends with super powers, or something of that nature. I'd be willing to bet they'll change it to something pro god, and suspend your access to your sig so you can't change it (which they did to me).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> as long as it's comfy and won't fall apart next week. a turbo will do as well.


I have an ugly beat to **** one, but functional. Let me check it over and see if I can clean it up at all. Yours for free...or send me some good porn.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Put something in your signature about not being naive enough to believe in imaginary friends with super powers, or something of that nature. I'd be willing to bet they'll change it to something pro god, and suspend your access to your sig so you can't change it (which they did to me).


Hahaha! That is f'ing awesome.

You'd like Einstein's letter to Eric Gutkind for a fun quick read.

But we digress....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I have an ugly beat to **** one, but functional. Let me check it over and see if I can clean it up at all. Yours for free...or send me some good porn.


Ugly is cool and Porn is usefull! I will dig some around here. I am in Mexico these days, for a lot of days.. brought one bike only. THANKS E!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Ugly is cool and Porn is usefull! I will dig some around here. I am in Mexico these days, for a lot of days.. brought one bike only. THANKS E!!!:thumbsup:


Cool. I'll hit you up on fbook and get your current address (or where ever you want it sent) and get this out to you.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Ugly is cool and Porn is usefull! I will dig some around here. I am in Mexico these days, for a lot of days.. brought one bike only. THANKS E!!!:thumbsup:


where in Mexico? Enjoy it..., hope you like it, plenty of places to ride...

(Im in Baja)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rudymexico said:


> where in Mexico? Enjoy it..., hope you like it, plenty of places to ride...
> 
> (Im in Baja)


Queretaro. I want to ride in Oaxaca..


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Wanted: 
washers, springs, and other small parts (essentially everything but arms, pads and pad holders) for Grafton Mag Lite cantis
or 
set of Grafton Speed Controllers 

Have: 
Avid Tri-Align (silver) cantilevers
Shimano M900 XTR cantilevers


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> Wanted:
> washers, springs, and other small parts (essentially everything but arms, pads and pad holders) for Grafton Mag Lite cantis
> or
> set of Grafton Speed Controllers
> ...


Have you seen GSC final auction price's ? North of $300.00 for nice sets.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> Have you seen GSC final auction price's ? North of $300.00 for nice sets.


Not familiar with GSC. What is it?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> Not familiar with GSC. What is it?


Grafton speed controllers


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> Grafton speed controllers


I need a Homer Simpson emoticon with "DOH"


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

*MB-Zip for MB-1?*

Anyone interested in trading their 20" or 21" or so MB-1 frameset for my 19" MB-Zip frameset? Love the bike, but I'm a big guy, and it's just so flexy for me, as well as a bit small...


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Wanted:

-WTB Rollercam brakes
-WTB Chris King head sets
-XTR M900 rear der, clean used, doesn't have to be NOS
-XTR M900 front der, 34.9mm clamp, ditto
-XTR M900 Rapid Fire shifter pods, no brake levers, ditto
-XTR M900 cassette, 12-32, ditto
-one WTB Powerbeam rim, 36 hole, new or used, as long as it's round
-Deerhead M6206 crank set, 175 or 180mm, ditto
-one Panaracer Smoke 2.1", either wire or kevlar bead is fine, prefer new but lightly used is okay
-WTB Velociraptor or Desert Raptor 2.1" front tires (up to 3), new or used, as long as they aren't dry rotted

Have to trade (edited to remove items that are sold):

-Steelman Manzanita Single Speed 18", frame or complete, if frame is traded then all components will be available for trade individually, more photos here: Steelman Manzanita Single Speed pictures by AnomieX - Photobucket









-NOS Winner's Choice original tires for Kos Kruiser, red only (blue long gone), PERFECT, brand new, zero rot, show bike worthy









-black Deerhead shifters, excellent/mint condition









-Any new modern parts from the following brands: Continental, Fizik, Rotor, Spinergy, and others (very limited Shimano, no Sram or Campy).

I have a lot more stuff, vintage and modern, that isn't photographed yet (headsets, various brake and shift levers, derailleurs, cranks, etc) that I'll add to this list in the next day or two. If you have something in my want list, let me know what you're looking for, I have a ton of stuff not listed here.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a PM in your inbox...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Have xt thumb shifters, very nice! Need xtr black rear rapid fire shifter, eight or rnine speed will work .


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Xtr m900 1" headset top 1/2 or parts*

NEED:
I HAVE THE LOWER 1/2 AND TOP RACE FOR A 1" XTR HEADSET. LOOKING FOR THE TOP CUP, SEALS & LOCK NUT OR WHAT YOU MIGHT HAVE TO SPARE.

HAVE:
I HAVE A HOARD OF EARLY ROCK SHOX MAG/JUDY/SID PARTS BOTH N.O.S.& CLEAN USED RANGING FROM MAG AIR SEALS, JUDY CARTRIDGES TO NEW 28mm. SID DUAL AIR ASSEMBLIES. I ALSO HAVE A CLEAN XTR M900 FT. DERAILLEUR 28.6 TOP PULL AND A MANITOU OVERSIZED FT. DERAILLEUR CLAMP ATTACHED TO A XT M737 8spd. DERAILLEUR TOP PULL. I HAVE A LOT OF OTHER LATE 80'S EARLY 90'S STUFF COLLECTED OVER THE YEARS, JUST ASK.

-JOHN Y.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Snip


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jjy said:


> need:
> I have the lower 1/2 and top race for a 1" xtr headset. Looking for the top cup, seals & lock nut or what you might have to spare.
> 
> Have:
> ...


you don't have to yell!!


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Yell?*

I'm 47 I have to use all caps just so I can see! Hey I found the cap button and can now use lower case! 
Thanks for being younger... -jy


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

What's wierd is the forum software doesn't allow all caps, so i don't know how you did that. I just typed this in caps.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Update:

Wanted --

110mm chainrings - 38/48 tooth
2 speed freewheel 17/21 ideal. Suntour, ACS, White Industries
26" xc front wheel - rim/disc compatible
36/38/39 tooth rear cog
9 speed chain
Adjustable height seatpost
Bear Trap Style pedals, Xc Pro, Victor, etc.
Bmx sprocket for 3/32' chain, 28-34 tooth
Brake lever extensions for bar ends - Kona Dr Dew, Tektro, Darwin, etc.
Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 brakes
Chromoly Riser Bar - Salsa Chro-moto, etc
Large 24" bmx cruiser frame. I need something with 12-14" seat tube/22+ inch top tube
Panaracer Fire Xc Pro tires w/ red sidewalls 26" & 27.5"
Spedometers: 1-3 needed
Titanium Bar Ends
Titanium Riser Bar - Titec, White Bros ?
Titanium Seatpost - 27.0mm/300-400mm


For trade: 

26" wheelset:
Rear wheel - Mavic 238/Machine Tech Rear Hub, DT Swiss spokes, red spoke nipples, 7 speed.
Front wheel - Mavic 231- Ariel front hub, purple anodized

24" wheelset w/ tires. 8/9 speed, (weinmann/shimano), rim brake 
29" wheelset - alex dh18/redline hubs. rim/disc, 9 speed
27.5" front wheel with 650b Kenda Nevegal 2.1 or Wtb Bronson 2.2
ACS Bmx Freewheel - 18 tooth
Burley Cycles Rigid Chromoly Mtb Fork 1x1/8, threaded. 200+mm steerer tube
Tange Big Fork 1x1/8, 250mm steer tube, threaded
KHS rigid fork, curved, very light. black 175mm steer tube. threadless
Joe Murray Quill Stem 1x1/8, 125mm
Park Frame alignment gauge ***-2
NOS Crud Claw
Ballistic Titanium BB Spindle, square taper
Numerous 94/110mm bcd chainrings, mostly 32 and 42/44 teeth. Vuelta, Origin 8, Suntour, etc.
Suntour A-Type Cogs: 22, 24, 28.
FSA Afterburner cranks - 4 bolt(64/104mm bcd)
Redline Cartridge Bottom Bracket
Shimano Deore Xt M732 braze-on front derailleur, new in box.
Sram x-7/x-5 derailleurs. mid/long cage
Sram x-5 rear shifter
Suntour MD Xc Expert Crankset - 20/32/42
4" rise chromoly bmx cruiser bar, 27" wide.
Paul Motolite V-brakes. Incomplete, but replacement parts are available
Tektro V-brakes - 2 sets of calipers
Vintage Diacompe cam-style levers 
Scott Pedersen SE Cantilever Brakes
Xtr Cantilever Brakes - 1 set
Marinovative Decelerators - Missing springs/straddle cable


26" Tires - new or mint condition :
Kenda Kharisma xc racing tire
Maxxis Maxxlite 310 gram racing tire
Schwalbe Fast Fred 359 gram racing tire

Couple new additions:

Jamis Chromoly Riser Bar
Tioga Chromoly Seat Post 27.0


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

*M730 XT Thumbies for M732 XT Thumbies*

Have: M730 6 speed Thumbies



















Want: M732 7 Speed Thumbies


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Before I put work into making this mine, I figured i'd ask just in case. I can ride this without any issues, but would prefer a 20" or 19". Must be a complete frame set. Paint condition unimportant. No issues with mine and id like the same on the trade. I'm not looking to sell or trade for anything else.
have:
22" 1985-6 Ritchey Annapurna 
frame with Phil Wood bottom bracket complete with original matching fork and low rise twin strut bullmoose bars. Uses cantilevers front and rear. does not have the upper rack mount option. Paint in ok condition with most of original decals. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ckevlar said:


> Before I put work into making this mine, I figured i'd ask just in case. I can ride this without any issues, but would prefer a 20" or 19". Must be a complete frame set. Paint condition unimportant. No issues with mine and id like the same on the trade. I'm not looking to sell or trade for anything else.
> have:
> 22" 1985-6 Ritchey Annapurna
> frame with Phil Wood bottom bracket complete with original matching fork and low rise twin strut bullmoose bars. Uses cantilevers front and rear. does not have the upper rack mount option. Paint in ok condition with most of original decals.
> ...


Cmon Chris, where are the pics?


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Have: 19.5" MB-0 frameset (bad paint), will trade for 19.5-22" MB-1 (just need something a bit heavier and beefier, and ideally with rack braze-ons).

Have: 20" Ritchey Timber Wolf frameset, will trade for similar fillet-brazed frame in 22 or 23" sizes. Not sure why I thought this one would fit!

I'd happily consider doing complete/partial bike trades, too, although the Zip is a somewhat eclectic build (Kooka cranks, modern de-stickered rims on XC-Pro hubs, etc.).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> Wanted:
> 
> -WTB Rollercam brakes
> -WTB Chris King head sets
> ...


Still have the XT crankset?


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

*'85 stumpjumper - 20" for larger*

Long shot here, I know. I've been hanging on to this frame - a replica of my first mtb, that I regretted getting rid of - with ideas of restoring it for use as a town bike / grocery getter. But I've reluctantly come to accept that it's too small for me, and it's not going to fit me any better now than it did when I was younger and more flexible. Anybody have or know of a larger version of the same thing for trade?

Any condition could work - this one needs some work, obviously. This is a 20", and would probably be ideal for someone between 5'-10" and 6'-0". I'm almost 6'-2", and probably need about a 22" - though, to be honest, I'm not even positive they exist. Feel free to suggest something else cool if you have it. I have most of the correct parts to go with this, too, in great shape.

85's were cool - they had more modern angles than the previous versions, and were still lugged, but didn't yet have the U-brake that showed up in '86. This is the standard SJ, not the "Sport," which was Toyo built and had some unique details like "fastback" seat stays.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Cmon Chris, where are the pics?


Until I get to string up some cables and find some tires, consider this a quick look. 
Tom Ritchey Annapurna VTG mountain bike old school bmx | eBay


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

*Looking for Vintage Shimano Components...*

Hello!

I'm looking for the following 'vintage' Shimano components:

XTR M950 or M951 Rear Derailleur, non Rapid Rise, Long Cage in good condition.
Deore XT M732 7 speed thumb shifters.
XTR M900 cantilever brakes with pads.

I have to trade:

20" Nishiki Alien ACX frame set; Richard Cunningham/ Mantis Design 6K Aluminum Ft Triangle with Elevated Chainstay Cro-Mo BOLT ON Rear Triangle. Includes Tange Switchblade Ft. Fork, 1¼" threaded steerer with Deore XT 1¼" threaded headset.
Short reach Tioga T-Bone Stem with Scott AT-4 Handlebars (missing front plastic bar bridge). Tioga Seatpost also included. (This is the way the Frame Set was originally spec'd.)

XTR M950 32° front hub, never laced w/o skewer.
Bontrager Mustang 32° CERAMIC rim in a dark green color, never laced..

Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts for photos yet, but can supply them on request.

Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

The XT shifters are gone.
The Cadex frameset and XTR derr's are still looking for a new owner.
And i'm still interested in a Maverick SC-32.


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

hey, iamkeith, i have a tall, 21 or 22 inch old lugged stumpy frame. one of the rear brake bosses has been snapped off but is fixable, no forks, let me know if you want it and i'll take some pics. Reseda To The Sea


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm looking for an early Ritchey "R" frame bike 23" I want a complete bike. 

In trade I have 
83 Stumpy in mint cond.:thumbsup:
84 refurb Stumpy Sport, 
83 Sequoia in ex cond, :thumbsup:
89 RockHopper Comp refurb. 
89 Ritchey (red) in real nice condition. 

These are all around 22"-23" bikes

Let's make a deal!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Have: White Selle Italia Super Turbo (good shape)

Want: Black Selle Italia Super Turbo (good shape)

I also have Flites, regular Turbos, Avocets, a Concor, WTB SST ti, etc., etc.

Wanted black Super Turbo:










Also need an '80s Shimano 105 headset in great shape. Lots of headsets to trade.


----------



## Telemahn (Jun 10, 2004)

JJY, I believe that I have the m900 headset parts you are looking for. I need to check as they are deep down in the stash. Do you have a functional brace/ brake arch for an RS-1?


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Need: Action Tec Chainring - 34t, 110mm BCD*

Need: Action Tec 34t, 110 BCD chainring, good condition

Have: Action Tec 36t, 110 BCD Immaculate condition

Also looking for Action Tec 44 or 46 tooth, 110 BCD chainring

Have misc VRC parts to trade!


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Have: Deore XT cranks, no chainrings, 180mm. Nice condition.

Want: the same in 175mm flavor, comparable condition.

Edit: trade complete, cranks no longer available


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

*88 Mt. Tam 21"*

Have: '88 Fisher Mt. Tam, *21 inch* fillet-brazed frame/fork...Blue fade...good condition. Built by Tom Teesdale. Original stem, press-fit BB, and seat post included. Also includes recently-serviced Shimano 600 headset.

Want: '87 or '88 Fisher Mt. Tam, *size 20"*, frame/fork/stem. Yellow/green fade or blue fade. Or perhaps a fillet-brazed Ritchey of similar vintage.


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi,
I know I have a Showa brace from an early Trek Mogul and an early Specialized FS with a flat mounting on the back. I'll check and PM you some pic's.
Thanks... -John Y.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: 

Turquoise Ringle Zooka. 1 1/8 Threadless. 120mm no rise

Want:

Same stem in 1 1/4 quill.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

WHAT IVE GOT -

Good condition 8 speed XT derailleurs, front and rear. 

Matching Titec bar (540ish) and Controltech stem.

Weimann rims and White Industries hub wheelset. Rear is Ti. 

SRAM 8 speed shifters in excellent condition SRT800(?)

WHAT I NEED - 

I really want a 25.4 seatpost in Ti or high end aluminum 

and a 25.4 clamp stem in 60, 70 or 80 mm long. Must be early to mid 90s.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bing! said:


> a 25.4 clamp stem in 60, 70 or 80 mm long. Must be early to mid 90s.


Did they make stems that short back then?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Did they make stems that short back then?


Yup. At least salsa. Some mass produced ones did as well.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Want: Black round Shimano SG rings (like on the M730) in good shape. Black arms if you have those too.
> Have: Same in silver.
> 
> I also need a small Suntour compact MD granny ring. Still looking for 1 set of black Paul stoplights.
> ...


Are those pads any good? I have a few pairs in a box in my garage. I switch my bikes to kool stops when I ride them thinking they may not stop too well.

Still learning....


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Did they make stems that short back then?


They come along every now and then.

My Orange bike has a 16.5 inch ST, 22 inch TT and no more steerer tube. I will solve my fit issues with a stem that is 1 inch shorter than 120 and a high rise bar. Got the bar, need the stem


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bing! said:


> Are those pads any good? I have a few pairs in a box in my garage. I switch my bikes to kool stops when I ride them thinking they may not stop too well.
> 
> Still learning....


Not as good as Kool Stops but they gooooo with the brakes.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Not as good as Kool Stops but they gooooo with the brakes.


My bad, I have one pair, and a pair that goes with Shimano U brakes.

Beyond the weathering, they look minty  Still looking for 25.4 seat post and short stem with 25.4 clamp.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Have: *
1988 Scott Boulder complete and functional except no tires/tubes and no pedals. Full Cromoly
About 18.5 C-C Seat Tube, 21.25" Top Tube
Deore group w/ XT hubs on Araya RM-20 rims. Biopace crankset. Only thing I know isn't OG is the seat and added bar ends

Pretty rare, first year they made it.

Will part out









Lots more pics here: 1988 Scott Boulder
*
Want:*
Not sure- I mostly like vintage/old school BMX cruisers and klunkers. Would be very into new SS, 29er, DJ, Bikepacking, Camping stuff


----------



## stoebben (Aug 12, 2010)

*Fat Chance Bars*

I have things to trade: XT thumbies, brake levers, m900 brakes, Shimano 8 sp bar end shifters, cassettes, xc pro pedals, black true temper fat chance bars, etc.

Hey girlonbike--What version of FC bars? Thanks


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

stoebben said:


> I have things to trade: XT thumbies, brake levers, m900 brakes, Shimano 8 sp bar end shifters, cassettes, xc pro pedals, black true temper fat chance bars, etc.
> 
> Hey girlonbike--What version of FC bars? Thanks


Hey! How are you?! I'll check to see. I can't even remember that post but I think I have a bar or two. I'll send you some pics as soon as I dig them out.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Needed: Tioga Master DL headset 1-1/8" threaded (in good condition)

Have: Various other headsets including Ringle and King that I'd be willing to work a deal on.


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

*I don't trade*

but I do have a like new Syncros 1" headset to trade for m951, m952 brakes.

I have no idea what the headset is worth.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have: NIB (opened) Tioga Disk Drive Comp - nipples, flange bolts, thread lock, wheel bag - missing wrench + valve extender.

Want: Interesting 16-17" frame. PRO FRO, Mantis maybe?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Want: Answer A-Tac Stem 1 1/4 Quill


Have: New Suntour Thumbies......Or a lot of other Cool Cool Things...


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

Oldskool,
Do you still have the Tange Switchblade fork?

Ben


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

What I have:

Syncros Hinged CattleProd Stem, side stickers have seen better days. Short, I think it is a 90mm, I will measure if anyone is interested in it. Comes with the elusive angled top cap.

Ringle Hubs: Front is a Super Dupper Hubba and rear is a 439. Not 90's vintage, early 00's. Pretty much like brand new. Both are Black.

XTR 95X Rear Derailleur: some scratches but still shifted great when I took it off the bike.

Non-Vintage: a pair of eggbeaters and candy pedals










What I am looking for:

XTR 95X 32 Hole Front Hub

Ceramic Mavic 517 Rims, 32 hole.

Shimano 747 or newer XTR pedals.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Trade for equal black:










The same thing in 1 1/4 quill:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have

NOS Ritchey Vantage Comp rim in dark ano 36h

Want

Same rim in 32h. Doesnt need to be NOS


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> Want: Black round Shimano SG rings (like on the M730) in good shape. Black arms if you have those too.
> Have: Same in silver.
> 
> I also need a small Suntour compact MD granny ring. Still looking for 1 set of black Paul stoplights.
> ...


Still need pads? I have front and rear from 730 era and 737 era if eaither works. I would have to confirm condition


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Have --

Campagnalo combination thumbshifters/brake levers, 7 speed, indexed

Want --

A single speed cog with a built-in spacer, or a slotted track cog, 18t preferably, or 19t.

also

18/19/20 tooth, solid plate cogs. I can't have any holes machined into them for a project I'm trying
so old 7 speed cogs with no weight saving slots drilled into them would be perfect.

Also looking for a set of Cane Creek Direct Curve 3 brakes.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have:

NIB Suntour XC LD-3600 shifters w. cable+housing

Want:

Flite Evolution NOS or VGC


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rabies010 said:


> Hi everybody !
> 
> I have this new and unused carbon Cadex CFM framset that i am putting up for trade.
> (By my knowledge it's a '94 CFM-2, but there are no decals specifying the exact type.
> ...


The fameset is still up for trade, as well as the derrailers.
I'm still interested in a Maverick sc32, black Thomson 30.0mm setback seatpost and 60/70mm Thomson Elite stem as well as a set of Luv-handles.

Anyone ?


----------



## gammaknife (Oct 2, 2012)

*MERLIN XLM 16" trade for 15" or smaller*

HAVE: Pre-1998 Merlin XLM 16" frame. In excellent condition.

Looking to trade with someone who has a 15" or smaller sized XLM of similar vintage.

My 16" frame fits more like a 17 or 18 incher (bb to top of tube = 18" but to center 16") and I would feel safer with more clearance.

Can't post pics yet, but can view my profile album to check it out.

Thanks.


----------



## kellyjk (Oct 3, 2008)

*Rocky Mountain Blizzard*

Have

1992 RekTek Tange Prestige 19 C-T
ITM titanium 1 1/8 quill stem 130mm 5 degree
Bontrager 1" bar and stem 120mm 10 degree

want 
1990 or 91 17" or 18.5 Rocky Mountain Blizzard or other pre 94 steel

1997 Kona Explosif frame and forks 17"

I will include both frames and parts for the right frame  The offer includes the Cove with forks and the headset. The RekTek frame only with a seven speed drivetrain " I will be keeping all the Syncros part" please email me your questions [email protected]


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Does your offer include the whole bike or just the frames? I see a wee bit of a powerlite fork on the rektek.


----------



## 4Rings6Stars (Oct 1, 2010)

Have: Fat Chance Wicked Frame (no fork). 16.5". Serial no: A00058W. No rust or dents, original Fat City Cyles builders sign-off card included. Also includes sealed bearings and aluminium seat clip retainers. Rear triangle has been repainted silver by previous owner, rest of frame is blue. 

Want: A cross frame or a road frame. 54cm ish top tube. Other road/cross stuff? PM with what you've got.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Have:
M700 levers beautiful










Grove:










XT:










Avid










Or many other things here:

bike parts to trade pictures by Aemmer - Photobucket
(sorry not totally accurate, a few of these things in Photobucket have been claimed)

*Seek in Very Good Condition:
*

Black or purple Chris King HS 1 1/4

Black Flite

94ish boutique levers (black, silver, purple)

Yeti Decals 1994 Pro Fro

Accutrax Decals

Suntour Cyclone GT2 Rear Der long cage

Araya 7x rims Silver or black

Early UKAI rims in silver or black

Magura levers Black

IRC Racer X1 tires

Uniroyal Knobbies

CBR cranks Black or Purple 175's

Campy seat post QR Vintage 1983

Campy Seatpost 26.8 220 vintage 1983

Suntour MP-1000 pedals black

Have other things like wheels not on my for trade site...... Ask..

I like to trade.....

Thanks T


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Have for trade:
Cook Bros 176mm silver crankset (has the spider only the granny ring with it) Decent shape can email pictures on request.
Shimanot XT pedals (m730 vintage)
NOS suntour 7 speed thumb shifters in the packaging
Used but good shape xt thumb shifters 7 spd
Wanted
Titec/bontrager 118 bar
Bontrager switch blade fork
GT Threadless =8 inch fork that would have come stock on a Zaskar from the early 90's
possbly a roller cam brake
Array rm 17 polished rim

I can not post pictures or link but I can certainly email you pictures of what I have.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Aemmer, I might have some Accutrax decals for you. Do you know what style you're looking for?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ha,
Yes. The style that would be correct for a 94 fork....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Have: Brent Steelman #44.

Want: American Breezer or Off Road Toad of similar condition and size (18-19")


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Have: Brent Steelman #44.
> 
> Want: Off Road Toad of similar condition and size (18-19")


They say, "a sucker is born every minute."


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What? Thats a fair trade or some variation of it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Have: Brent Steelman #44.
> 
> Want: American or OffRoad of similar condition and size (18-19")





Rumpfy said:


> What? Thats a fair trade or some variation of it.


It is now


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> it is now


lol!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> It is now


I'm flagging your post you sack of love.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Flogging? Getting excited in herrrrre.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Sheesh ... :eekster:

Sounds like you two are well into your copies of 50 Shades of Grey ... :nono:


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: 1992 18" Specialized StumpJumper frame made with Tange Prestige. I also have the original Future Shock fork. 1 1/8" headset. 

Want: 16" Tange Prestige frame or frame of similar quality.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

want 
king headset, 1 1/8 nos, no logo, silver
salsa skewers pre- 97

have to trade 
ibis rm3 drop bars
3tt drop bars(like wtb) nos
suntour roller cams external springs nos
wtb team baseball cap, old logo 
thomson 31.6x400 silver new
kooka ratcha black very good
wtb velociraptor, extended logo, f and r, nos
ritchey z max tan wall 2.1 nos
flite red logo, black


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have:
Profile "boxer" style bar ends, in good shape, polished aluminum.
Girvin Flexstem in great shape as well.










Want: shoot me an offer, ss cogs are always good


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Small Horst link turner 5 spot*

for my Medium Horst link 5 spot.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Recent additions -

Have:
Suntour MD Xc Expert Crankset - 20/32/42
Titec/Bontrager Titanium Flatbar
White Industries Limbo Spider
Xtr M952 crankset, 175mm w/ rings 24-34-46

Want:
74/110 crankset of equal value, rings optional
29t chainring, 5 bolt, 94mm bcd
Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 brakes
Titanium Seatpost - 27.0mm/300-400mm


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I have many items that I can trade.....

I need a 1" halson fork steerer tube (of course I hope you can just replace the tube).
THX


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a Kronos Engineering spring kit (firm) for the Rock Shox Quadra 21R. New in the plastic. I'd like to trade for four presta tubes suitable for 26x2.10 tires.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Have:
- circa 1994 Ted Wojcik 19" hardtail (metallic green, 1-1/8" headtube, Ritchey WCS tubing, Ritchey dropouts)
-Specialized Team Master 26x1.90S (tan wall, kevlar bead) tire
-Tange Big Fork rigid fork (1-1/8" threaded steerer-120mm long, 52mm treaded)
-SUN Chinook 26" rim, 32hole, silver
-Shimano Deore XT Parallax 110 HB-M738 front hub, laced to Mavic 221 SUP rim (gray color)

Want:
-18" Ted Wojcik (hardtail or FS)
-Mavic 221 in dark grayish blue color, 32hole


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

Have: Ritchey WCS cantis (good condition with Ritchey pads)

Want: Paul cantis (I like the Ritcheys, just rather have some black Pauls either a pair of touring or one touring, one neo retro)


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm putting together a bike that I'm planning on leaving at work that I won't miss if someone wants it more than I do, but, I'm also building it so that there should be no desire to steal it in the first place. I have about half of the parts needed for this build, but, need a few more. Usually, I'm looking for nice stuff: XT or better, Campy, etc, but, in this case cheaper is better. 

Looking for: rear derailleur (Shimano compatible preferred); 1 1/8" thread less headset; handlebar; brake levers; 27.2mm seat post; flat pedals.

Have to trade: mostly road bike stuff, hit me up with what you need and I'll see if I have it. Mostly it's older Campy and Shimano stuff.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

I have some NOS Mavic rim's:

One pair of M231's, 32 hole in Silver,
One single M231, 36 hole in Silver,
One single M261 CD, 36 hole anodised.

I am not looking to sell but to trade. I want one pair of M231 CD's in 32 hole and a single M231 CD in 36 hole. Must be NOS or built but un used


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I know it is a stretch but I need a 80 mm suspension fork that is disk brake compatable. Prefer a Fox F-80, Rock shox Reba, Manitou Etc. Also interested in disc brakes, brooks saddles, modern cranks, xt xtr, sram etc. Basically just let me know what you have. 

All I have is a Sugino Tension disk wheel with a dt-hugi hub. The wheel is dirty but in ok shape. It has a small hole in the clear sheet on one side. The hub itself is in perfect shape, spins for days and it is super loud. The rim is straight with only the slightest hint of a hop just barely visiblel if you look really close. I know this year is tension disk year at Keyesville but I doubt I could get this to work on my 41 dx.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Have:

Ritchey Logic fork decals
Various VooDoo decals
Various Boss (bmx) decals
Lots of spokes for 26" pre-disc-brake wheels, and some DT Alpine IIIs
Deetz cutdowns
Halson fork (the first black one), though I cut off the canti-brake stop on the fork arch.
Magura Ergo grips NOS (the ones that were cut down to make WTBs)
NOS set of Joes Brakes
Atom rear drum brake hub

Need:

Sturmey Archer XL-FD drum brake hub
90s White Industries rear hub 135mm 32h
Hugi Compact hubs 32h


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

NOS Hope Mono Hubset in Gunmetal (also have VGC+ 90 cm stem, 15degree rise I think?). The hubs are a bit light duty for my use. Compelling cases regarding 'proper home' for the part preferred over best deal.

Interested in trades for (aftermarket) 90's MTB parts in VGC+ condition. Think Ringle, Kooka, Onza, Answer Hyperlite, Selle Italia Flite, thumbshifters, Mavic 117, 217, 231, 237, 238 (rims must be 26" 32H new). I buy spare parts. If I might need it someday, I'm interested.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Klein Posters for Sock Shox Sid*

Have:

Klein Priorities poster. NOS, never mounted - no holes, bends, etc, in original shipping tube.

Need:

Rock Shox Sid, 1998 Sid Blue (see below), 1 1/8", 7.5" long min., must work great (recent rebuild preferred), not so concerned with looks.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Have: Ritchey P23 Team Frameset, size 19"
Want: Ibis Ti Mojo, Ti Road


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

klasse said:


> Have: Ritchey P23 Team Frameset, size 19"
> Want: Ibis Ti Mojo, Ti Road





















don't hate


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^Wow!


----------



## sifu (May 16, 2012)

I recently acquired a Diamondback v-link 3.1

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...dback&Model=V-Link+3.1&Type=bike#.ULGEC-TO3kY

Looking to trade the frame, which is in in fair shape, Definitely very ridabe. Does this have any value to anyone? I value it at $50 bucks plus shipping. If anyone has a trade in mind i'm very open to anything, especially something that can be converted to 650b.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If you value it at $50, the best thing is probably to buy it from yourself, waive the shipping cost, and treat yourself to a nice dinner out on the town.


----------



## sifu (May 16, 2012)

I lol'd, but your post really doesn't give me any idea on what the frame is worth. Can someone decipher that?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> Have: Ritchey P23 Team Frameset, size 19"
> Want: Ibis Ti Mojo,]


What's the serial number on that guy? It's f'ing rad.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> What's the serial number on that guy? It's f'ing rad.


9P4 
the size is 19" center bb to top of ST


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sweet Team! Great project for someone right there.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> 9P4
> the size is 19" center bb to top of ST


Oh man, I hate wanting that thing so much.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh man, I hate wanting that thing so much.


Those P-23s were only designed to last a single racing season so it's probably all fatigued out. Just forget about. This is not the bike you are looking for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh man, I hate wanting that thing so much.


Me too!!


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> Those P-23s were only designed to last a single racing season so it's probably all fatigued out. Just forget about. This is not the bike you are looking for.


Whoops. 9P10 was getting aired out on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Whoops. 9P10 was getting aired out on Thanksgiving.


Keep you eye's on the trail :nono:

__________________
Shawn

Wanted: Koski fork


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> Keep you eye's on the trail :nono:
> 
> __________________
> Shawn
> ...


Nice curves, dips and valleys there. Looks like a great ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

There were lots of pretty girls out there that day. But I digress....I'll post in the correct thread.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> There were lots of pretty girls out there that day. But I digress....I'll post in the correct thread.


There's a thread for that ?!?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> There's a thread for that ?!?!


There should be.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> There should be.


I get the feeling that I'm about to be on the Moderator's bad side again :skep:

I'll probably be told I assume too much ever thinking there was a time I wasn't :nono:

And you'll get away looking good ...:madman:

Story of my life ...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

shawnw said:


> Keep you eye's on the trail :nono:
> 
> __________________
> Shawn
> ...


TRAIL? 12 foot wide path.......


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Friendly reminder: this is a trade thread. Vintage parts for vintage parts. This is not a I'd like to buy or make me an offer thread.

If you want to buy something, post up a wanted ad. If you want to sell something, buy an ad for $2. Start here for either: Main Index - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Thanks everybody and keep them coming.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Whoops. 9P10 was getting aired out on Thanksgiving.


Nice! I think I've seen a pic of that yellow one on here.

I'd also be happy to find a good Ti road bike for my sister around 53-54cm, Merlin or Ibis would be nice. You hardly ever see the Ibis Ti road bikes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Whoops. 9P10 was getting aired out on Thanksgiving.


"Speed-bump jumping" taken to new extremes! Looks like all those hours riding around in front of Safeway have paid off, little buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> "Speed-bump jumping" taken to new extremes! Looks like all those hours riding around in front of Safeway have paid off, little buddy. :thumbsup:


Hours of practice in the parking lot with Built4Speed perfecting speed bump air.

That trail is the same one we did the hill climb time trial on. Hung out with Don Myrah at the top, talked old bikes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hours of practice in the parking lot with Built4Speed perfecting speed bump air.
> 
> That trail is the same one we did the hill climb time trial on. Hung out with Don Myrah at the top, talked old bikes.


Nice.

Looks like Myrah _and_ Deadly Nedly had superfans in attendance.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

trade for PD-M735 XT pedals or set of four XT canti pads.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got your pads!


----------



## sunstealth (Mar 6, 2009)

anyone have thumb shifter for trade, I have a couple thing but nothing outstanding,, a zoom flat handlebar, shimano eagle derailleur, a suntour cyclone iirc, not much more it seems


----------



## hentho (Feb 21, 2007)

Have:

- 1991 Merlin Titanium
- 1988 Ibis Avion

Search:

- 1992/1993/1994 Cannondale Track Frame (size: 54cm or 53cm or 52cm)
(any condition)


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Looking for:
- Manitou 3 (excellent condition)
- Critical cantilever brakes, black, front and rear
- 1-1/8" Tioga Alchemy headset (black preferred)


Have:
- king headset (newer black or silver, or patriot)
- couple of spare frames (if you're around 6'0")
- lots of other stuff (give me hints of what you need and I'll see what I have)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

One of these Eric? Have one with Ultimate crown and one with original.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Have; NOS XTR M901 1 1/8" Headset.

Need; The same in 1".


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

hentho said:


> Have:
> 
> - 1991 Merlin Titanium
> - 1988 Ibis Avion
> ...


Not a track frame - I have a a Cannondale 3.0 road frame from early 90s. Red paint is scratched in a usual places but otherwise great. If interesed I'll check size (might be a 52 but might be smaller).

Would be interested in your Merlin if C'dale fits your need.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Trade NOS WTB/King black headset (see photos) for same in silver - Even

*OR*

Early King no logo NOS silver plus some $$ to me.

1 inch threaded​


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Looking for:
> -- Critical cantilever brakes, black, front and rear


I have most of a set of Black Critical Gatling Guns, missing springs and caps, interested?


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Have: Bontrager Race frame & Judy SL Only - 19" I believe its from 95 or 96 as it has the non tapered stays. Its also missing the rear canti stop. (Previous owner ground it off.) 









Want: Frame & Fork - Yeti, Salsa, Ritchey, Kona, WTB, Rock Lobster, Paramount, Bridgestone, GT, Fat Chance or ??, It's got to be a 20" or 21".


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a 1996? Ritchey Project 20 18" C-C 22.5 top tube C-C would like to trade for a similar Ritchey in 19" 
Must be in same good condition​


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Shimano hp-m736 headset parts*

Have: New old stock shimano hp-m736 1 1/8" threaded headset w/o ball bearings. Stole the 1/4" bearings out of it years ago. Pop in some loose 1/4" ball bearings and you are set.

Need: Anything vintage rock shox (rs-1/mag/judy/sid) small parts or rebuildable cores, will pay the extra shipping.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Have:

- Suntour XC Pro thumbies
- Dia Compe SS5 brake levers
- Sram ESP 9.0 SL 8sp rear derailleur
- Sram ESP 9.0 SL 8sp twist shifters


Seeking:

1" quill mtb stem(s). Length: 120'ish with a little rise would be nice. Ritchey or Salsa preferred but must have cable stop / roller. I also have a Ritchey 150mm black stem w/cable stop I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Have: 1988 Ritchey Super Comp frame set, size 20" in good shape.

Would like: 80's 21-22" Ritchey fillet brazed frame set.


----------



## blackflys64 (Feb 15, 2006)

*WTB Silverado*

I have 3 WTB Silverado saddles all excellent condtion (2 Cromo rails, 1 Nicro)

Want to trade for WTB devos in similar condition.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: Mavic M231, Sun Chinook, NOS ritchey vantage, etc.

Want: 1 Campy Mirox rim silver, 32h.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

have many misc. parts to trade...

looking for a marzocchi xc400 steerer tube...1 1/8" threaded at least 6.5" long (from top of crown to top of tube)......would take a 7.5"-8+ inch threadless steerer too but prefer to have threaded.

also looking for a 1" threaded steerer for a halson inversion fork...needs to be 10" long


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Looking for a Cannondale Magic Motorcycle bottom bracket. 

MTB triple, 73 mm BB shell. 

Have a mess of stuff, old XTR, Campy high flange road hubs, I'm a pack rat, hit me, I likely have something you need...

Thanks!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Still need one 36 hole WTB Power Beam rim like the one below, have the same with 32 holes to trade and a pile of other stuff. If you don't need the rim just let me know what you're looking for.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Looking for a Shimano 105 road headset in good/great condition:










Have tons of other headsets, cantilever brakes, seatposts, seats, etc. to trade


----------



## Kdboxerdog (Feb 11, 2012)

Have: many misc. parts to trade = mountain and cross

Want: Marzocchi z2 crown and steer tube with pinch bolts. 

Or any other Marz crown/tube that will replace my approx 1999 crown/tube due to breakage at the pinch bolts.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Have 19" Ritchey Commando f/f would like to trade for a SuperComp f/f in 20 or 21. I have original parts to the Commando that I can include towards the trade. Only missing brake levers and tires. Has black non-fillet bullmoose bars. Prefer something in the bay area as I hate to ship! An 88 SC would be ideal but anything 87-89 is cool. Original paint only.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't you guys know the 21's are all for me! Everybody wants the 21's!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Have: 19.5 c-t Steve Potts cross country racer

Want: wtb Phoenix 15-16.5"


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> Have: 19.5 c-t Steve Potts cross country racer
> 
> Want: wtb Phoenix 15-16.5"


I bet this is workable for somebody here.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> I bet this is workable for somebody here.


No kidding!

Nice offer!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> Have: 19.5 c-t Steve Potts cross country racer
> 
> Want: wtb Phoenix 15-16.5"


For serious? Explain.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a nice set of KKT pedals and a set of bullmoose bars in pretty good condition.

they're probably not 100% equal, so I'd be willing to add cash to get a black or brown Brooks saddle...b17 preferably, but I'm not picky.

J.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I figure I will throw this out there in case someone can help me out. It will save some money!

I have a brand new Shimano RT79 centerlock rotor, 203mm. I would like to trade for a 4-bolt 203mm rotor of any kind, as long as you have all the parts and it is straight and in good condition. I think there are different sizes of 4-bolt, so please let me know the spacing on it so I can measure and make sure it will fit.

Thanks!


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Have a Cunningham fit finder stem, trade for a modern Salsa version.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Bikemaya said:


> I have a brand new Shimano RT79 centerlock rotor, 203mm. I would like to trade for a 4-bolt 203mm rotor of any kind, as long as you have all the parts and it is straight and in good condition. I think there are different sizes of 4-bolt, so please let me know the spacing on it so I can measure and make sure it will fit.


I am totally confused.


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

have: Front and rear Tektro IO mecahnical disc brakes with ML-330 levers, Avid Speed Dial 7 Levers also, jamis stem and bars.
Want: platform sealed pedals


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I am totally confused.


Yeah. Lets try and stick with vintage goods guys.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I am totally confused.


What are you confused about? 4-bolt is a few years old and obsolete, so I am not sure if it is yet considered 'vintage'. I am having trouble getting a straight answer as to which size standard I need for my specific 4-bolt hub, which is why I ask for measurements of the bolt spacing.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I've gotten the impression that none of the four bolt rotors that were used briefly by several builders are easy to find. You'll probably be better off changing the wheel/hub now to something more currently available or you'll just have to go through the same thing again next time you need to replace the rotor. Unless you want to stick with the four bolt rotors to keep a build "correct".


----------



## dukest (Jun 6, 2008)

Have: 19" Ritchey Plexus in excellent condition, almost all Ritchey parts except XTR derailleurs and brake levers, Rock Shox Sid

pics: s1280.beta.photobucket.com/user/phoboboooo/library/Ritchey%20Plexus

Want: Bridgestone XO-1 in similar condition, size large for 6' tall guy.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Size and Color Swaps:

So I have short legs and a bunch of cranksets in 175mm length that I would like to trade for 170mm length cranksets:

Kooka Forged Silver in Very Good Shape 58/94
Cook Bros. RSR black in Good shape (176mm) 74/110
Shimano M737
Shimano M739
Shimano M563
Shimano M569
Shimano M951
Shimano M952
Race Face Turbines in Orange Fair to good shape 58/94
Race Face Turbines in Silver excellent shape 74/110
Race Face Turbines in Yellow good shape 58/94
TNT Cranks (1st Generation) Excellent shape 172.5 58/94
White Industries American Made

Also looking to trade a late 90's American Made Syncros seat post 26.8mm for a 27.2mm model

As for color swap trades:

Paul cantilever brake levers in Black (2 pair) Excellent shape
for either Red or Silver

New Paul crosstops in silver 
for a black pair

Have Ringle hubsets in red or black:
SuperDuperBubba

For Ringle SuperBubba/SuperEight hubset in Silver

Red Ringle Slamma Jamma headset 1 1/8 (very good), Moby Deuce post 26.8 (new), Zooka 120mm stem 1 1/8 (new)

for silver Ringle Slamma Jamma headset 1 1/8 or 1 1/4, Kooka post 27.2 in silver , Zooka 120mm - 130mm stem 1 1/8 or 1 1/4 in silver

White Brothers ti Riser bar NOS
for Titec Hellbent ti uncut

I know there is some other stuff I am forgetting but this is a good start off the top of my head. i'll try to add some pics later tonight.

White Brothers ti Riser bar NOS for Titec Hellbent ti uncut


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Trade for XTR V-brake 950 or 951, Race Face Turbine cranks (red) 94mm bcd.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Have Suntour XC Pro seatpost in 27.0

Need Suntour XC Pro seatpost in 27.2


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Have Suntour XC Pro seatpost in 27.0
> 
> Need Suntour XC Pro seatpost in 27.2


How long does the seat post need to be? I have a 27.2 Superbe seat post (it's the road version of the XC, and looks the same) but it's pretty short. It may work on a frame with a non-sloping top tube - it works fine on a traditional road bike.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Laffeaux -- I think I need to hold out for the longer XC pro -- or a Ritchey may work as well. Thanks again.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Have: XTR M900 FD 28.6mm, BP/BS

Want: Same, but 31.8mm


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I want a red one in same 94mm BCD pattern (110mm will do too)


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Bars and Stems for Trade*

Finishing parts everyone always needs: Bars and Stems. If you see something you need but don't have something from my list no worries&#8230;.I will entertain all sorts of crazy trades. I have tons more stuff too including suspension forks/parts, drivetrain, etc&#8230;so if you have something I am looking for please don't hesitate to ask&#8230;.you never know what I might turn up.

*Have for trade: *













*STEMS: all are 25.4 bar clamp*
1)	Litespeed Titanium, 1 1/8", 135mm x 6 deg (early nineties, came off of a 1991/2 Merlin)
2)	Ringle Zooka, Black, 1 1/8", 135mm x 10 deg (includes ringle stem cap)
3)	Syncros Hinged, Black, 1 1/8", 135mm x 0 deg (no top cap, no wedge)
4)	Syncros Cattleprod Ahead, Black, 1 1/8", 135mm x 0 deg (no top cap, includes wedge)
5)	Syncros Cattleprod Ahead, Black, 1", 130 x 10 deg (includes 1" metal top cap and wedge)
6)	Kore Aheadlite, Silver, 1 1/8", 120mm x 0 deg
7)	Control Tech, Black, 1", 120mm x 5 deg
8)	Control Tech, Black, 1 1/8", 135mm x 5 deg (no label)
9)	Titec Steel, Black, 1 1/8", 110mm x 0 deg
10)	Control Tech Quill, Black, 1", 150mm x 0 deg (sponsor stickers all over)
11)	Kalloy, Silver, 1 1/8", 110mm x 10 deg
12)	Generic Alloy, Silver, 1 1/8", 115mm x 20 deg
13)	Generic Alloy, Silver, 1", 135mm x 6 deg
14)	Promax Alloy, Silver, 1", 130mm x 6 deg








*BARS: all are 25.4 at clamping area*
1)	Salsa Woodchipper, Black, 46 cm
2)	Salsa Moto Ace, Black, 660mm x 11 deg
3)	Ritchey Prolite WCS, Goldish/ti color, cut down to 20 ½" 
4)	Trek/Bontrager System 1 6061, Silver, 22 ¼"
5)	Ritchey Force Lite, Silver, 22 ¼" 
6)	Answer HyperLite, Black, 22 ¼" (ends are crimped a little from bar ends)
7)	Scott Hot Rod, Black, 23"
8)	Answer TaperLite 2, Silver, 23"
9)	Control Tech, Silver, 23" (grip glue all over grip area)
*
Looking for: *
Wilderness Trail Bikes Stem - Steel or Ti - 120mm 1 1/8"
Wilderness Trail Bikes New Paradigm Rear Hub - 140mm Spacing, 32h, Silver 1st generation
WTB SST Saddle - Black, First Generation
XTR M900 or M910 Rear Hub - 32h


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Have WTB Powerbeam 32/32h rims, silver, very nice condition

Want: Mavic 231/261 silver or CD rims in same drilling


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

SMRTIN said:


> Have WTB Powerbeam 32/32h rims, silver, very nice condition
> 
> Want: Mavic 231/261 silver or CD rims in same drilling


Can you post some pics of the powerbeams? I have a NOS set of 231's and 230's, both 32h.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

apat13 said:


> Can you post some pics of the powerbeams? I have a NOS set of 231's and 230's, both 32h.


They're mint, but sure I'll snap a photo. The Ringle hubs that came with them are not cracked, so you know they were never used.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

looking for a Lawwill Leader fork.
have a '96 Girvin 786 frame/fork w/ front elastomers,
XTR M900 controls
Ti bar ends ca 1995-1997
XTR M900 front deraiileur- band clamp type
Chris King hubs


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Z, 
PM me with a good trade:


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

SMRTIN said:


> They're mint, but sure I'll snap a photo. The Ringle hubs that came with them are not cracked, so you know they were never used.


Cool! I have several sets of Ringle hubs from the 90's and since none of them are cracked I guess I can unlace the rims and sell them as 'mint - never used'.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Official 'Trade Only' Thread (no for sale items allowed) Part 2*

Haha!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Aemmer said:


> Z,
> PM me with a good trade:


sent you a big list of stuff.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> Z,
> PM me with a good trade:


I don't know if the fork is sitting on a tablecloth, wallpaper, shower curtain, or 70's interpretive art.....but whatever it is, it made my night.


----------



## LIVE TO RIDE (Dec 8, 2010)

man that fork looks incredible!!!

Just went through all the pages and some standouts for sure is the Slingshot 26 on page 2 and the Winners circle Mongoose tires!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Gone


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Want:* Black 1-1/8 x 140 Ahead Stem with about 10 deg of rise. ControlTech, Syncros or similar

*Have:* Panaracer Smoke Compe Skinwall.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

looking for a Ringle Slamma Jamma Headset in black or silver. also looking for 1997 XT controls in new or NOS.
Have good cond XTR M900 controls, Chris King rear no disc hub, XTR M901 front derailleur. CBR stuff too.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking for 1997/98 RockShox Boxxer fork in good condition.
Have a set of Cook Bros F series cranks with 2 spiders available. Logo worn but otherwise great condition. Black color.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking for mid 2000's sid 80mm travel v brake.
Have for trade QPC cranks in a 176mm silver,
Alfine 11 rear hub black 32 hole and shifter brand new never built up
1 avid arch supreme rear brake
Eno rear wheel Built onto a Sun rhyno lite black with machined sidewall.
92 Zaskar 17" complete with 2x4 fork and xt build


----------



## bobcataville (Dec 13, 2011)

Have:
1993 Breezer Jet Stream 19" w/ XC Pro GG headset & fork - unfortunately no where near mint
XT M730 post - also not mint
Grafton Brakes - missing one of the washers
Salsa 1" quill stem
Answer Hyperlite bar silver
some XT thumb shifters, deore thumb shifters
1" headsets
an old Noleen fork that basically just for looking at
Green Paul Moon Units
XT M730 pedals (needs bearing rebuild in one)
2000 Klein Attitude (18" Sunburst paint)
Merlin steel spindle

Need: 
Ringle Moby post black w/ gold lettering 27.2
Cool (rare, cnc'd etc) lightweight v-brake levers & brakes
probably more


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

How long & what diameter steerer are you looking for and color preference?

-John Y.



pugslybell said:


> Looking for mid 2000's sid 80mm travel v brake.
> Have for trade QPC cranks in a 176mm silver,
> Alfine 11 rear hub black 32 hole and shifter brand new never built up
> 1 avid arch supreme rear brake
> ...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking for Black Ringle Hollie Skewer set in black.
Looking for Kooka or other CNC Canti Levers in Black.
Ringle or other nice 32h Hubset in Black. Can be full wheelset.
All in Nice shape.

I have Black NOS Control Tech Canti's and a Nice Black Bullseye Wheelset.
WTB Grease Guard BB Logo'd Bolts and WTB Suntour dust caps.
Various Minty XTR M900 derailliuers.


Thanks,
Lawrence


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*2b169*

Hello, trading 1984 20" Ritchey Timberwolf, more pics on request, need to finish 4 other projects, need shitmano high flange hubs, 83"era tires in ridable shape, mint deer head front and rear, mint suntour 6sp cogs, brooke chairs, vintage clear housing.thanks R


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> need shitmano high flange hubs,
> brooke chairs


Hmm...good luck finding either of those. I would also like a brooks chair though. Sounds comfy.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Larry,

I have:
Black Ringle Hollie Skewer set in black.
Ringle 32h SuperDuper Bubba/SuperDuperEight Hubset in Black. 
Both in Nice shape.


I need front and rear
Minty XTR M900 derailliuers.
TNT Ti rear Hub
WTB New Paradigm rear hub
WTB Classic front hub
Suntour AP11 chain (for XC Pro)
Nice 170mm cranks
m900 chainrings

I have silver NOS Control Tech Canti's that I would trade for Black NOS Control Tech Canti's


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Have more than I need, although want deer head front and rear. God bless Marco


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

I am looking for any length steerer I am going to cut the crown off and install it on a bontrager judy crown. Not picky on color just want in good to better riding shape. Do not care too much about the cosmetics of the fork so long as the function is good.

Meant for this to be a pm response to gentleman on last page sorry.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

pugslybell said:


> I am looking for any length steerer I am going to cut the crown off and install it on a bontrager judy crown. Not picky on color just want in good to better riding shape. Do not care too much about the cosmetics of the fork so long as the function is good.


Trades only. Please edit.


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

Have: '99 Klein Mantra medium frame (white aluminum boom, base model) in used condition (scratches, chips, but no dents or cracks).

Want: Compatible small Mantra frame (or just trade the boom since the small/med used the same rear triangle).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, I must be mistaken.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone interested in some Bullmoose Bars ? There are 3, one of which is blue/threadless (1"), and the other 2 are silver/quill. I'd like to find a 

Salsa Chromoto Riser Bar or perhaps a Ti Riser. I'd throw in some extra items for a ti riser bar.


Here's what I have to trade these days --

ACS 2 speed Bmx Freewheel - 16/17 tooth
Answer Pro Taper Carbon Riser Bar - Used but clean
Azonic O.R.S. Stem 25.4, 90mm
Bontrager Seat Post 31.6, 350mm
FSA Afterburner cranks - 4 bolt (64/104mm bcd)
IRD Seatpost 27.0x350mm
Jamis Chromoly Riser Bar
Kona Project Two forks - 2, one from a 20" frame, one from a 15-16" frame, both 1x1/8, threaded
Marinovative Decelerators - Missing springs/straddle cable
NOS Crud Claw
Park Frame alignment gauge
Scott Pedersen SE Cantilever Brakes
Shimano Deore Xt M732 braze-on front derailleur, new in box.
Shimano Lx crankset, splined, 4 bolt
Soma 100mm stem 1x1/8
Sram x-7/x-5 derailleurs. mid/long cage
Sram x-5 rear shifter
Suntour A-Type Cogs: 22, 24, 28.
Suntour MD Xc Expert Crankset - 20/32/42
Tange Big Fork 1x1/8, 250mm steer tube, threaded
Tioga Chromoly Seat Post 27.0x300mm
Titanium Handlebar - flat, 22" wide, unbranded
Truvativ Stylo Riser Bar 20mm rise, 31.6, 680mm, 9 degree
Truvativ Seatpost 30.9x400mm


26" Tires - new or mint condition :
Kenda Kharisma xc racing tire
Maxxis Maxxlite 310 gram racing tire
Schwalbe Fast Fred 359 gram racing tire

27.5 inch tires (650b) - mint condition
Kenda Nevegal 2.1
Pacenti Quasi Moto 2.0


Here's what I am looking for --


Bmx handlebar - 5-6" rise, 10+ degree sweep. 26"+ wide.
Bear Trap Style pedals, Xc Pro, Victor, etc.
Brake lever extensions for bar ends - Kona Dr Dews/Paul Chim Chims/Other
Brake levers - want levers that are linear pull, good quality, light.
2 pairs of long v-brakes, levers optional. Clearance for 650b tires. Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 would be great.
Titanium Bar Ends
Titanium Riser Bar - Titec, White Bros ?
Titanium Seatposts - 27.0mm and 27.2mm
Mtb crankset - quality vintage 74/110mm bcd or 58/94
36/38 tooth rear cog
Inexpensive spedometers 1-3 needed
Large 24" bmx cruiser frame. I need something with a seat tube that's 12-14 inches long
Dropper seatpost. Prefer handlebar remote. 27.2
XTR chromoly seatpost 27.2 (M900 or M910 ?)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Got a like new set of 24" Rhyno Lites laced up to Hayes/Hugi disc hubs with Arrow tires. What do I need? Don't really know.


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a photo of my parts to trade, will add more soon. Will add additional info on parts as soon as I can, If interested in anything let me know.

Parts to trade:
Manitou 3 - 1 1/4
Ritchey forcelite handlebar
Kore aheadlite stem 1 1/8
Kore stem 1 1/8
Avocet O2 seat titanium
Specialized prolong saddle
Icon stem 1"
Raceface North shore XS square taper cranks 165mm
Magura brakes
XTR rapid rise M960
Tioga surefoot VI pedals 
Sram ESP 7.0 levers

Lots more to trade, Raceface cranks, suspension forks, handlebars,stems, XTR. If you have anything I'm after, just let me know what your after and I might have it.

Im looking for:
Old 90's Rocky Mountain bike
Rear purple Ringle Super Eight hub
Rear Blue Ringle super eight hub
Ringle 26.8 Purple/3DV seatpost
1 1/4 Accutrax fork and Atac stem
Yo Eddy rigid fork 1"
90's Syncros parts, especially a set of hubs,rims or chainrings, crankomatic..
Cook bros cranks purple/3DV or black
Kooka Racha levers in Purple/3DV or black
Amp D1 disc caliper
Manitou X vert carbon MRD stem
a set of 90's coloured tires, or skinwall

Thanks guys!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Want:
early to mid 90s short travel (63MM ish) "working" suspension fork (Early SID, Judy XC, Manitou etc) - 1-1/8 threadless steerer
White or silverish rigid fork of same era and A-C (215 mm ish?) - 1-1/8" threadless steerer
(Basically something that will look/work well on this) :


Have
Nitto dirt drop stem (mid or short quill) 26.0mm clamp
XT 7sp rear thumbshifter
PD-M737 pedals
PD-A520 SPD road pedals
Selle Italia Flite Ti Genuine Gel saddle (yellow/black)
Tons of assorted gripshift stuff (7sp gripshift road bike shifters anyone?)
Avid Shorty 4 cantilever brakes
Tektro CR720 cantilever brakes
Silver (OE only) Salsa Bell Lap drop bar


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking for:

Shimano XT 730 170mm cranks
Or other 170mm cranks that used 122.5 bottom brackets


Have: 
130mm Race Face Deus 1 1/8" threadless stem. 25.4 bar clamp. Looks nice, like a Thomson. 
Shimano 16t, 17t MX30 freewheels
ACS Claws 18t, 19t freewheels
16t EAI Track cog


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Other things I am after --

Titanium Stems. one 70-80mm, one 120mm.
Titec Hellbent Expert 220 Gram Chromoly Rail Saddle
Titec Ithy's Titanium Rail Saddle

Other light/comfortable titanium rail saddles., especially one with an open relief section.




A few other things up for trade --

A Little Stash Of Rigid Forks (20+) - Threadless, Threaded, mostly rim brake/curved leg. Let me know what you need.

Ritchey Vantage Rim/Suntour Xc Comp Hub Front Wheel

Serfas MR-303 Titanium Rail Saddle with open section
Salsa Chromoly Stem 110mm, threadless, 1x1/8

Two titanium seatposts, both 27.2. American Classic/J&L

Also, these two somewhat strange bars----


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Hey all,

HAVE:
I've got a 2002(?) Manitou Six Deluxe fork, in 1" with a 183mm threadless steerer (starnut installed). It's the 80mm travel version. I bought it used a long time ago and never used it. As far as I can tell it is in perfect order, although I've never had it on a bike.

Offer me something for it if you want it, or PM me a trade list. (black Flite saddle? XTR 8spd cassette? A Merlin Newsboy?)


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

edit: all sorted out


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: Clear Yeti Speed Grips
Need: Turquoise Yeti Speed Grips (just one actually).


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

HAVE:
- XTR M910 wheels
- NOS IRC Mythos XC 2.1 tires, rustwall (2 pairs front and rear)
- Black Control Tech handlebar (excellent)
- Black Control Tech ahead stem, 1 1/8" x 120mm x 5 (like new)
- Silver Control Tech ahead stem, 1" x 120mm x 0 (like new)
- Race Face Turbines --> one silver 175mm, one black 180mm with rings
- Shimano XT M737 brakes (full set)
- Shimano XT M737 front derailleur, 31.8 BP
- Shimano XT M739 rear derailleur
- Shimano XT M735 front derailleur, 34.9 BP
- Silver Topline cranks, 175mm
- Syncros ahead stem, 1 1/8" x 140mm x 5 (excellent, part of the decal is peeling)
- SDG Comp Ti kevlar saddle (well used)
- NOS Turqoise Onza Chill Pills
- New Chris King 19t cog (new)
- Red Salsa Lip Lock, 35.0 (like new)
Some more stuff in my album: For Sale Photos by mfh126 | Photobucket

WANT:
- Vintage Slingshot frame/forks 18-19"
- Suntour XC Pro drivetrain
- Dia-compe SS5 levers and 986 brakes


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Me gots:

-full set (front & rear) older style Scott / Pedersen SE "Self Energizing" brakeset.
-Suntour XC Pro 7/8sp thumb shifters

Me needs:

-XTR M950 8sp rear derailleur SGS (long cage).
-older Salsa 1" ahead stem (110mm reach x 5-7 degree rise).


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Wanted Sid from 98-2005. do not care about steerer length or size doing a judy conversion on it for my 1" Bontrager.
Xtr m 950/952 cranks in a 175
Xtr 8 or 9 speed shifters


Have Kooka Rasta annondized cranks
cooks quality prooducts cranks 176mm
1 avid arch supreme
92 Gt zaskar in a medium full xt 7 speed groupo
7 speed xt thumb shifters
King headset 1 1/8 silver before the logos (threadless)
Pictures available


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Have NOS Cook Bros Racing E-type 175 crankset in blue with NOS silver rings 22-32-46.
Looking for NOS Kooka or RaceFace or M739 with NOS rings.

Anyone got any Control Tech Canti's that they'd trade for a set of Control Tech V- Brakes?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Looking for:
Rock Shox Mag 21 crown/steerer - 1 inch threaded x ~6" long (bike head tube is 4.5")

Will trade:
Rock Shox Mag 21 crown/steerer - 1 inch threaded x 5" long
Rock Shox Mag 21 crown/steerer - 1-1/8" inch threadless x 8" long
Rock Shox Mag 21 crown/steerer - 1-1/4" inch threadless x 7.5" long


----------



## manzell (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ritchey fork for '91 Bridgestone*

I have a fork with a 6.375" long steerer with about the last 1.75" threaded and I need the same with something closer to a 5" steerer. I can cut and add additional threads, but thought maybe somebody needed a longer steerer and would like to trade.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

manzell said:


> I have a fork with a 6.375" long steerer with about the last 1.75" threaded and I need the same with something closer to a 5" steerer. I can cut and add additional threads, but thought maybe somebody needed a longer steerer and would like to trade.


I might have something like that.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

I am on the lookout for a pair of VGC/NOS Mavic X517 or M217 Ceramic rims, 32 hole.

I have the following bits for trade:
M261CD rim 36 hole NOS,
X717 silver rims 32 hole hardly used,
M950 short cage rear mech,
Pauls stoplight cantis.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Seek:


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking to paid a clean Ritchey Force Racing K (WCS labeled) tire

Have:

NOS 2.1 Megabite skin
Used 2.35 megabite z-max skin
Used GCs or GCEs skin
Used/NOS Smoke/Darts


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a "six" speed XT rear derailleur (black face with silver logo) in really good shape, yes is used but has very few scratches or any deep wear.








I'm not a hard core VRCer, but I do like funky weird stuff or newer 8/9 parts, specially looking at the moment for 8/9speed high end shifter and/or brake levers to be use with V-brakes..


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking for stem , 1 1/8th and somewhere around 70-90mm.

Have the following:

90's era Control Tech Bar with or without bar ends - approx. 60 cm wide.(23 inches across) 


Thanks.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

used2ridealot said:


> Have the following:
> 
> 90's era Control Tech Stem - 160mm, 1 1/8th steer tube


That's not how you measure a stem. You should go center-to-center, it's probably a 130mm.

(Just passing along the info, I'm not in the market for the stem.)


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

> That's not how you measure a stem. You should go center-to-center, it's probably a 130mm.


Thanks. I am not an expert but wanted people to see the part with the dimensions in case I was wrong (most likely). LOL!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Stuff for trade:

DiaComp Coda Levers
DiaComp SL 5 from a 1991 MB1
DiaComp 986 Set from 1991 MB1
Ideale Seat Clamp from the 70s-80s
M750 XT 28.6 Front Derailleur
M739 XT BB Mount Front Derailleur
M952 XTR BB Mount Front Derailleur
Mountain LX Thumbies, no bases
Ritchey 27.2 Seatpost
Avocet II Saddle
Zefal Frame Pump
Tange Rigid fork from a Ritchey
Sachs Freewheel, very little wear from 1991 MB1
Ritchey Mega Bite 2.1
Ritchey Mega Bite ZMax

Looking for:

1" Judy Bolt On Crown
1 1/8" in Judy Bolt on Crown
1" Marzocchi steerer tubes/crowns
Older Marzocchi Shocks (Atom Bomb, SuperFly, Z1, Z2, Z3)
Aluminum Softride Stem
XTR V Brake Levers
XT/DX Top Mount Shifters 
Continental Cross Country Kevlar
Continental Cross Country Leader Pro
Thomson SetBack Post 330MM x 27.2
Various 1" Quill and Aheadset Stems, differing angles and lengths


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, it looks like some of the pictures loaded out of sequence but you get the idea.


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

I definitely have a 1 1/8 Judy crown, and dig the Ritchey tires!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

What lengths are you looking for on the crowns? Threaded or new-fangled?


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Edited my post. Just looking for Stem. Thanks.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Please remember this is a trade only thread. :skep:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Have: used XT seatpost 26.8
Want: used XT seatpost 27.2


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

looking for a large 20-22" elevated chainstay Yeti frame. 
Have ControlTech FS frame and /or Amp research frame/fork.
Anyone?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Have XT thumbies, Avid SD 2.0 levers, Critical Racing cantis in black
looking for M739 brake/shift combo.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

used2ridealot said:


> Looking for stem , 1 1/8th and somewhere around 70-90mm.


 Thanks for the stem it matches the Yellow of my IBIS to perfection.








Now she is complete.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

First of all, please don't use real names unless the poster has already used his or her name in the past.

And since this is a trade thread, let me know what you sent him in return.

Glad it worked out. Looks like it does match.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> First of all, please don't use real names unless the poster has already used his or her name in the past.
> 
> And since this is a trade thread, let me know what you sent him in return.
> 
> Glad it worked out. Looks like it does match.


Ops sorry, I delete it right now..

Red Oury lock on grips








Ps: I know is a TRADE thread I start the whole concept here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You know you needed those on that ibis.

I like your bike area. Looks like you can squeeze a ton of bikes in there.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> You know you needed those on that ibis.


My stock Oury's are "Safety wire" so they don't move at all, I like the old school grips much better than the Lock-ons since they have a lot more rubber and less for better cushion.










> I like your bike area. Looks like you can squeeze a ton of bikes in there.


Thanks, yes 16 of them on this wall, the rest of them are all over the house.


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

> Thanks for the stem it matches the Yellow of my IBIS to perfection


No problem. It looks good. Thanks for the grips. Glad this trade worked out.
I'll post pics up on my build thread once it is complete.


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is the the new bar and stem installed with the traded grips...Thanks again!


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

I have a minty M953 med. cage derailluer that I'd like to trade for a new 10 speed rear shifter. I'd prefer and XTR shifter.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

That looks like a mid-cage (GS). The pullies should almost be touching on a short cage (SS).
Also probably too new to be of much interest here.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Your are correct on both accounts, but maybe there's someone on the fringes of the retro time period who's looking for this.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Mountain Goat Frame*

Have: 1989 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer frame and fork. 19" center to top, 17" center to center, 21.5" top tube. Surface rust and scratches, no






dents or dings, fair condition.

Want: Larger Mountain Goat frame and fork, one size up (19" +/- center to center).


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Seek: Suntour MP1000pedals, Mountain Goat Deluxe bar stem combo, 

Have plenty of trading fodder. 

Most anything in Deerhead, M730, M732, M900, XC Pro, Topline cranks and lots more. What do you seek. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

NDAAND said:


> Have: 1989 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer frame and fork. 19" center to top, 17" center to center, 21.5" top tube. Surface rust and scratches, no
> View attachment 799912
> dents or dings, fair condition.
> 
> Want: Larger Mountain Goat frame and fork, one size up (19" +/- center to center).


I remember when that came through eBay. Cool paint, bad build. Wish I had something to trade it for.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Mountain Goat*

Hello Rumphy,
A friend of mine was the buyer on ebay. Unfortunately, the size issue was the same for him as me and I swapped him another bike for it as I perceived more value in a solid Mountain Goat frame with a matching fork. So there it is. I would love to find one in my size, but may be difficult to find an exact trade as they seem to be few and far between right now. 
NDA


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Have machine tech rose colored canti (1 only) with ti hardware and matching rose colored peace straddle , need black 27.2 x 400 seatpost with setback.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Most of the last list I posted is still current. I've traded a few items. Here are some recent updates:

Have --

Expert Red Anodized Chainring - 94mm bcd/32t
Gorilla brake booster - black
Gorilla headset locks for threaded headsets (two 1", one 1x1/8)
IRD 5-10 Cantilever Brakes (F+R) (Hard to find!, includes original boxes and setup manuals)
Kooka Red Anodized Chainring - 94mm bcd/42t
Selle Italia Flite Saddle - Black, Titanium Rails (Well Used)

Want --

Paul Components Motolite Brakes - 1 or 2 pairs
Paul Components Seat Tube Mounted Chain Keeper
Titanium Riser Bar
Titanium Stem - 70mm-120mm, threadless 1x1/8
Xt thumbshifters


----------



## gpnt (Apr 20, 2009)

NOS Vanguard lizard brakes in red blue purple silver trade for rockshox indy sl in 1" size or mag 21,specialized 1" long steerer or AC crown with 1" steerer.paris roubaix rockshox in 1" of interest too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wanted: Fisher FatTrax 2.2 tire(s). Cleaner the better. Need one, two ideal.

Have: 
Ritchey Z-Max (red tread), possible NOS option.
Tioga Psycho, (amber), NOS
Various GC, GCE, Porc...but all with compromised sidewalls (IE: photoshoot tires only).


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Wanted: Fisher FatTrax 2.2 tire(s). Cleaner the better. Need one, two ideal.
> 
> Have:
> Ritchey Z-Max (red tread), possible NOS option.
> ...


A set of these went cheap on eBay a few weeks back...


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

I do have one, just stored away, will pull out to have a look. I'm after a tioga butterscotch and also a set of red ritcheys.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CYCLEJCE said:


> A set of these went cheap on eBay a few weeks back...


****!



Kailas said:


> I do have one, just stored away, will pull out to have a look. I'm after a tioga butterscotch and also a set of red ritcheys.


Cool, PM me when you get to it, we should be able to work something out.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Want an NOS Shimano M735 long cage.

Have an NOS Shimano M735 short cage...and other stuff if you don't want this. 

Thanks!


----------



## delronious (Apr 29, 2013)

Need: Bontrager fork 1" threaded with at least 136mm steerer.

Have: Syncros fork 1 1/8" threaded with 136mm steerer.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Wanted: Fisher FatTrax 2.2 tire(s). Cleaner the better. Need one, two ideal.
> 
> Have:
> Ritchey Z-Max (red tread), possible NOS option.
> ...


Might have one - will check Wednesday night when I get home.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wanted Early Araya RM20 Silver 36h - NOS or Mint

Have for trade Early Ritchey Vantage, Hard Ano 32 hole. NOS


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm in need of two fork crowns:

1. Mag 21 crown - 1" x 6" long threaded
2. Manitou 3/4 crown - 1" x 7.5" long threaded

To trade I have several crowns (most threadless) for Mag 21, Manitou 1-4, and RS Judy. I also have a couple of spare forks (Mag 21 and Judy) that can be worked in as part of the deal.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Wanted: Fisher FatTrax 2.2 tire(s). Cleaner the better. Need one, two ideal.


Sorry Rumpfy, was a Specialized Hardpack 2.2 in the box o' tires.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

delronious said:


> Need: Syncros fork 1" threaded with at least 136mm steerer.


I don't believe that Syncros made 1" forks, only 1 1/8". You might try trading a Tange Switchblade but I think I'd hold out for a Bontrager fork.


----------



## delronious (Apr 29, 2013)

pinguwin said:


> I don't believe that Syncros made 1" forks, only 1 1/8". You might try trading a Tange Switchblade but I think I'd hold out for a Bontrager fork.


thanks for the info, i'll do that.


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

> I don't believe that Syncros made 1" forks, only 1 1/8". You might try trading a Tange Switchblade but I think I'd hold out for a Bontrager fork.


Actually, they did make 1" Powerlite forks. I have one that unfortunately has a short steertube and is kinda beaten up.
Keep looking. They're out there somewhere.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Sorry Rumpfy, was a Specialized Hardpack 2.2 in the box o' tires.


Thanks for leading me on, dick.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks for leading me on, dick.


No, wait ...
Maybe it *IS* a Fattrax 2.2 ... :skep:

I'll check again this weekend.

Oh, and keep an eye out for a letter from Ed McMahon addressed to you. Do *NOT* throw it out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Have XT thumbies in VGC. Also have reissue Dart -Smoke 2.1 new- near new. Want Sun Tour Bar cons bar end shifters.


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Rumpfy. It's a Fisher Dust Trax....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Wanted: rollercams, early 80s Phil wood wheels, p team, etc


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'm finding the FT 2.2 to be a really tight fit on the AMB, so I might not be able to make this fly anyway. :|


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> Want an NOS Shimano M735 long cage.
> 
> Have an NOS Shimano M735 short cage...and other stuff if you don't want this.
> 
> Thanks!


I have an M735 thats really clean, but not NOS. I can email a pic if that'll work for ya. I could use the short cage (though it doesn't have to be NOS for me if you have another).


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> Have XT thumbies in VGC. Also have reissue Dart -Smoke 2.1 new- near new. Want Sun Tour Bar cons bar end shifters.


I have a set of ST BarCons in good shape in the Big Box of Shifters I could part with for your thumbies. I will get pics when I get home from work.


----------



## Telemahn (Jun 10, 2004)

Looking for Machine Tech hubs in black. With or without the rest of the wheel. T-30 or Silent Clutch.

Have, Salsa quill stems
Machine Tech cantis in green
Matching set of pink/purple specialized nylon cages and toe clips
More....


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking for:

M975 Xtr rear skewer

Have to trade:
Brooks B17 special ed nib 
other misc Moonlander stuff
Thompson 27.2 Masterpiece angled top


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Wanted:

White Flite. perf or solid cover.
1" (22.2) Kona Velocity quill stem 130ish 5-10 deg.
M900 175mm cranks

Have:

Polished Ibis Ti stem 1" quill (22.2) 130x5 deg.
New Suntour XC (80s) thumbies (friction/ratchet) complete kit w. cables/outers/ferrules etc.
NOS Green Control Tech Ti skewers
NOS Tioga Psycho TT (amber)
NOS HG70 7s cassettes
NOS Marzocchi XC-R 1 1/8" threadless, uncut (obviously)
Scott Thermoplastic bars, flat, 5 (?) deg.

Up, down, sideways. Lots of other stuff in the parts bins to trade.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wanted:
Turbo saddle (perforated preferred).

Have:
1994 Selle Italia Flite Ti saddle in good shape.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Want: IRD Macaroni Stem

Have: Ringle Trail Stem, MRC Ti stem, Curtlo fillet brazed stem, various Salsa/Ringle/Atac/others


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Want: XT Thumbies 7 spd, XTR V-brakes/levers

Have: 230 SBP Mavic Wheelset, XTR rear hub, APX front cartridge bearing hub, XTR 8 spd cassette (excellent shape)

Would be willing to trade straight across, you pay shipping on the wheels...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Have xt 7 speed thumbies. Kooka rasta cranks with race face rings 8 out of 10. Full Xt 8 speed groupo from a 96 trek in good condition cranks in excellent condition. Manitou SX ti 1 inch threaded off a medium bontrager in 10/10 condition. 1" judy crown threaded for a bontrager (black off set crown shorter threading maybe 5" will measure on request) I think it is off a medium. 1 avid arch supreme v brake 8/10. King no label 1 1/8 silver headset 7/10 shape(missing the no label top bearing race but have a newer silver top race for it). King 1 1/8 black 9/10 shape. XT 8 speed wheelset with Bontrager mustang rims that are ceramic coated 10/10 shape. Xt pedals 6/10 shape from early 90's flats not spd.

Wanted 1" judy crowns either threaded or threadless would take whole blown judy as well would like longer steerer. Newer sid maybe 04-07. XTR m950 cranks in 8/10 shape or better. 1" king headset in any color threadless preferred. Tange switchblade or bontrager switchblade fork 1" threaded or non maybe syncros cranks depending and maybe cool cnc v brake levers like paul or kooka in silver or black maybe some fun color open to lots.
92 GT Zaskar with 2x4 front fork in 7 of ten shape full xt with xt u brake gt flip flop stem. I believe its a 16" frame I need to check the old catalogues and re measure it. Would be open to old ti frame or steel hardtail or anything really got it while waiting to find a bontrager in good shape and I managed that.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Seek: Willits WOW suspension adjusted rigid fork (29er ) 465ish with canti mounts or other high quality steel like fork with canti mounts. 


Have: Topline cranks, Lawwill leader fork, Ritchey fork and lots more.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

>
>
*Wanted ---- Shimano M730 front hub 32 hole NOS Silver*

>
>
*Have* ---- Shimano M730 front hub 36 hole NOS Silver * and/or * M730 front hub 32 hole NOS black


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

WANT: Black 26.8 seatpost either Ritchey/Nitto or American Classic

HAVE: Black 26.8 Syncros, Black 27.2 American Classic, Silver 27.4 American Classic


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'd like to trade one Paul Stoplight Cantilever brake in black (very good condition - 9/10) for one in silver.

Edit: Trade Completed! Thanks!!!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Have:*

Ritchey Cyclocross fork (90's?). Black, straight blade, unknown steel. 1" threaded. 5" length steerer, 395 A-C, rake?, weight about 690 grams. Should fit up to 2" wide 700c tires. Scuffs and such but solid.
https://i.imgur.com/4JqCHjA.jpg

WTB SST seat. Good condition except fabric needs to be restapled at one spot. https://i.imgur.com/zyNyoac.jpg

*Want:*

XT 2 pedals (the parallelogram ones) or something similar.

Cages and straps to fit chrome/black/yellow colorway.

Quality 27.2 seatpost- any era.

A front mini porteur style rack any quality level. Something like this Nitto Mini-Front Rack 32F - 20020

Randonee style saddle or handle bar bag

Open to anything related to vintage/classic cyclocross and mixed terrain touring or new school singlespeed 29er


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Shimano HG90 or HG70 Rear Cassette 7 Speed*

Wanted in NOS or near new condition

Size wanted: *xx to 34 *

The 34 is the size I want so the size of the smaller cogs is not as important.

I have for trade cassettes with smaller ratios NOS HG 90 or HG70 12 by 28 or similar or ??? Let me know what you might need.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

HAVE:

All 8-speed
Used FD M5671 (large band, low clamp)
Used RD M739
Lightly Used SL M740
Used XTR 8-speed cluster, unknown model (where is it marked?)

All parts with light use, good cosmetic appearance. Came off my WTB Phoenix, drivetrain was ridden this year but currently apart. Bolt it on and go.

Z2 BAM fork, few rides on new crown and steerer (8") before quit using. Damper isn't adjustable but fork rides OK as is. Nice cosmetically. Extra uncut steerer.


WANT:
White Industries ENO rear hub, disc or not, will look at complete 26" rim brake compatible ENO wheelsets too
White Industries ENO freewheel, 18t or more
Nice late 90's period saddle, WTB, Bontrager, etc.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am starting another bone headed "lets see how far I can take this" klunker build and I will be needing some parts. I have some pretty off the wall stuff that I have been clinging to waiting for a match to come along like an RM-25 rear waiting for a front and a Saturne front waiting for a rear. I am sure once I trade them off I will find a match. So anyway here goes:

Need:
disk brakes, brand not important, cable or hydro
Quill bmx style stem.
modern 9 speed rear derailler
Modern 9 speed shifters

Have: 
17.5 inch 1986 Ross MT. Whitney frame
Very nice Araya RM-25 rear with Suntour XC hub, perfectly straight and round. 
Saturne front rim, gold ano with specialized hut, true in great cosmetic cond.
Judy fork, needs new elastomers and a rebuild but nice cosmetic cond. 
Syncros stem (If you need it just PM me, pay shipping and it is yours free)
Skip tooth chain, great condition, ready for that repack bomber build.


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

27.2 Ringle post 3DV to trade for a 26.8.


----------



## kellyjk (Oct 3, 2008)

Have 
1 1/8 Brodie Gatorblade
1/1/8 130mm Brodie stem
18" litespeed Ocoee
1993 Yeti FRO 17"

want 

1 1/8 Accutrax 
16" Brodie frame pre 94

Pictures on request 

I want to either finish a Brodie Project or a Yeti project


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm afraid I ain't got nutin' fer ya!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wanted: 
26.8 American Classic seatpost. Long (330-400mm), black ideal, silver ok.

Have: 
27.2 Ringle Moby post, silver, clean
Misc parts, XT M095 Brifters, Campag shifter/levers, M732 XT brake sets (silver). 
Ask, might have what you need.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a 52cm '93 Bridgestone MB-1 in very good condition. Interested in trading for a 55cm '93 or '94 MB-1 in similar condition.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Have: 31.6 Syncros seat post (flat top).

Need: 27.0 Syncros or XT seat post.


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Wanted: Rock Shox Judy Small Parts*

Wanted:

Rock Shox Judy Wave washers, (see pic)

Have:

Other Small R/S Mag Judy SID parts and vintage fork "Hot Rod decals" (Total Air Mountainspeed Spedsprings...) for trade. What can I help you with ?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Have NOS new in box 1997/8 Rock Shox disc caliper, rotor, NOS 20mm front RS Disc hub laced to NOS Mavic 217. 
Also have rear caliper, rotor, hub, frame adapter in good condition.
Good for your late 90's mtb restoration project.

Looking for: 
Lawwill Leader fork with 8"+ 1.125" steerer
NOS E-type of F-type Cook Bros crankset with rings and bolts.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

NEW ADDITIONS EDITED 9-2013:

Action Tec 9 tooth (top) rear derailleur pulley
Action-Tec Titanium Chainring 20t 4 bolt 64mm 
Avocet Cycling Computer
Bar-end brake levers. 5 sets. Brands are Delta, Tektro, Darwin, Norco.
Blackburn Frame Pump - Road, Full Length
BMX Bars - 2, both chromoly and 27" wide 7" rise 
Bullmoose Bar - Says 'GF' on quill & 'wi..'
Bullet Bros Rear Derailleur Chain Tensioner Spring
Campagnalo Frame Pump
Cateye Wireless Computer w/ rpm meter CC-CD300DW
Chainrings - 94mm/5 bolt Three 32t rings, Suntour, Origin 8, Blackspire. Also 38/42t.
Control Tech Purple Bar-Ends
Control Tech Suspension Seatpost 27.0/350mm
Delta 'Deroller' Rear Derailleur Cable Guide Pulley
Deore 9 speed trigger shifter with Xtr bar-end remote shifter.
Deore 9 speed rear derailleur
Dura Ace Seatpost 27.2
Gorilla brake booster - black
Gorilla headset locks for threaded headsets (two, SL & regular versions, 1x1/8)
IRD 5-10 Cantilever Brakes (F+R) (Hard to find!, includes boxes and manuals)
Mosh BMX Sprocket 28t, 1/8" 
Mt Zefal Frame Pump (White, Black Hardware, Mint Condition)
Panaracer Fire Xc Pro Tires (2) - Almost brand new, red sidewalls
Park Tools Frame alignment gauge
Park Tools Portable Wheel Truing Stand
Profile Design Carbon Riser Bar
REAL Chainrings 42/44t, 5 bolt 94mm
Redline Seatpost 27.0/350mm
SDG Bel Air Titanium Rail Saddle (Yellow/Blue)
Sunlite Riser Bar 3.5" rise/26" wide
Tandem Chain Ring Bolts/Sleeves - Numerous Sets
TWO Selle Italia Flite Saddles - Black, Titanium Rails. One is well used, one is almost new.
WTB SST Saddle, Chromoly Rails


PART 2 - OLD STUFF I STILL HAVE TO TRADE

ACS 2 speed Bmx Freewheel - 16/17 tooth
Azonic O.R.S. Stem 25.4, 90mm
Bontrager Seat Post 31.6, 350mm
FSA Afterburner cranks - 4 bolt (64/104mm bcd)
IRD Seatpost 27.0x350mm
Jamis Chromoly Riser Bar
Kona Project Two forks - 2, one from a 20" frame, one from a 15-16" frame, both 1x1/8, threaded
Mosh BMX Sprocket 28t, 1/8" 
Mt Zefal Frame Pump (White, Black Hardware, Mint Condition)
NOS Crud Claw
Redline BMX Cruiser fork 24"
Rennen BMX Sprocket 28t, 1/8" 
Ritchey Vantage Rim/Suntour Xc Comp Hub Front Wheel
Scott Pedersen SE Cantilever Brakes
Shimano Lx crankset, splined, 4 bolt
Soma 100mm stem 1x1/8
Sram 8 speed trigger shifter
Suntour MD Xc Expert Crankset - 20/32/42
Tange Big Fork 1x1/8, 250mm steer tube, threaded
Tioga Chromoly Seat Post 27.0x300mm
Titanium Handlebar - flat, 22" wide, unbranded
Truvativ Seatpost 30.9x400mm
White Industries Limbo Spider w/ 19t granny ring

MOST CURRENT WANT LIST ---

8 or 9 speed rear derailleur, long cage.
24" front wheel - disc/rim compatible
Cable noodle, hooked canoe for Paul Motolite brakes
BMX Cruiser Handlebar - 5" rise, 12+ degree backsweep, more the better.
Brake lever extensions for bar ends - Kona Dr Dews/Paul Chim Chims/Other
Brake levers - want levers that are linear pull, good quality, light. (3 finger ?)
Avid bb7's - pair f+r. 
Titanium Bar Ends
Titanium Riser Bar - Azonic, Titec, White Bros ?
Titanium Seatposts - 27.0mm and 27.2mm
Titanium Rail Saddle - Titec Ithy's or other light/comfortable ti seat
36/38/39 tooth rear cogs
Inexpensive speedometers 1-3 needed
Large 24" bmx cruiser frame. I need something with a seat tube that's 12-14 inches long
Dropper seatpost. Prefer handlebar remote. 27.2
XTR M910 Chromoly Seatpost 27.2
Xt 7/8 speed thumbshifters
Fire Xc Pro tires with red or blue sidewalls, or other tires with colored sidewalls.
XL padded riding shorts
XL windbreaker/rain shell
XL Riding Gloves - full finger
XL Riding Pants - Full Length
New Helmet with visor and added rear protection
CamelBak - XL Size for long rides and lots of capacity
Paul Components Motolite Brakes - 1 or 2 pairs
Paul Components Seat Tube Mounted Chain Keeper
Titec Ithy's Gove Titanium Rail Saddle 
Titec Ithy's Patron Titanium Rail Saddle
Titec Ithy's Amore Chromoly Rail Saddle


Just came across an XTR chromoly seatpost, 27.2, 330mm. It's a bit too short for my frame so I'd like to trade for an XTR chromoly seatpost that's 27.2, and 350+mm.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

zygote2k said:


> Have XT thumbies, Avid SD 2.0 levers, Critical Racing cantis in black


I am such a goob. 5 months later and now it would be nice to have all that stuff...


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

*Trade 175mm for 170mm*

Looking for:

Shimano XT M730 165mm crank arms

Shimano MT60 170mm crank arms

Have:

Shimano XT M730 175mm crank arms

Shimano MT60 175mm crank arms


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TwigJumper said:


> Looking for:
> 
> Shimano XT M730 170mm crank arms
> 
> ...


Damn, I just offed a set of 170s. Shouldn't be hard to find someone who wants to trade though.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

TwigJumper said:


> Looking for:
> 
> Shimano XT M730 170mm crank arms
> 
> ...


I will check on the M730's. 
How about flag cranks?

I am always wanting the longer crank arms and every time I get a donor they seem to be short.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

tductape said:


> I will check on the M730's.
> How about flag cranks?
> 
> I am always wanting the longer crank arms and every time I get a donor they seem to be short.


Thanks.

What are flag cranks?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

TwigJumper said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What are flag cranks?


80's Specialized cranks.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> 80's Specialized cranks.


I see. Thanks.

I'll stick with the Shimanos. I'm pretty set on their chainline, bottom bracket, and Qfactor.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking for:

Shimano XR M730 165mm crank arms
or
Other 165mm crank arms (road or mountain)

Small Steel XC frame

Shimano Deore DX Short Cage Rear Derailleur

Have:

Shimano XT M730 175mm crank arms with black chainrings & bolts

Extra set M730 black chainrings

x2 Shimano DX MT60 175mm crank arms
I might have a few chainrings for these.

Specialized StumpJumper M2 Purple Haze 1990 frame with threadless 1" suspension fork, Dia Compe Aheadset, and cut Control Tech seat post

1" Threadless Profile Design Boa Stem 120mm 130deg

Suntour XC 9000 Front Derailleur 31.8 Clamp

Hunt Wilde MXF Black Grips (New Production)

Shimano 16t Freewheel

Dimension 104BCD 42t Black - slightly used, about 20 miles on the road

Dimension 110BCD 38t Black - new, mounted

New Truvativ 32mm 1 1/8" threadless stem 25.4 bar

Slightly used newer Shimano Acera vbrake silver

Old Shimano UN50 73x122.5 - spins fast (lots of use), rusty shell, still functional

I might have more unlisted items that you might be looking for. Just ask.

Click here for pictures.

Updated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alfa male (Oct 11, 2013)

I have two Trek 7900 MultiTracks. Carbon/aluminum frame w/ cro-moly fork--a 1994 18" (30.1" stand-over, 21.9" top tube, 18.5" crank center to top tube center, Ice Violet/carbon) and a 1996 20" (31.3" stand-over, 22.6" top tube, 19" crank center to top tube center, Ice Forest Green/carbon). 

I'd trade either for a 22"-'94-'96 7900.

Will trade either a bare frame (both are in pretty good shape) or a complete bike. I have the original Shimano 700CX component set for the '94. (I'm currently riding the '96 with the components from the '94). Will also consider a comparable hybrid-type frame sized for a 6'-0" rider, but my first choice would be a 22" 7900.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone have a need for this? It will basically only be good for parts. I got it on a Scott Team that I got for pennies. The lowers are in good condition so if you needed them just let me know, I don't need anything for it. Just cover the cost of shipping. Otherwise it is going in the trash but figured I would ask first in case anyone needed it for something.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

I found a 170mm M730 crankset. I updated my post above with a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone has one of these oddball front derailleur cable stop pieces floating around their nuts & bolts drawer? It replaces the washer on the cable pinch bolt with a housing stop.

I have a workaround already, but I'd love to have one of these. I'm sure I can find something suitable to trade for it - I've got all kinds of oddball bits and pieces laying around. Just not one of these. :madman:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

*21.5" Ritchey Ultra*

Bike is in nice original condition. The odd scratch and paint chip but no dents. Looking for something similarish in 17-18".



Some detail shots here... Ritchey Ultra - a set on Flickr


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are great items for routing workarounds. I have 2 and you can't have them. Both in use. 


Jak0zilla said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has one of these oddball front derailleur cable stop pieces floating around their nuts & bolts drawer? It replaces the washer on the cable pinch bolt with a housing stop.
> 
> I have a workaround already, but I'd love to have one of these. I'm sure I can find something suitable to trade for it - I've got all kinds of oddball bits and pieces laying around. Just not one of these. :madman:
> 
> View attachment 839718


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

jeff said:


> Those are great items for routing workarounds. I have 2 and you can't have them. Both in use.


Are you sure? I've got limit screws, and bar plugs, and all kinds of awesome stuff. How about some lavender Oury's?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Have Shimano M700 Crankset, matching BB whatever was speced, 175mm with biopace off a early Montaire. Also have the DeerHead F/R derailleurs, and the Shimano deerhead thumbies. Hell I have the whole bike , looks all original including the bullmoose , but excluding the rear wheel-freewheel which had been changed out. Also have early Sun Tour micro ratchet thumbies.
Looking for a Shimano 600 tricolor crankset in 39/53 172.5 arm. Shimano tricolor eight speed LH -front sti brifter , sun tour micro ratchet barcons.


----------



## flo74 (Mar 7, 2006)

have: 1991 klein attitude hlf 20" fuselage
1989 yeti ultimate 19" 
wanted: extreme punisher
merlin elevator


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Need -

Two 38t 5 bolt 110mm chainrings
Two 42t 5 bolt 110mm chainrings

Have -

Numerous other chainrings, mostly 94mm, 104 and a few 110's.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Fred Smedley said:


> Have Shimano M700 Crankset, matching BB whatever was speced, 175mm with biopace off a early Montaire. Also have the DeerHead F/R derailleurs, and the Shimano deerhead thumbies. Hell I have the whole bike , looks all original including the bullmoose , but excluding the rear wheel-freewheel which had been changed out. Also have early Sun Tour micro ratchet thumbies.
> Looking for a Shimano 600 tricolor crankset in 39/53 172.5 arm. Shimano tricolor eight speed LH -front sti brifter , sun tour micro ratchet barcons.


Also need a Canti hanger for a Marzocchi Z2 fork.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking for a nice 26.4 post....doesn't need to be mint....for a rider.
I have a very eclectic stash pile...sure we can work out a trade.


Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

It's not much, but look at the first post here buddy:

Seat Post Photos by t-window | Photobucket

Let me know if you want me to send it your way.

Cheers,
T


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I got these hubs from a pretty much unused wheelset that somebody wanted the rims from, but not the hubs. Hubs have just been cleaned out and re-packed with grease. I didn't get to the freehub body yet, I wouldn't be able to get it off the hub until it was built up into a wheel, anyway. The QR skewers have a couple scratches on the nut. Bearings are great. Very clean hubs. 32h. Alivio front hub HB-MC12. Silent Clutch rear hub FH-R050.







PM me if you're interested in them. I have no clue if anybody would even want them, but I thought I'd post up here.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*I'm sick of my hobby*

I'd like to trade as a complete lot for WHY?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

That....is a lot of bikes!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I need a top quality 27.0 MTB post in silver, XTR, Syncros, Ringle etc. I have literally thousands of bicycle parts, all high end, but mostly road to offer...


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

got a 1992 team fat chance (xtr ders, xtr brakes, xt shifters, manitou fork) that i'd trade for a 56cm cross bike or something close to that (dirt road, fat road, etc.)


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

jmmorath said:


> *Have:*
> 
> 90's Ritchey Cyclocross fork. Black, straight blade, unknown steel. 1" threaded. 5" length steerer, 395 A-C, rake?, weight about 690 grams. Should fit up to 2" wide 700c tires. Scuffs and such but solid.
> https://i.imgur.com/4JqCHjA.jpg
> ...


Edited and bumped


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Have: 1" Chris King headset in Silver

Need: 1" Chris King headset in Black


Silver headset is in good condition with some marks, looking for same in black - prefer good working over good looking.

Let me know if you have one to trade & I'll send pics.

Thanks!


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Some recent additions --

Have--
Bontrager/Titec Titanium Flat Bar 118 grams
Magura Race Line Yellow/Green Hydraulic Rim Brakes
Nitto Chromoly Riser Bar 45mm rise, 15 degree backsweep
Selle Italia Titanium Rail Saddle 1992 Model


Seek--
Still want a Titec Ithy's Titanium Rail Saddle and a titanium seatpost 27.2x350-400mm.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Need: quality 26.2 seatpost...doesn't need to be mint, it's for a rider.
Prefer black, but at this point, not going to be too picky.


Have: pile of stuff...I'm sure I can find something you'd need in trAde.


Thanks, Steve


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking for a "rider" Bontrager Race or Race Light-- it can be ugly, non-original paint, scratchtes, whatever... I want one to ride with abandon!

Have: NOS 95 18" Stumpjumper Tange Prestige blue frame (some shelf wear) with matching used fork in great shape (minus 2-3 small "touch up" paint spots).

Also a variety of various old (m730-m737) xt grupo parts, some m900 stuff, mavic 217's, and other stuff. 

Or just tell me to stuff it, build up the Stumpy, and ride that!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Have: Down to tires. I have a Race Face Turbine crank 110/74 180mm that I'd trade for something similar in black. I do need that elusive 1" fork.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Have M900 bottom pull derailleurs in 28.6, 31.8, and 34.9 all in good shape. 

I need a 31.8 top pull.

I have tons of other front derailleurs including a number of road specimens. There's a good chance I have the front derailleur you need. Just ask.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Pretty sure I have a nice 31.8 TP and could use a 31.8 BP in good shape.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Have: 180mm Race Face Turbine in silver. 110/74

Want: Race Turbines in black (or some other color), 94 bcd would be fine.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have: Scott AT2 bar; Ritchey 1" threadless stem (100-110mm, can't remember) in silver; 

Want: Shimano LX or XT canti brakes


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Have: big assortment of good stuff.
want: 1-1/8" Leader fork, M734 black XT brakes, XT or XTR TP 34.9 front der. Titanium seatpost. I'm open to reasonable trade offers too.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

*Have: *


Paul WORD 32H Black Single Speed Hub

NIB Shimano HG-70 8 Speed 11-28 Cassette

New Shimano HG-50 7 Speed Cassette 12-21 Black

New Kool Stop Eagle 2 Salmon Cantilever Brake Pads

2 pairs Hunt Wilde MXF Grips Black

Shimano XT M730 175mm Crankset

Shimano Deore MT60 175mm Crankset

Sugino 38t Chainring

Shimano Biopace 42t Chainring

BBG 39t 110BCD Bashguard Anodized Blue

18" Specialized StumpJumper M2 Purple Haze Frame & Fork

New Truvativ Black 32mm Threadless Stem 25.4 bar clamp

Truvativ Black 65mm Threadless Stem 25.4 bar clamp

Profile Design 90mm 1 1/8" Quill Stem 25.4 bar clamp

*Looking for:*


32h XTR M970 Rear Hub

28H XTR M970 Front Hub

Shimano XT M730 165mm crankset

Shimano XT M730 170mm crankset

Shimano Deore DX Short Cage Rear Derailleur

Medium/Large Women's Hybrid Step Thru Bike


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

*HAVE*
Odyssey Parallel levers
Ringle Twister Skewers - red
Answer Hyperlite h-bar in black
Pauls love levers for canti

*WANT*
Shimano XTR M960 cranks
SS rings for M960 cranks
Shimano XTR M950/M952 crank arms + BB
One piece rings for M950/M952
SRAM X7/X9/X0 with removable spider GXP spindle


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Helmets are cheap and noggins are expensive. Don't trade nor buy a used one. Go out and buy a new one. You don't know how old it is (and they're supposed to be replaced periodically) nor what it's been through. Probably best to buy it new.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I apologize for the quality (cell phone camera) but here are some pics of those IRD 5-10 cantilever brakes. They came with the original boxes and I have not lost any parts.


----------



## Ksipes (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry post in wrong forum section


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ksipes said:


> I want to trade a 2103 Scott Spark 910 that was purchased a month ago for a larger travel bike 120mm or more in a size large Yeti SB-66 SB-95 Intense Trek Specialized Rocky Mountain Giant Tell me what you have . See add
> Large 2013 Scott Spark 910 - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


This is a vintage forum. Its especially inappropriate for bikes from the future of 2103.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I cannot believe it took 45 minutes....... thought for sure that would be pounced on within 10 minutes......


----------



## Ksipes (Aug 17, 2011)

HAHA sorry I just read trade


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks rather unimpressive for tech supposedly 90 years in the future... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe it's 'retro.'


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Can we get a new for trade only thread in the new year? Maybe every year?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I nominate Chef as co-moderator!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Whoa, pump the brakes Natey. As we all know this would interfere with my nap time. I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

chefmiguel said:


> Whoa, pump the brakes Natey. As we all know this would interfere with my nap time. I need my beauty sleep.


I know that feeling.

Feather the brakes though Natey. Pump sounds so diskish.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

MTB Pharm said:


> *HAVE*
> Cook Bros RSR cranks - black with caps 110mm BCD
> View attachment 855067
> 
> ...


I have a set of 950's in 175 no BB I would trade for those CBR"s...
PM me if interested.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Who needs the right tires? I need the right tires.

Seek:

IRC X1.
Stumpjumper (the tires not the bike).
Snakebelly's
Uniroyal Nobby's

Have Lots of different treads. Take a peek here:

Trade Tires Photos by Aemmer | Photobucket

Panaracer
Specialized
Ritchey

And many others.

Also still looking for a set of Suntour MP1000's


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Get in line


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Aren't you at home in bed sick today. Go back to sleep.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Need:

XC Pro front derailleur 31.8mm bottom pull
American stem
Salsa P-100 or P120 stem 1"
Mcmahon rigid fork
Mcmahon brake for roller cam mounts
Suntour front barcon (later indexed style)

Have:

XTR M910 rear derailleur (very minor rash, nice rider condition)
XTR M900 front derailleur 35.0mm top pull - clean
XC Pro Front derailleur 28.6 bottom pull - almost new


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I wan't to finish some projects for 2014 here is a short list of needs:

PART	NEED

1983 Competition:	
HUBS	Shimano Dura- Ace EX Freehub
WHEEL QR	Shimano Dura Ace
FREEWHEEL/CASSETTE	Shimano Freehub 6 12-28 )
CHAIN	DID Lanner
PEDALS	Suntour MP-1000
REAR DER	Suntour Cyclone M2 GT
OTHER	Bar end Caps red
TOE STRAPS	Binda Extra Straps
SEATPOST	SR Laprade 250 MM

1983 Deluxe:	
BRAKE LEVERS	MAGURA/TOMASELLI
SEATPOST QR	CAMPY BELL
CAGES	
HANDLEBARS	MTN GOAT
STEM	MTN GOAT

1994 Steelhead	
RIMS	POWERBEAM 32 HOLE (1 OR 2)
OTHER	
WHEEL QR	SALSA
BRAKE LEVERS (research aero DA or?)

1984 Mountaineer:	
TOE STRAPS	straps/leather
FENDERS Moots

1981 Everest:	
SEATPOST	SR Laprade 250 MM

Other projects I also need parts for:

2000 New Sheriff:	(Need to research) XT/XTR driverain, Classic King hubs, Willits Stem, 29" canti rims. etc etc......

1937 Schwin C:	Not sure what is still needed. tires,

1986ish (1987 build) Timber Comp: New cockpit (drop bars are going to the Steelhead). Probably have all I need for this.

Things I have: Lots just ask. Here is a partial list:

Bike Parts To Trade Photos by Aemmer | Photobucket

And I am also starting to catalog pics of stuff to purge. Expect lots of updates over the next few months. I have not started taking pics of the dirty stuff like derailleurs, brakes, BB, HS, cassettes, Freewheels etc. yet. Trying hard to get the stuff I seek while purging the stuff I don't:

t-window's's Library | Photobucket

Lets trade!


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a NOS Limbo Spider for trade.
I'd like a copy of the Sara Ellis Specialized Stumpjumper comercial, some IRC Racer X1s, a Pro Cruiser stem or?


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a lightly used GT Bash Guard to trade for
an early sligshot frame or fork
an early Mtn Goat frame or fork
a Gary Littlejohn frame
a King Sting single speed frame or fork
or???
















Thanks!
Chris


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

fat tire trader said:


> I have a lightly used GT Bash Guard to trade for
> an early sligshot frame or fork
> an early Mtn Goat frame or fork
> a Gary Littlejohn frame
> ...


What else is coming with that bash guard to get a frame of what your asking for?


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> What else is coming with that bash guard to get a frame of what your asking for?


If you have a want list, PM it to me. Right now I'm just organizing some of my stuff. Getting ready to assemble some bikes. And offering some of the stuff that I don't need.
Here is a pair of Avenir bar ends. They have light scratches on the sides.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It's too bad I never studied Marin Logic in school.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I have more stuff to trade. This is the last item for today. One NOS Clark Kent fork bridge, I believe that it is meant to fit early Manitou and Proforx, I will check.

In case I was misunderstood in my previous posts. I am offering these parts to trade. I am mentioning things that I really want. I know that values may not be equal, that we can negotiate. I am also willing to trade for other vintage mountainbike stuff especially if it helps me complete one of my projects. I welcome all offers and would like to help fill people's want lists. If you ask, I might have it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I need a fillet brazed bullmoose


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hollister said:


> I need a fillet brazed bullmoose


Don't you already have like twelve of those?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

hollister said:


> I need a fillet brazed bullmoose


Hunh?

New project?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking for used PowerBar wrappers to finish my collection.

Trade for these old, worn tires:



Steve


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fat tire trader said:


> I have more stuff to trade. This is the last item for today. One NOS Clark Kent fork bridge, I believe that it is meant to fit early Manitou and Proforx, I will check.
> 
> In case I was misunderstood in my previous posts. I am offering these parts to trade. I am mentioning things that I really want. I know that values may not be equal, that we can negotiate. I am also willing to trade for other vintage mountainbike stuff especially if it helps me complete one of my projects. I welcome all offers and would like to help fill people's want lists. If you ask, I might have it.


I think those go on the back of Mag 21s.

I have Avenir seatpost. Looking for WTB roller cam. Can offer money if trade not deemed equal.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve,

I can go buy some powerbars. 
Youve got my tires.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think those go on the back of Mag 21s.
> 
> I have Avenir seatpost. Looking for WTB roller cam. Can offer money if trade not deemed equal.


see next.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think those go on the back of Mag 21s.


They made them for Manitous and Rock Shox, the only difference may be the clamps, but I'm not sure.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I have Avenir seatpost. Looking for WTB roller cam. Can offer money if trade not deemed equal.


That seems okay to me.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

tductape said:


> Steve,
> 
> I can go buy some powerbars.
> Youve got my tires.


Haha, I know you called dibs on these during the Bigfoot build....shoot me a PM.

I was looking for the PowerBar with the Golden Ticket (W.W. reference) to complete me collection.

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> PART	NEED
> 
> RIMS	POWERBEAM 32 HOLE (1 OR 2)


Never been laced...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes please.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Enormous thread closed. See here for new one: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...ems-allowed-part-3-a-894845.html#post10931966


----------

